# Eve Online



## povmcdov (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone here play Eve Online?

I am an alliance rep for BRUCE alliance, currently based out of Syndicate. Gallente main, specialised in science/industry/mining, interceptors and covert-ops.

for people who dont:

www.eve-online.com

Its a PvP and industry based MMO where you hold territory and have massive fleet battles in space over it. Theres a very steep learning curve, and it can be a little boring at times, but the community is great and the rewards are huge. A lot of people who are disillusioned with WoW and its general pointlessness migrate to it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 12, 2007)

a mate of mine has lost the best part of his life to eve, does look very cool, but worried it would suck me in to much.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah i am with the merc corp dogs of war. i believe we are allies.  i am also a director of dogs of war so if we have any problems perhaps myself you your can fix them.

*i think we have a truce atm)  although rumour has it we will have incomings this weekend)

oh and all that crap in the forums about what we did with regard to taking over the allience,,,, its all bullshit. we asked and asked them and all our pvp ops consisted of mainly us.  

it was the best thing to do.


----------



## Neva (Oct 13, 2007)

Goonswarm represent.


----------



## wishface (Oct 13, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Theres a very steep learning curve, and it can be a little boring at times



Sold!


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 13, 2007)

fuck those goonswarm scum
kill them on sight


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2007)

I think that if I actually had any spare time online, I'd probably go for Eve - firstly because it's amazingly pretty, and secondly because of the way it's set up. You're not led by the nose through a bunch of pointless quests, your friends and enemies are other players. People make their own goals, set their own challenges, make alliances and groups in a natural way rather than having artificial divisions set up. It seems much more player-created than, say, WoW.

From the first dialup text MUDs I've always felt that this was a better way of running things. I never cared about stupid rat-killing stuff run by NPCs, I wanted to get into the politics and struggles and deal with real people, only it usually takes months of grinding before you're high enough level for that. Probably why I ended up with MUSHes and, more recently, Second Life.


----------



## Neva (Oct 13, 2007)

Rikbikboo said:
			
		

> fuck those goonswarm scum
> kill them on sight



Jealousy is an ugly thing


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 13, 2007)

Goons have done some of the most interesting stuff in MMOGs recently. In Second Life there were some that caused a lot of fucking irritation, but there was also a lot of innovative, or at least funny, stuff.

Unfortunately they've pretty much all got bored, gone native or got actual jobs, and there are a lot of bloody b/tards there now. Who are twats to be quite frank.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 14, 2007)

Neva said:
			
		

> Jealousy is an ugly thing



nah .. having been chased 8 jumps by goons a few nights ago and then getting popped 1 jumps form home i just hate them 


that said i have also popped three of ya's since.

and we just made 450mil by ransoming a pos.

"dogs of war"  it is teh rulaz!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 15, 2007)

Mac release for this is imminent!

When it arrives, I will give it a go.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah cool, I'm not the only one then, and one of them a neighbour  

Rikbikboo - I didnt read anything about you taking over. Your corp assumed control of HAVOK? As for the relationship between our alliances, I think we have you neutral, but I may be wrong about that. We are currently "not red dont shoot" in old OSS space anyway. 
Expect to see a lot of MDK about at the moment though as they appear to have a contract out on us (no doubt funded by OSS remanants). YOUWHAT may be attempting to move in to the area too - I helped pop a POS of theirs the other day in 6CZ. It had no modules anchored and had no strontium in it, so it unexpectely went boom. 30 seconds after the tower popped a YOUWHAT carrier logged back in there 10Km off our capitals  Talk about bad timing!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> 30 seconds after the tower popped a YOUWHAT carrier logged back in there 10Km off our capitals  Talk about bad timing!



Does this mean that player-controlled assets do not exist in the world while the player is not loged in? I'd always assumed that they just got docked at your nearest friendly station or whatever...


----------



## Kanda (Oct 15, 2007)

I play Gallente but haven't for long and still getting my head around it and doing skills. Only about 1.4mill SP at the moment. Still in n00b space and not ventured anywhere harsher than 0.8


----------



## TAE (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got two weeks off work and I'm about to give it a go.

I'm all signed up for the 14-day trial and am currently working my way through the guide before creating my online character.


In the old Elite game I reached *DANGEROUS* ranking.


----------



## no-no (Oct 15, 2007)

What's the deal with eve? Do you have to subscribe? How much?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

no-no said:
			
		

> What's the deal with eve? Do you have to subscribe? How much?


http://www.eve-online.com/pnp/pricing.asp
£7.64/month if you sign up for 12 months.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 15, 2007)

If you log out while in space your ship warps a few million Kms away and then vanishes, unless you have engaged in combat. If you have had a weapon activated on you this starts a 15 minute timer. If you log out then your ship will warp off, but stay in space until the timer runs out, giving your enemy a chance to probe you down and kill you. The reason this guy logged at the POS is if he had logged in the station there he could have been camped in station unable to undock. We once kept 2 carriers trapped in a station for over 2 weeks!
Things like player owned structures (POSs) or anchored secure containers remain permanantly in space unless destroyed. Outposts, which are player built stations you can dock in can be captured but never destroyed.

The goons can be pretty funny, but they can also be totally evil. Their ex-leader stole a lot of in-game currency (ISK) from the corp to sell it on Ebay. The goons revenge was a bit OTT. He had told someone he was a swinger in real life, so someone posed as a potential partner for him and his wife on a personals website, obtained naked photos of both of them and posted them all over the interweb. Lets just say they werent lookers...
They are also rightly reviled over an incident where they took the piss out of a prominant player who had died in real life. They tend to be very disruptive on the forums too, up to and including denial of service attacks. Having said that they have brought a lot of new players into the game and provide an oppertunity for fairly new players to be part of something really big.

There is a 14 day free trial period for new players BTW.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 15, 2007)

sigh bruce have given us until friday to move out  something about our if its not blue then shoot it policy.  so annoying i now have to get my crap carrier jumped to empire after only rercently having it all jumped up lol.  oh well


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 15, 2007)

my username in eve is bignosed bint. look me up if you need some help i shall be residing in and around motsu


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

I fear Eve, as I just know the scifi setting, open ended game play and lack of apparent meaningless grind (is this right?) makes it the ideal MMORPG for me. It would destroy my free time, and probably put great strain on my relationship.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 16, 2007)

crispy you can play for as little or as long as you like. certain skills take up to 45days to train so you could just set a long skill training and come back when it was finished,

there is still the issue of needing to make money. so you could mine asteroids for ore and refine it to sell. or you could spend an hour or so a day running missions.

i now fly a caldari navy raven battleship. its the culmination of playing for a year or more. i can run level 4 missions and make easily 100million a day (standard raven is 90-110 million) expect to pay the same again fitting it with guns and the like.

of course then there is the carriers and dreadnoughts.  these things sell for 1.5billion (if i train i can fly one in about 45 days) but i would only be able to get inside it not be able to arm it to the teeth.

i have just recently gotten myself a stealth bomber. great for playing in low security space where anyone is fair game.

it would be very easy for you to spend an hour a day playing and training skills and still have a reasonable character after a few months.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't.....tempt me!
There's a mac client coming out soon as well isn't there?
>_<
Must Resist


----------



## TAE (Oct 16, 2007)

Rikbikboo said:
			
		

> crispy you can play for as little or as long as you like.


Don't you have to make it back to a space port before you log off, otherwise your ship will just be drifting in space and others can attack it?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 16, 2007)

Step away from the EVE web page. . . .


Switch the PC off with a pointy stick and back out of the room slowly.


I was warned that it would suck me in and it did. I even used to pine ofr it when they rebooted the servers at 11am for an hour.

Then I realsied that it was an hour a day when I could do absolutley everything I hadn't done in the the other 23.

Enjoy and see you in 2009


----------



## TAE (Oct 17, 2007)

I can stop any time I ... Oh look, training's finished, see ya!


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry rikbikboo, I knew that was coming but couldnt say...

The upshot was that your diplomats seemed unwilling to listen and/or compromise. I am a good mate of our chief diplomat and read the transcripts as did all our reps and your diplos really did seem difficult to deal with. 
I am Vertex Eisenstein in game. Feel free to convo me or join "DPS public" as can any new players for advice and what not.

And yes, its massively addictive and those without some self control may need a straightjacket to stay away...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Right, I am so not going to play this game.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right, I am so not going to play this game.




When the Mac client comes out, why don't we meet up for a free trial n00b session Crispy.....go'aaan - you _know_ you want to.....


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Sorry rikbikboo, I knew that was coming but couldnt say...



What exactly happened? A skirmish? Station or something lost?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2007)

For Crispy and Groke: http://eve.klaki.net/heist/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

I've read it.
I've read all about the game. But I won't play it.

Crack sounds like a great rush too, tbf.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't give me that 
I know my weaknesses, and will not submit to them!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Has any faction attempted to take on the role of a state? eg. providing assured business transactions, stamps of approval that sort of thing? "Do your business deals through us, and we will punish anyone who breaks the terms of those deals - here are our laws" That'd be interesting.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2007)

This (and the other Eve threads there) http://www.fohguild.org/forums/mmorpg-general-discussion/27167-eve-bob-lv-vs-south-east.html were what got me interested in the game.

I still haven't got into it as much I would like to, need more time dammit


----------



## TAE (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Has any faction attempted to take on the role of a state? eg. providing assured business transactions, stamps of approval that sort of thing? "Do your business deals through us, and we will punish anyone who breaks the terms of those deals - here are our laws" That'd be interesting.


No. 



Now, go way. Live your life. It's not too late for you.

SAVE YOURSELF !


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Has any faction attempted to take on the role of a state? eg. providing assured business transactions, stamps of approval that sort of thing? "Do your business deals through us, and we will punish anyone who breaks the terms of those deals - here are our laws" That'd be interesting.



I think with Sovereignty http://www.eve-wiki.net/index.php?title=Sovereignty_Guide it *may* be possible. But what actually happens is that if you're not allied they just PvP you if you're not welcome.


----------



## TAE (Oct 17, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Don't you have to make it back to a space port before you log off, otherwise your ship will just be drifting in space and others can attack it?


Ah, I've just re-read post #18 (which I had misunderstood) and all is clear now.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> This (and the other Eve threads there) http://www.fohguild.org/forums/mmorpg-general-discussion/27167-eve-bob-lv-vs-south-east.html were what got me interested in the game.
> 
> I still haven't got into it as much I would like to, need more time dammit



You have time to read a 503 page thread and you need more?!?!


----------



## TAE (Oct 17, 2007)

Arrgh.  

Ok, so I'm doing this tutorial, and my first mission is to find/kill some NPC pirates who's stolen some documents and are 'currently sabotaging the solar harvester'.

WHERE THE HECK IS THAT ?


I'm in the Hulm system, btw.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 18, 2007)

ok its easy
you have been given the mission i expect by your trainor. if you are doing the tutorial if you check your diary there will be a missions tab.

there you will find info and the warp in co ordinates to your mission.

i and one of my corperation mates have just spent 90 mins travelling 12 jumps from low security space to hi sec. 

we had to hide cloaked for 70 of those mins and wait for a gang to leave. and we spent some more time hiding 150 km off of a bunch of ten guys with a warp scrambling bubble who were waiting for us.

they got bored and we made it home. never been so happy to see concorde police before hehe.

Kanda

Quote:
Originally Posted by povmcdov
Sorry rikbikboo, I knew that was coming but couldnt say...




What exactly happened? A skirmish? Station or something lost?

My guys are a little bit dodgy (we are mercenaries) we have been told we have until friday to leave the area or we will be hunted down and killed like rats.  for different political reasons. as far as i can gather its about whos garden you can piss in.  our piss stinks to much so they want us out . he

shame really becuase i was making an absolute fortune killing the rats. getting nice bounties and then soe of the loot was pretty too.

sorry babbling a bit.  neways glad to be in safe space again.  i just need to have my smaller ships and equipments carrier jumped now.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 18, 2007)

i have got to say as well. the suspense and then the success of not losing my ship with all of its tech 2 cargo and salvage was brilliant.

i have some very expensive equipment fitted and chose to carry all of my  best stuff back myself.

if i would have gotten into a fight and gotten kiled i would have lost the best part of a billion isk (gam currency)

and wouldnt have been best pleased. so all in all very happy.  heh


----------



## TAE (Oct 18, 2007)

Rikbikboo said:
			
		

> ok its easy
> you have been given the mission i expect by your trainor. if you are doing the tutorial if you check your diary there will be a missions tab.
> 
> there you will find info and the warp in co ordinates to your mission.


 

The "Journal" said the coordinates are in the "Journal" mad so I never even thought to look in "People & Places". Which is a shame because I could easily have received the bonus if I'd found that in time. That is something I'm finding with EVE, it is not the most intuitive interface. 

Oh well, the mission was a success, thanks for your help.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right, I am so not going to play this game.


 
me neither..

its got "suck me in and eat my life" written all over it...

I have enough problems with guild wars.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Don't give me that
> I know my weaknesses, and will not submit to them!



i played it for a while, horribly good and addictive - only thing that saved me was playing on my brothers computer and i had to stop!


----------



## Pingu (Oct 18, 2007)

crispy

if you do decide to not play this give me a shout and we can not be noobs at the same time...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 18, 2007)

Pingu said:
			
		

> crispy
> 
> if you do decide to not play this give me a shout and we can not be noobs at the same time...



I already tried this and he blew me off.


So to speak.....



 




I will let you know when the mac client comes out and I give it a go if you like?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2007)

Stop it! Both of you!
>_<


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 18, 2007)

> What exactly happened? A skirmish? Station or something lost?



Basicly my alliance is in the process of taking over a neigbouring bit of space that is much better than what we have now. It used to belong to some guys who we fought for months a while back and then had an uneasy truce. They became unreasonable over a trifling issue so war broke out. We have pretty much won now and most corporations belonging to our enemy have left, leaving a few people who are carrying out guerrilla type operations against us.

Rik's lot had an agreement with our enemy to live in their space. When we won, they started making demands for the space we had gained rather than just asking and negotiating for it. Thats not a very clever idea with us  I believe we gave them safe passage out of the area, but I havent been on for a couple of days.
We also have a fundamental philosophical difference from them, in that they will kill anyone who isnt allied to them on sight, whereas we do not attack neutrals, only those we consider to be enemies.

TAE: The interface is the worst part of the game unfortunately. You will get used to it soon though. Make sure you do all the missions that your starter agent gives you. They should then refer you to a "storyline" agent. Do that mission and you should be given an implant you can sell for quite a lot. If you stick with it then make sure you join a player corporation because they are what make the game worth playing. A good one to start with is "Eve University" who will teach you about most aspects of the game for nothing. Griefers tend to declare war on eve uni regularly, but they usually fight back very sucessfully.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 18, 2007)

BTW, theres a shiny new graphics engine about a month away from release for Eve. It looks fairly nice atm, but it currently doesnt use the GPU to do any of the high end stuff, so in really big fleets lag is a problem. The new engine will use the GPU properly, so it should not only look better but run faster.

http://www.eve-tribune.com/index.php?no=2_35&page=8


----------



## Structaural (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I fear Eve, as I just know the scifi setting, open ended game play and lack of apparent meaningless grind (is this right?) makes it the ideal MMORPG for me. It would destroy my free time, and probably put great strain on my relationship.



I just had to give it up, though both my accounts are still active. The 'grind' really does my head in though.

Switching to mac helped as I have to reboot into Bootcamp to play which I don't like to do. I'm not looking forward to the Cider Mac Client as teh addiction may restart. 

It's works soooo sweeet on a bootcamped iMac though  (The game uses processors rather than graphics card to generate graphics until the imminent graphics overhaul).


----------



## Structaural (Oct 18, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> BTW, theres a shiny new graphics engine about a month away from release for Eve. It looks fairly nice atm, but it currently doesnt use the GPU to do any of the high end stuff, so in really big fleets lag is a problem. The new engine will use the GPU properly, so it should not only look better but run faster.
> 
> http://www.eve-tribune.com/index.php?no=2_35&page=8



Man, if they can make my Raven look good then I might start playing again. The current Las Vegas Casino look is horrible.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 18, 2007)

this is a great read to while away the time

http://00experiment.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pingu (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not looking at the website

I am not looking at how to play

I am not looking at kissing goodbye to my evenings


no I am not...


it looks v nice though dontit?


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 18, 2007)

You know you want to....


----------



## TAE (Oct 18, 2007)

Regarding my post #42, I've just noticed that the tutorial continues and explains everything !
  

I've now completed the second mission.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2007)

I can see it now, the u75 noobs corp. We can have adventures.

No! NO! NO!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No! NO! NO!



YES YES YES!!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm *probably* going to regret starting the trial version downloading in a minute 

(Repeats in head: _'Not enough time. Not enough money.'_)


----------



## yield (Oct 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I fear Eve, as I just know the scifi setting, open ended game play and lack of apparent meaningless grind (is this right?) makes it the ideal MMORPG for me. It would destroy my free time, and probably put great strain on my relationship.



^ This.

I played for a couple of months back in 2005. It's big and beautiful.  
Anarcho-Capitalism innit.  
My main problem was you cannot queue skill training. "Ohh I'd better log in Matari Frigate 5 will be done by now!" 
*Many hours later*

Alright alright I admit it. If I could have sleep surgically removed I'd probably still be playing.


----------



## TAE (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the built-in web-browser. 

Makes mining so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 19, 2007)

get enough of you together and i will let you all come and have a pop at me in my daddy ship  need help let me know.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 19, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Basicly my alliance is in the process of taking over a neigbouring bit of space that is much better than what we have now. It used to belong to some guys who we fought for months a while back and then had an uneasy truce. They became unreasonable over a trifling issue so war broke out. We have pretty much won now and most corporations belonging to our enemy have left, leaving a few people who are carrying out guerrilla type operations against us.
> 
> Rik's lot had an agreement with our enemy to live in their space. When we won, they started making demands for the space we had gained rather than just asking and negotiating for it. Thats not a very clever idea with us  I believe we gave them safe passage out of the area, but I havent been on for a couple of days.
> We also have a fundamental philosophical difference from them, in that they will kill anyone who isnt allied to them on sight, whereas we do not attack neutrals, only those we consider to be enemies.
> ...



kiyoshi aphelion says somthing about you guys taking a vote and acting like a bunch of nancies and pansies.  

he says that he is planning to come back and bitchslap and pod you all

he says if you want a true explanation of what happened then please see kiyoshi aphelion. otherwise stop spreading lies or he willc ome and pod you forever and ever.

truth he says that you asked us what constellation we wanted but you guys said you wanted all of sydicate so we said we would leave. (so glad i dont follow the politics.) 

anyways he says somthign about you lot now about to get podded alot from the mercs.

i think he was quite annoyed when i copied and pasted your comments. LOL

he also says to clearly state to you. "tell him to quit telling lies or i will come and podd you over and over again until you lose all your skill points."  hahaha

too funny. he is still ranting on vent.

now he just resigned.. pussy..... i tell ya.. some 40 years olds have worse rants than some of the teens.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

povmcdov, I only just now noticed your post #51, thanks for the advice.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, the politics are a bit of a pain at times, but theyre usually entertaining enough. Hes welcome to come and try to pod me, but I dont expect He'll have much luck - I dont think I've been podded for months now, and eve then it was a disposo-clone that I suicided into a gatecamp. TBH, at the moment I'm generally spending most of my time doing invention and other manufacturing, so I'm not even in space much. Even if I am I'm usually inside a POS shield. I really must get some PvP soon, but the money is too good to stop right now.

I'd far rather take the word of my own corpmate than him anyway. We dont make snap decisions in response to negotiations, as we are not a dictatorship. We dont vote either, unless we are unable to come to a clear consensus, which 9/10 times we can.

We really arent worried about the mercs. They fight well and we are enjoying the change from fighting OSS.



> Anarcho-Capitalism innit.



It depends how you want to play it. A lot of corporations are actually run on collectivised lines, where everything gets handed to the corp. The corp then supplies everything the members need. A lot of the most effective PvP corps are run on those lines because it allows close control of the composition of the fleet. The problem is that a strong corp or alliance needs industrialist characters too to actually generate income (piracy is usually a loss making business). Pure industrialists dont tend to want to join corps that have that outlook for obvious reasons, so communistic corps have to be made up of self sufficient players with second characters that handle the money making side enabling the main to PvP without constantly having to go away and grind for ISK.

I'm personally involved in a co-operative type group for my invention activities. Individually none of us could have been as successful as we are now. All our resources are pooled and we all get equal payouts every month. We sell at just above cost to friends, and sell at fair prices to those we don't know. We make more money than most, but are generally generous with it, helping out newer players in our corp etc.

I know one guy in game who is a ruthless capitalist though. He runs an in-game bank and a shares based scheme (IPO). Investors have a choice of 2 accounts with different rates of compound interest, or can buy shares upon which he pays a dividend. He uses the money to invest in trading, moving items from trade hubs to lawless space and selling at a profit. In 3 or 4 months he's personally made enough cash to buy a mothership, the second largest ship in the game. Most of these supercapital ships are owned by corporations, yet he has his own personal one....  If he were to sell the ISK for real cash, by the standard market prices he would make about $750.
The problem with this guy though, is his main concern is his bottom line. I dont think he really does any discounts for his own alliance mates, although to be fair he does a lot of work for the organisation. Its all just like the real world in microcosm.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 19, 2007)

> lack of apparent meaningless grind (is this right?)



Theres actually a bit of grind, but its grind for money, not for skills. In that way it is not meaningless compared to WoW, where you have to keep hitting things just to progress your character. The best way to cut it out is to have two characters that train mutually supporting skills and that way you can maximise profits, or just keep one mining constantly in safe space and making money while you do more fun things on your main character. Working in groups makes things more profitable and less tedious too.

There needs to be a bit of grind anyway. Without it nothing would matter as much when you lost a ship etc. The first time I got attacked I got a major adrenaline rush because I really didnt want to lose the ship that I had worked hours towards.

In any case, a lot of stuff that sounds boring, like mining, can be livened up a lot by beer and good conversation with your corpmates. The fact that its all on one server (35,000 concurrent players) makes the social side of it pretty good, as proved by the fact that a big chunk of the playerbase are going to iceland at the end of the month to a big pissup/convention in rekyavik.

I have to say though, that unlike WoW, there arent many women playing this game. Its ruthless nature and lack of elves ruins its chance with the ladies! I think its about 5% of playerbase compared to 45% for WoW. Having said that I know of two couples who have met through eve, and one of the more prominant pirate groups has a female fleet commander, so it appeals to some.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

Eve online seems to be down, both www.eve-online.com and the Tranquility server.


Edited to add:
http://www.eve-online-fan.co.uk/comments.php?id=2306


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Eve online seems to be down, both www.eve-online.com and the Tranquility server.



Down all day so far, I'm starting to get a bit pissed off!!! My skills have finished training on both accounts!!!


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

Tranquility was up and running at 1.20 PM when I logged off.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Tranquility was up and running at 1.20 PM when I logged off.



I got to work just after that so was down when I tried to login.


----------



## Moggy (Oct 19, 2007)

Was trying to get it to work when it finished installing in the early hours and thought there was a problem with my machine


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always thought this sounds really really good. Is there any sort of free trial available?


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, you can get a free 14 day trial.

I'll see if I can find the link when they are online again.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 19, 2007)

Ooh, good stuff. Cheers.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 19, 2007)

The rumor is that the server has been hacked 

From the scrapheap-challenge forums:



> <&Sharkbait> one of the db admins got hit with keylogger
> <&Sharkbait> used an authorized account to shift spawn tables by one row
> <&Sharkbait> meta 6 gear was being dropped from standard spawns of the affected npc group
> <&Sharkbait> maintenance pruning returned 6539 officer items on one account, so the servers were shut down, forums are integrated and are also shut down
> ...



Like anything in eve I'd take that with a hefty pinch of salt.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> The rumor is that the server has been hacked


That was my first thought when I heard 'emergency shutdown'.

Mind you, I'm sure others had the same thought, which could explain why such a rumor started. 

Anyway, launching anti-virus scan just in case.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

Nasty sounding rumor here:
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/thread/152127

This quote from one of their Elite Members seems quite sensible to me:


> Guys so far all of these 'server hacked' threads have turned out to be fakes.  May as well wait to see what CCP says about it.  Because every 5 minutes another fake 'server was hacked' rumor is coming out.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Ooh, good stuff. Cheers.


Front page of their website is back up, and there you will find a big 'try now' button.


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

*All is well.*



> From the little info window in the Eve client...
> 
> "TQ Will be back very soon!  The rumors of rollbacks are not true.  We have lost no data, everything will be explained soon."


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 19, 2007)

Finally.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 19, 2007)

Woohoo!!


----------



## TAE (Oct 19, 2007)

*News*

http://www.eve-online.com/news/newsOfEve.asp?newsID=464


----------



## TAE (Oct 20, 2007)

By the way, shortly after it came back online I got a screenshot of the client saying that *two* players are online.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 20, 2007)

My goodness. I played through the entire tutorial and I still don't know how to sell my things. I see what they mean about the learning curve.


----------



## TAE (Oct 20, 2007)

Confused me too, at first.

Right click on the item you want to sell and select 'sell', it really is that simple.


----------



## TAE (Oct 20, 2007)

Now I've got a question:

In the EVE forum, my avatar is not showing, how do I fix that?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 21, 2007)

Apparently it can take several months to start appearing for some reason.


----------



## TAE (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, ok, it will eventually appear automatically, thanks.


----------



## TAE (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you manage to sell your stuff yet?

If you click on the advanced button in the "Sell" dialogue box, you can increase the price you are asking for and put the items on the market with a time limit of a day or a week etc. The game will charge a small fee for that, but you can get much better prices as you can sell at, say, 5% under the average price instead of 25% under.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 21, 2007)

I scrapped my original character and made a new one, a Vherokior prospector. I've been travelling around to get the best prices for my Tritanium. I prefer it that way because I get to explore a bit then as well.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 22, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Confused me too, at first.
> 
> Right click on the item you want to sell and select 'sell', it really is that simple.



...and make sure you're actually in the station that is offering the price you want.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 22, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Now I've got a question:
> 
> In the EVE forum, my avatar is not showing, how do I fix that?



They're really slack at updating the forum avatars - some time over the next 6 months if past performace is any indicator.


----------



## wishface (Oct 22, 2007)

This is XP only right?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 22, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> http://www.eve-online.com/news/newsOfEve.asp?newsID=464


 


> Our policy in such cases is to mobilize a taskforce of internal and external experts to evaluate the situation.


 
fixed: we phoned the database guy up who said he would look at it after he had finsihed watching Buffy


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> This is XP only right?


http://www.eve-online.com/faq/faq_07.asp

2000 (SP2) as well, apparently.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 22, 2007)

Stigmata: be careful using the right click>sell method of selling stuff. People put up region wide buy orders at stupidly low prices to catch people doing that. If I were you I'd move my character somewhere close to the boundries of several regions. That way you can easily check the markets in neighbouring areas.
If you want a better price, then as TAE says, put up a sell order. This is done by right click>sell>advanced. The spyglass button opens the market so you can check other orders for that item. You then set your price and how long you want the order to stay up for. If you want more than a few orders at the same time you'll have to train some skills in the trade catagory.

It will take you a while to get used to what different items are worth, but one way to get a rough estimate is to show the item info and look at its attributes. There will be an attribute called "meta level". Level 1 is a standard tech 1 module, 2-4 are named modules, 5 is tech II, 6 is COSMOS and officer modules can reach level 12. You will only be concerned with levels 1-5 really though - Ive been playing for over a year and have never seen an officer module as they only drop in a few systems really.
In the info box you can also go variations tab>compare, to show a comparison of all similar modules which is very useful.

Finally, you may get better prices or be able to sell quicker in a trade hub. These are busy systems with very active markets. The main one is "Jita" but it is full of griefers, scammers and lag. Others are Oursulaert, Rens, and Ammar, but there are lots of smaller systems with active markets.

Thats a basic starter guide, but trade in Eve is a profession all of its own. It can be VERY lucrative though. A corpmate of mine made 830 million last week skimming profit on the Jita market


----------



## Radar (Oct 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> http://www.eve-online.com/faq/faq_07.asp
> 
> 2000 (SP2) as well, apparently.


Thanks fuck wine support is still a bit wobbly.  Starting this and a new job at the same time would be certain disaster


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2007)

I has girlfriend.

I suspect that playing a MMORPG version of Elite, a game I lost about 18 months to as a teenager (and was also *Dangerous*) would not be good for domestic relations.

Anyone here managing to keep a GF and EON at the same time? I SO want to play this game...


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 22, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Stigmata: be careful using the right click>sell method of selling stuff. People put up region wide buy orders at stupidly low prices to catch people doing that. If I were you I'd move my character somewhere close to the boundries of several regions. That way you can easily check the markets in neighbouring areas.
> If you want a better price, then as TAE says, put up a sell order. This is done by right click>sell>advanced. The spyglass button opens the market so you can check other orders for that item. You then set your price and how long you want the order to stay up for. If you want more than a few orders at the same time you'll have to train some skills in the trade catagory.
> 
> It will take you a while to get used to what different items are worth, but one way to get a rough estimate is to show the item info and look at its attributes. There will be an attribute called "meta level". Level 1 is a standard tech 1 module, 2-4 are named modules, 5 is tech II, 6 is COSMOS and officer modules can reach level 12. You will only be concerned with levels 1-5 really though - Ive been playing for over a year and have never seen an officer module as they only drop in a few systems really.
> ...



Nice and simple then.  

I've actually been trading in Rens I think, been comparing prices by system and going where the profit is if it's not too far.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 22, 2007)

If youre in rens mate, then look into trading alloyed tritanium bars. They only drop in minmatar space. A few buy orders might pick some up cheap. you could then move them to Jita and probably make a profit. You'll need a fair bit of startup capital though.

A noob alt charcter in Jita is a good idea too, so you can check base prices on the market there.



> Anyone here managing to keep a GF and EON at the same time? I SO want to play this game...



Not me, but I probably would have if I didnt play 

I do know a couple who met in Eve though and are now married.


----------



## Neva (Oct 22, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I has girlfriend.
> 
> I suspect that playing a MMORPG version of Elite, a game I lost about 18 months to as a teenager (and was also *Dangerous*) would not be good for domestic relations.
> 
> Anyone here managing to keep a GF and EON at the same time? I SO want to play this game...



The trick is to get your girl hooked on the same game.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 22, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> If youre in rens mate, then look into trading alloyed tritanium bars. They only drop in minmatar space. A few buy orders might pick some up cheap. you could then move them to Jita and probably make a profit. You'll need a fair bit of startup capital though.



It's the initial capital that's the problem really. I don't want to do anything too ambitious until I can afford a better ship. For now i'm just selling Tritanium and building good relations with the Brutor who seem powerful in the area.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 23, 2007)

Neva said:
			
		

> The trick is to get your girl hooked on the same game.



My girlfriend when I talk about Eve online:


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

Is she yawning or is she turned on ?


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, question time.

In my assets, I have one "Capsule" in the system where I started. What is that?

In the right-click menu it says "Leave Ship". What happens when I do this?

Is there a definitive guide somewhere? The tutorial/beginner's guide seems rather bitty, is there anywhere which explains all the menu options in a systematic fashion?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2007)

And I want to know about Jump Clones...


----------



## yield (Oct 23, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Ok, question time.
> 
> In my assets, I have one "Capsule" in the system where I started. What is that?



Can't remember. Reckon there's a simple answer.




			
				TAE said:
			
		

> In the right-click menu it says "Leave Ship". What happens when I do this?



What it says on the tin. Your pod leaves your wessel. Someone else can use your ship.




			
				TAE said:
			
		

> Is there a definitive guide somewhere? The tutorial/beginner's guide seems rather bitty, is there anywhere which explains all the menu options in a systematic fashion?



Goons guide is a good introduction. Just wish they took things a little less seriously.
The part of the Players guide I found most useful was tracking guide.




			
				Kanda said:
			
		

> And I want to know about Jump Clones...



Jump clones. Prerequisite skill "Infomorph Psychology". All new to me.

Bloody hell. You new players got it easy. Start with skills and Warp to gate. No need for sodding bookmarks.

Must resist!


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks. 

Just came across my first "frozen corpse", in a 1.0 secure system! Judging by (what was left of) his ship, he was a noob. How the heck did he manage to get himself podded? Anyways I've now got an extra mining laser & gun.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 23, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Is she yawning or is she turned on ?



she's singing 'laaaaaaaa'


----------



## Structaural (Oct 23, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Just came across my first "frozen corpse", in a 1.0 secure system! Judging by (what was left of) his ship, he was a noob. How the heck did he manage to get himself podded? Anyways I've now got an extra mining laser & gun.



Probably accidently shot at Concord. Or got suicide ganked.


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

It's "EVE *Off*line" again now.


Just lost connection and the website is down again as well.

EDIT:
Hmm, seem to be back again.


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Probably accidently shot at Concord. Or got suicide ganked.


I don't think Concord 'pod' people.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 23, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> I don't think Concord 'pod' people.


Could you wait for the cops to destroy the ship, then nip in, destroy the pod then leg it?


----------



## TAE (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe, but I think you can get all you want from the wreck without podding the  guy.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 24, 2007)

They were probably in a corp that was at war. Thats the only time you can pod someone in high sec. Shoot a pod there and you die at the hands of the police. Either that or they suicided.

There isnt a decent single guide to eve. The player guide is out of date too - theres a whole section on "escrow" which was retired months ago and replaced by the contracts system. I'd advise new player to join the corp "eve university" who will teach you the basics for free. We used to take on new players and train them up, but its a bit too rough in 0.0 sec where we live now for that to be viable. My alliance (BRUCE-dont ask, it wasnt my idea) will consider taking players once they have a few weeks under their belts, but joining us requires that you can work as a team and reject piracy.

TAE: watch out for stealing from player wrecks - that gives anyone from their corporation kill rights on you for 15 minutes.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok.. Corp = EQ Guild.

What's the difference in applying to a corp to applying to an EQ/WoW Guild? It seems miles away to be honest...


----------



## Structaural (Oct 24, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> I don't think Concord 'pod' people.



Good point


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> TAE: watch out for stealing from player wrecks - that gives anyone from their corporation kill rights on you for 15 minutes.


Oh, I was careful, believe me; it was right outside the space station and I still made sure there were no other ships around and then legged it. 

But thanks for the warning, I didn't know that.


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> There isnt a decent single guide to eve.


That's very odd. I wouldn't dream of releasing software to the public without a help file which explains what each menu option does.


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

Grrr.
 

How the heck do you switch from one ship into another? That should be really easy.  

I tried 'leave ship' while docked and now all I can see is the capsule. How do I "get into" one of the ships I own.

It is _really_ annoying that nothing is explained properly, especially since there doesn't seem to be a 'search' function in the EVE forum.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 24, 2007)

Go to Ships from right menu, then right click the ship and select Make active.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 24, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Grrr.
> 
> 
> How the heck do you switch from one ship into another? That should be really easy.
> ...



Just right click on the ship and click 'use ship' or 'enter ship' (I'm not sure the exact command), you may have to wait 50 secs or something.

Go to channels and bring up the Help channel- loads of people available to answer questions like this whilst in-game. Another reason to join a corp - people love to share their knowledge/show off how much they know.


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, found it !

I needed to right click on the ship (in my list of owned ships) and select "Make Active". 

What confused me was that I had been trying to use my new ship - but it turns out I don't have the required skill level - so the "Make Active" menu option did not come up at all ! Just goes to show that disabled menu options should be greyed out, not made invisible!

So it seems I have a brand new ship but I can't use it because I'm in the middle of training 'Learning' and there are several days to go before that's done.


I'm very seriously considering setting up some menu-option documentation on my own website.


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Another reason to join a corp - people love to share their knowledge/show off how much they know.


Yes, when the time comes. Right now I'm having a look around, finishing off the tutorials, training some basic skills, deciding what direction I want to take. I'm always a very slow starter  when I take a game seriously.


----------



## TAE (Oct 24, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Go to Ships from right menu, then right click the ship and select Make active.


Thanks, found it, see my post #125 for the reason why I did not find it immediatly.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

> That's very odd. I wouldn't dream of releasing software to the public without a help file which explains what each menu option does.



When eve first came out it had no instructions at all! Plus people have any starting skills. CCP have a bit of an odd attitude really, as the upcoming changes to drone boats show - carriers and motherships are getting badly nerfed.

also, I made a mistake - stealing from cans only gives the person owns it kill rights on you, plus anybody who is in a gang with them at the time. As soon as I have recon ships in a few weeks I'm going to spend a while mining on my alt in high-sec with the recon cloaked and ganged with the miner and pop a few griefers who steal my ore!


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

I just bought a Falcon  and at the end of the month will have cloaking on lvl 5  bit pointless really as I'm in 0.8. 
I need direction, the rest of my tiny corp fucked off to WoW the damn traitors - but I have got all their stuff, any Caldari need stuff let me know . Now I've got to get my Covetor 19 jumps back to base. Takes ages as the cap runs out on warp and usually takes two jumps.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 25, 2007)

wtf fittings have you got that it's cap runs out that quick???


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2007)

And if you've got all their stuff, why not dump some stuff to get your jumping capability back, then replace it with the proceeds from your accidental plunder?


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

The Covetor is a mining barge, with a pitifully small capacitor, so longer warps drain it completely. Its not the fit thats the problem, but the ship itself. Cap batteries help though.
When I used to have to move them I used a travel fit with nanos and inertal stabs in the lows, cap batteries and whatever shield mods will fit in the mids. these days I just shove it into my mates rorqual though


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> The Covetor is a mining barge, with a pitifully small capacitor, so longer warps drain it completely. Its not the fit thats the problem, but the ship itself. Cap batteries help though.
> When I used to have to move them I used a travel fit with nanos and inertal stabs in the lows, cap batteries and whatever shield mods will fit in the mids. these days I just shove it into my mates rorqual though



What's a Rorqual? are they new?

That char (my mining char) has transporter skills and an Impel - could I fit a covetor in an Impel I wonder (it has the largest cargo of any transporter - those 7 lows filled with techII cargo expanders do help ? - mind you the Impel is 19 jumps away  

Damn, I'm getting back into it, my gf will leave me...


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> The Covetor is a mining barge, with a pitifully small capacitor, so longer warps drain it completely. Its not the fit thats the problem, but the ship itself. Cap batteries help though.
> When I used to have to move them I used a travel fit with nanos and inertal stabs in the lows, cap batteries and whatever shield mods will fit in the mids. these days I just shove it into my mates rorqual though



and it weighs a lot so moves slower through warp, unlike my Crow...

These are most of the mods/stuff/ships in the game if anyone wants to investigate:
http://www.eve-online.com/itemdatabase/EN/


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> When eve first came out it had no instructions at all! Plus people have any starting skills. CCP have a bit of an odd attitude really, as the upcoming changes to drone boats show - carriers and motherships are getting badly nerfed.
> 
> also, I made a mistake - stealing from cans only gives the person owns it kill rights on you, plus anybody who is in a gang with them at the time. As soon as I have recon ships in a few weeks I'm going to spend a while mining on my alt in high-sec with the recon cloaked and ganged with the miner and pop a few griefers who steal my ore!



I've never had that happen yet - but then I've 4 or 5 techII drones protecting my mining barge so maybe they keep away.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

Try mining in a busy 1.0 system - the freindly neighbourhood morons will be on you in a flash. The usual thing is they flip your can, and kill you if you fall for it. If you dont they challenge you to a duel and tell you to bring your best ship, at which point you find they have eleventy billion skillpoints and a faction fit frigate.

Mostly these are people who are so obnoxious that even a pirate corp wont have them so they have to massage their Epeens by killing noobs for their pitiful loot.


----------



## TAE (Oct 25, 2007)

'flip your can' ?


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a term I've never understood, what's can flipping? - is it moving the can away from you so you can't put ore in it?
Mo'fos - I'll come back in my techII fitted raven with 15 techII drones (and probably die 
They removed all the asteroid belts from my corp system  (I'm in nourv in Lonetrek)


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

Its when they take ore out of your can, move it to their hold, then put it back. The can then belongs to them, but youre in a mining frigate so cant really fight them. As soon as you see them taking ore out you try to save as much as you can by dragging a load back to your hold, committing an offence, at which point they blast you. Either that or you dont notice and come back in a hauler and empty the can, at which point they open fire.

Yeah, I forgot - no belts in 1.0 now.

I've had one guy in my address book for 18 months now for doing this to me. One day I will find him and make him pay.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Its when they take ore out of your can, move it to their hold, then put it back. The can then belongs to them, but youre in a mining frigate so cant really fight them. As soon as you see them taking ore out you try to save as much as you can by dragging a load back to your hold, committing an offence, at which point they blast you. Either that or you dont notice and come back in a hauler and empty the can, at which point they open fire.
> 
> Yeah, I forgot - no belts in 1.0 now.
> 
> I've had one guy in my address book for 18 months now for doing this to me. One day I will find him and make him pay.



whoa I didn't even know about that... fuckers. Dodgy mechanic surely - why haven't CCP fixed it? So they get flagged for 15 mins and you can kill them - but the ore ends up theirs? Dodgy business. 
Have CCP fixed insurance payouts for suicide gankers yet? (ie removing insurance).


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

Afraid not, but they changed the mechanics so that drones now get shot by concord too if you agress in high-sec. That means no more super-tanked Dominix suicide ganks of freighters.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

oh good (not that it happened to me but I worried about my very expensive Impel)


----------



## TAE (Oct 25, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Its when they take ore out of your can, move it to their hold, then put it back. The can then belongs to them, but youre in a mining frigate so cant really fight them. As soon as you see them taking ore out you try to save as much as you can by dragging a load back to your hold, committing an offence, at which point they blast you.


Ahhh, so they trick you into stealing 'their' stuff ?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah.. i ganked soem guy who was in a covetor last night but filling his badger mk 2.

i popped his badger in my 4 mil caracal which was insured. at which point the police came and blew me up.

my corp mates then scooped the three laarge containers full of our. my wreckage and the victims wreckage.

i actually made 17mil so 5 mil in for 12 mil out was not a bad deal.

my corp is about to move back into low sec. i am in the mo0tsu nonni area. if anyone needs help or new players need a corp pm bignosed bint in game.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 25, 2007)

Shit I just remembered I've finally got skills for a HAC - tech II Caracel coming up


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 25, 2007)

Sigh, pirate scum...


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 25, 2007)

lol pov.

i just managed to buy an estemals xl sb for 700mil.. think i got a bargain


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooh, dog tags go for a bit don't they?

*plots*

One thing i'm not clear about: how exactly are training points awarded? 'Cos I need some more if I ever want to fly anything bigger than a frigate.

PS where in Hampshire are you from TAE?


----------



## TAE (Oct 25, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> PS where in Hampshire are you from TAE?


Hampshire.


----------



## TAE (Oct 25, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> One thing i'm not clear about: how exactly are training points awarded? 'Cos I need some more if I ever want to fly anything bigger than a frigate.


http://www.eve-online.com/guide/en/g07.asp

Click on "Character Sheet" and select "Skills". Right click on the skill you want to train and select "Train to level ...".


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 25, 2007)

TAE said:
			
		

> Hampshire.



No shit: me too!



> Click on "Character Sheet" and select "Skills". Right click on the skill you want to train and select "Train to level ...".



Oh right, i'm doing that already but it won't always let me train the things I want. Do I just not have enough money?


----------



## TAE (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm, I've just come across the same problem; how do I train "Retail Rank" ?


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 26, 2007)

Rikbikboo and I have set up an urban 75 channel in game. Channel name is "Urban 75" suprisingly. To get in click on "channels and mailing lists" and add the channel name.

Most skills have prerequisites that you need before you can train them. If you show info on the skillbook then theres a required skills tab.

My corpmates solved the problem. It seems that you now start with all the skills you have prerequisites for listed in the skills window with a tick next to them, even though you havent bought the book.
Its just called retail anyway. The rank (2) bit means it takes twice as long to train as a base skill.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, there's buying involved. Gotcha.


----------



## TAE (Oct 26, 2007)

Well ... I've bought myself a shuttle and am on my way to "Promised Land", which if I get there will lead me on to the system with the old EVE gate.


I've just docked in "Renyn", a friendly 0.9 system.


----------



## TAE (Oct 26, 2007)

I've made it !


----------



## TAE (Oct 28, 2007)

*Infinity*

This game also looks rather promising, though I'm not holding my breath regarding a release date:

http://fl-tw.com/


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 29, 2007)

They dont seem to have made much progress on that since I first saw it 18 months ago. the development team is basicly some french guy and a couple of mates though so its not that surprising. Shame, as it does look impressive.


----------



## TAE (Oct 29, 2007)

Their site seems quite lively with lots of model designing going on.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2007)

impressive tech demos - the atmosphere and planet rendering is outstanding.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 1, 2007)

I've just been invited to join a corp - had a chat with the founder and it sounds right up my alley. What does it actually entail though?

God that reads like a textbook FAQ question.


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 2, 2007)

What joining a corp entails depends on the corp. Some are very relaxed and have no tax etc., others demand certain levels of participation such as taking part in corp mining ops, or might have very high taxes.

As an example, my corp (Dead Parrot Shoppe [FOOM]) requires that you do not pirate, smack in local or scam, 10% tax rate on ratting and mining, all PvP loot that is collected on alliance operations goes to the alliance, and that you pay your portion of alliance taxes, which is 4 million per character per month. Kicking for inactivity happens after a couple of months.
That sounds like a lot, but for that you get 0.0 access, free T1 modules and ammo, support from a reimbursement program if you lose your ship in pvp, an active community, ventrilo server, forums/killboard, free logistics services to empire space, free training courses, and the chance to be part of the 9th largest alliance in game as part of the founding corp.

TBH most corps are a lot more relaxed about commitment than us though.

To join you will have to go to one of that corp's offices, find their listing in station and click apply (spamming blank applications without making contact isnt cool though ). No doubt they will interview you or something. They should do the rest. There are some disadvantages to being in a corp, mostly that someone can now declare war on your corp and then they will be able to shoot and pod you anywhere without concord intervention. Corps are what the game is all about though, and if you find a good bunch of people it can make things very rewarding. I'd advise checking out the corp info and info on the CEO, seeing how old the other player are etc. If they do not have any pvpers or plans for how to respond to war they will not last long. be careful about moving corps too often too. As a recruiter I am much less likely to take on people who have jumped about a lot. Conversely, don't stay in a corp you dont like.


Edit: It looks like the mac and linux client will be going live soon - support has been added to one of the test servers for them.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 5, 2007)

Mac Client approaches:

http://macapper.com/2007/11/05/mac-client-for-eve-online-trinity-cometh/


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2007)

i have still avoided this.

do I have willpower or what?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 5, 2007)

Pingu said:
			
		

> i have still avoided this.
> 
> do I have willpower or what?



No. Play it for a week and then put it down and we'll see....


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2007)

dude.. I have already cut down my Guild wars playing to two nights a week.

you are just in fear of my willpower


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 8, 2007)

Mac and Linux clients are now out, plus you can currently get a cheap second account.

http://www.eve-online.com/download/


----------



## Radar (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy mother of God, that is one shit UI.

I think I may be able to resist, but there's still 13 days to go to make sure 

Any decent noob guides on the web ?? I've worked my way through a couple of the tutorials, my main problem is that the resolution seems to be too high compared to my 1024*768 desktop and I'm squinting at the screen


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.fohguild.org/forums/mmor...816-foh-guide-eve-online.html?highlight=[EVE]

Bit out of date but loads of info all over the forums, including the politics etc.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 10, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> Mac and Linux clients are now out, plus you can currently get a cheap second account.
> 
> http://www.eve-online.com/download/



oh shit, that mac client ain't bad - especially in 1900x1050 view  

My missus: 'oh no you're not playing that bloody game again' 

*checks to see if it runs in window mode* - no it doesn't oh well. I'm off to the market to buy a HAC. Seems to slow everything else down though (that sentence took 17 secs to appear) - hogs all cores.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 11, 2007)

I have it running on my Macbook Pro now - runs great at 1400 x 900 but with the odd graphical glitch here and there.......


The game? It seems........dense.


I will persevere though. Still going through the early missions and getting the hang of the interface and terminology.


Not really spoken with anyone yet - couldn't work out how to join the Urban 75 chat group either.


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 12, 2007)

To open the U75 chat you need to click on the button on the left called channels and mailinglists, then type the channel name "urban 75" in the textbox and click join. Its not been used much, but if I'm online I'll be in there. The game _is_ massively dense, and about to become denser next patch where a few hundred new items are being added 

Radar - the interface is terrible, and about the most complained about thing in the game, but there are some improvements coming such as a proper interface for drones. As far as the text size goes, you can adjust it on the top of the chat windows and try fiddling with the resolution. There isnt any single decent playerguide, but the new player help forum and chat is usually pretty helpful, or ask me in the U75 channel.

Has anyone tried the linux version? Its kind of typical that the mac version is a bit messy at this point, although I know that the PC version will only use one core (dual cores under vista can make it go a bit mental). I'm wondering if it does the same to linux.

edit: I have just seen that there is now a mac chat channel set up called "OSX"


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

The linux version is just the windows version, bundled with a custom build of Cedega


----------



## Structaural (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the Mac version is a Cider wrapper too...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

Not surprised. I have it downloaded, but am very wary of paying for 30 days 'just to see what it's like'


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Not surprised. I have it downloaded, but am very wary of paying for 30 days 'just to see what it's like'




14 day free trial..


----------



## Radar (Nov 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The linux version is just the windows version, bundled with a custom build of Cedega


Seems pretty stable on gentoo. I hate the way you can't background it though  It stutters from time to time, I'm assuming that's lag centrally rather than the client. 

I've decided to take a run at the 14 day trial and see what I think by the end of it. I've already gone the route of two ships, one mining and one combat (both frigates) Probe with dualed up Mining I lasers (Mining II by the end of today) for mining in safe areas and a Slasher with dualed up 200mm autocannon, civ shields, repair 1 for pirates 

Some git already podded me, why can't I find out who did it ?? I went into kill rights but noone there  This was in 1.0


----------



## Structaural (Nov 12, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> 14 day free trial..



... and they'll keep your character on their databases for quite some time.

I still use Bootcamp - the mac client needs work and I can't surf while playing as it slows the finder down to a crawl. Good for switching skills or doing simple things though.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> 14 day free trial..


really? couldn't find it on the site


----------



## Structaural (Nov 12, 2007)

http://myeve.eve-online.com/buddy/

you need someone else to recommend you (then no credit card details are needed)


----------



## Radar (Nov 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> really? couldn't find it on the site


From googling EVE 14 day free trial  

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsecure.eve-online.com%2Fft%2F%3Faid%3D100378&ei=fIM4R4SMCZ6aQem9tLML&usg=AFQjCNFA6AeDpMwbNxt6RLhXupv7uhbTSQ&sig2=t1ljFBqjhRONz0xG3U_srg

It is a bit disingenious. Once you've downloaded the client it points you at the paid for signup page, not the trial. I had to dig around too, I only knew it existed because it was mentioned on here


----------



## Structaural (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's the list of known mac problems (none of which manifest under bootcamp).

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=631675

Now I need a new corp!


----------



## Radar (Nov 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> http://myeve.eve-online.com/buddy/
> 
> you need someone else to recommend you (then no credit card details are needed)


FYI I didn't give any CC details when I signed up to the 14 day trial here, and that was without a referral.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 12, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> FYI I didn't give any CC details when I signed up to the 14 day trial here, and that was without a referral.




Same here - it just took a bit of digging.....


I have to say the Mac client is a bit unstable under Leopard - I keep getting a windows stylee error in "C:\blahblahblah and it restarts.


Quite annoying.


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 13, 2007)

Radar, check your evemails. Every time you are killed or kill the game sends you a mail with the details. It will be from "concord". You'll be glad to know that whoever podded you in 1.0 also lost their ship if they were not at war with you - Podding isnt allowed there so concord would have knocked them into next tuesday.

Edit: Make damn sure you understand the legal system in this game. In empire space the main reason for me dying is screwing that up.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Nov 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> http://myeve.eve-online.com/buddy/
> 
> you need someone else to recommend you (then no credit card details are needed)



no you do nto need anyone to reccomend you.

just go here and sign up

https://secure.eve-online.com/ft/?aid=102321&bid=&nogreet=1

these daysi do nto pay to play as i make enough money doing missions that i can afford to buy game time cards off the market and in essence play for free. i can make 100mil a day easy and game cards cost 180mil for 30 days. so two days graft for 29 days free play.

bargain


----------



## TAE (Nov 18, 2007)

*Civil war is upon us!*

---------This is the voice of the Ushra’Khan. Heed our words.
This transmit is simil-cast across the entire Republic, the border worlds and beyond, for it is a message for you all.
Sebiestor, Brutor, Vehrokior, Krusual, Thukker and Nefantar. We are many Tribes but one people, divided by distance and politics but united by spirit.
Between the stars stand solitary torchbearers, divided by distance but united in spirit. I am but one, we are many and the flame we carry joins all of the Tribes of Matar together in this moment.
That spirit will not be broken and together we shall meet the advancing night with the brilliant light of free people.
The universe in which we live is cruel and dark. It is a place filled with brutality, injustice and the greatest crime of all. Apathy.
Over one hundred years ago our ancestors stepped out from the long night and into a new dawn. The birth of the Republic.
They were pragmatic and resourceful. The Republic you see around you was built from the scraps and ashes of the old world. Carved and shaped by Matari hands from the ruins the Amarr and Ammatar left behind them.
Survival was the order of the day for those brave pioneers. They had no choice but to leave one in three of our kin to the Amarrian labour camps. But that day is long past and the burdens of the now dead must weigh upon the shoulders of the living.
Look about you. Look to your family, look to your clans and corporations. Choose one out of every three to live out their life as a slave. Choose those who will know only suffering, anguish and death. That is the price of your freedom.
There are those of you who no doubt balk at such a notion. Why would you do such a thing? You are right, why would you do such a thing when you have no need to.
Karin Midular has made that choice for you. Midular and her corrupt regime have decided for you that one in every three of your kin will perish in Amarrian death camps.
She has decided that they will pay the price for your freedom. She has caged you all within the sterile terms of the Yulai accords.
Its bars may be made of Amarrian gold and its insides padded with Ammatar appeasement treaties but it is still your cage. Your freedom is a myth.
Speak out, as the Voices of Matar did. You will be silenced, as they were, for they were brave but few.
Stand in the streets with your fists in the air like the Bloody Hands of Matar and be gunned down by Parliamentary Security Forces.
Take up arms against those who bring genocide to our people as Muritor did and be hunted down and betrayed by those closest to you. That is the way of Midular, to keep us down, in check and controlled.
Do not speak out for fear of waking the golden dragon. Do not aspire else you might over reach! Do not seek justice for you might lose what liberty you cling to. Know your place.
But that is not freedom; that is the life of a slave!
The Defiants have shown the path and we have walked it with them. Now that path lies before you. You have but to follow it and your own hearts.
We have freed slaves by the thousand, we have struck down Battle Stations and we have known hope. We hold the very promise of salvation, the Insorum.
The power to break the hold of Vitoc over our enslaved kin for good. All we truly need do is dare to hope and we might yet make it a reality.
Perhaps if you lift your head high you might yet see this and be forewarned; to prepare.
A storm of steel and gold is coming. It will break upon these worlds and rain down fire upon you and your kin. It will burn all you hold dear.
Every day Amarrian preachers teach the latest generation of the ‘Reclaiming’ of the Minmatar. To them, we are but disobedient slaves.
So we say to you, look up! See the storm clouds approaching and recognise the danger before you. Children of Matar, stand up and prepare yourselves. Act now before it is too late, do not hide yourselves in fear for when the storm comes you will find that there is no hiding place.
Will you meet it on your knees as Midular would have you do? Plead for mercy when they come? Or will you sit proud and defiant as the storm breaks upon the shore?
It matters not, neither will save you.
Your only hope is to stand and walk the path. March into the night towards the coming storm. A legion of free men who will take the fire to the enemy. A warrior nation that will end this storm before it’s first thunder breaks.
Take up your weapons now warriors for it is your time, with Khumaak and torch held high against the coming darkness you must stand. Matari, prepare for glory! It is time to rise!
And for those lost children who might be hearing our voice, those in the conquered worlds to which we are even now transmitting, know this one thing.
We are the Ushra’Khan, we come for our people.
End of Transmission


----------



## TAE (Nov 20, 2007)

I've decided to make a career change from mining to combat, so I'll be setting up one of my alts and using it as the main character in future.

Regarding attributes:

I'm a bit confused about the "+ 2" perception and "+4" willpower which you get when you select the military/special-forces career path. Do they count as normal attribute points? Those six extra points make a big difference to the character balance.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't played since my initial foray - thing is too unstable on my Mac


----------



## TAE (Nov 20, 2007)

Right, the "+2" and "+4" is to do with the learning skills which the character starts off with.


----------



## TAE (Nov 20, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I haven't played since my initial foray - thing is too unstable on my Mac


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 21, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I haven't played since my initial foray - thing is too unstable on my Mac



got bootcamp?


----------



## Radar (Nov 21, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I haven't played since my initial foray - thing is too unstable on my Mac


Hmm, is it the same setup as the Linux client, ie effectively windows + single use cedega

The linux version is solid as a rock. Ugly as sin mind you, and looks like it was designed by a committee that didn't speak a common language, but stable.

So on the one 3.2 Mhz box I can run linux Eve + WoW under wine at the same time. Go grinding on Wow and leave my megga miner running in the background and just listen for the lasers stopping


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 23, 2007)

The new graphics engine is on the test server now, although not with any of the new models. I can never get test to work, but my corpmates are reporting increased FPS as long as there arent 300 people on the server.


----------



## The Groke (Nov 23, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> got bootcamp?




Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't like my XP disk and I don't want to use Vista coz it eats up too much space...

I will be reinstalling once I get the XP problem sorted!


----------



## Structaural (Nov 23, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't like my XP disk and I don't want to use Vista coz it eats up too much space...
> 
> I will be reinstalling once I get the XP problem sorted!



It works lovely under bootcamp (about 10 times quicker than the Cider version), because it still uses the processor to create the graphics the intel macs can cope well. This will change with the upgrade to the graphics core though.


----------



## Radar (Nov 24, 2007)

*The Killer8's flash shorts*

Anyone come across this guy before ?? I assume he's a cloggie given the address and the juxtaposition of elevator cheese and hardcore 

I particularly like WTF 

Oh, and a quick question. WTF is the story with small tractor beam I ?? I trained the bugger up so I had the option of moving my huge cargo containers around in the belts but the bloody beam won't work with them, instead giving an error "can only be used to move wrecks or cargo containers!!" WTF ?


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if tractors work on cargo containers. They definitely won't if they are anchored, but I have never used them on unanchored ones. Generally they are used for the cans formed when you jettison items or wrecks. 
Why are you using huge cargo containers to mine into? jetcans are much bigger and free. You might get someone stealing ore, but if you work in a quiet area this isnt usually a problem. If youre using cargo containers thinking that passwords will protect you from ore theft then youre out of luck - unanchored containers can be scooped whole by anyone with a big hold, password and all, then reprocessed to release the contents. If you anchor them to prevent this then you cant tractor them.


----------



## Radar (Nov 26, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if tractors work on cargo containers. They definitely won't if they are anchored, but I have never used them on unanchored ones. Generally they are used for the cans formed when you jettison items or wrecks.


Ahh  Shame they didn't make that a bit clearer.




			
				povmcdov said:
			
		

> Why are you using huge cargo containers to mine into? jetcans are much bigger and free. You might get someone stealing ore, but if you work in a quiet area this isnt usually a problem. If youre using cargo containers thinking that passwords will protect you from ore theft then youre out of luck - unanchored containers can be scooped whole by anyone with a big hold, password and all, then reprocessed to release the contents. If you anchor them to prevent this then you cant tractor them.


Still in empire space, can't anchor. I assume someone would be flagged if they nicked my container and reprocessed it ?

I'm having a bit of fun at the moment using the eve API with some cobbled together python SAX code. Interesting way to learn XML & I might get something useful out of it  !


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 26, 2007)

You can anchor in hi-sec, just not in systems with really high sec ratings. I have anchored stuff in .5 systems before. I dont know if scooping stuff gives you a flag or not, I've never seen it done. The point is that reprocessing the can breaks passwords, although it takes them a month to get the stuff out of it.


----------



## wishface (Dec 2, 2007)

Lord help me, I just downloaded the free trial. Haven't set it up yet.


----------



## TAE (Dec 2, 2007)

I would actually wait until 5th Dec when the new version is released.


----------



## wishface (Dec 2, 2007)

what do you mean?

I downloaded the trial, what's this about a new version?


----------



## TAE (Dec 2, 2007)

There's an update to EVE Online, coming out on the 5th December, called "Trinity".

See here for trailers:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/download/videos/


----------



## wishface (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, some tech q's:

how large is the game in total? (the trial says 6gig and i got about 9gig at most to spare!)
how large is this expansion/how much disk space will it need; i hear there are two versins (one for the muppets like me with crappy systems )
how much disk swap space does it need for patching?

and presumably if i launch the game now it will proceed to spend the next six hours downloading the full game (unlike guild wars which rather neatly downloads as you play) before i can do anything? (The reason for asking this is because i have a stupid IP which wont let me download anywhere close to 6gig between 6-11pm).


----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

what server ois people on? I just started the trial and the tutorial (phew) and there was only one server to go with (apparently, though i forget what it was called and can't be arsed to load it up again to find out).


----------



## Kanda (Dec 3, 2007)

Apart from Test Servers, there is only one server: Tranquility.


----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

i see, said the blind man with no voice.


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 3, 2007)

I installed the new content on the test-server and it was relatively painless. the initial patch was very small (~25 meg) and that gets you into the game. The client then looks to see if your computer is capable of running the DX9 graphics and if so gives you the option to download them. I think the new textures were about 1.2 gig and it took less than an hour on the test server.

The new models look sweet!

In other news, the Mercenary Coalition unveiled their new Erebus class titan on saturday night, with me as the target     Our fleet was trying to bust out to open space from our home systems where they had bubbled the stations. We had 2 fleets running with about 400 pilots, mostly in battleships. As we approached the bottleneck gate into our space, which they had bubbled, the order was given to motor through to the gate and jump. I was about 1/3 of the way to the gate when a cyno went up and next thing theres a 5KM long chunk of death in space about 50 off the bubble. Luckily he aligned before firing the doomsday device which gave me long enough to get to jump range and jump. The lag was very intense though which meant I partially de-synced and was able to watch the DDD effect and ~150 ships explode behind me before I got out of the gate.
Even after having that dropped on us we still had enough pilots to continue our assault on Fountain and capture us an outpost.

An epic night and no mistake - doomsdayed and grabbed an outpost in the course of 3 hours.

Oh, wishface: join channel urban75 too if you need any help.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks.

what are the minimum specs for the new grfx?

my nick isMr Lotus, but im still doing the tutorial as we speak.


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 3, 2007)

You should be able to run them on any card that handles shader model 3/DX9c. Thats an Nvidia 6600 and up, but I dont know about ATI cards, except that they implimented SM3 later than the jolly green giant did. Theres a widget on their forums that will tell you if you have it. http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=646083

BTW, our fleet was 475 strong not including caps I'm now told. They killed 120 of us with their titan, but we run some very heavy tanks. Some of my corpmates took 25,000 damage and survived - I took none cos I had already jumped, good thing too becuase I didnt have my tank turned on



> 2007.12.01 23:01:37 Combat Corbec [CONIN]&lt;MC&gt; hits you, doing 28991.1 damage.


^^that guy survived in a battleship

http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/zakma/ExeFile_2007-12-02_00-55-03-71-censored.png 
^ thats a screenie taken by an MC guy of them dropping a dozen motherships on the remains of our fleet. The purple guys are us (the MC guy is colourblind or something). Note that their fleetchat seem to think we are beaten and will be leaving the area - well we did, just not in the way they expected.


----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

right well, i'm completely bamboozled by all the stuff in the game about everything.


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll be in-game in a couple of hours if you want to give me a shout. My main is "vertex eisenstein".


----------



## TAE (Dec 3, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> right well, i'm completely bamboozled by all the stuff in the game about everything.


That's normal, don't worry, things will be clearer in a week or two.


----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

£14 a month?!?! 

fuck that!


----------



## wishface (Dec 3, 2007)

and the server seems to have died (at least I can't get on).


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 4, 2007)

Its far cheaper than WoW. WoW costs £7.69 a month at the cheapest rate plus you have to buy the game and any expansions, which will come to another tenner for the basic pack, £30 for the expansion and then another £30 every time they bring out new content. 

£14? where? Its 15 euros, so thats closer to £11-12, but if you are canny you can pay £7.50 by buying game time cards from companies in the states for $15. You can get 90 days for $38.99 which works out at £6.50 per month.
The first month is a bit more I think because theres an activation fee though.

So WoW will cost £92.28 for the subscription plus £70 for the game itself if you get the burning crusade and the new expansion when it comes out. Thats £162 total for a years play and the game itself. In your first year of eve it will cost you £14 startup cost then 4 lots of 90 day GTCs. Thats a total of £92 by the cheapest method, less than a WoW sub. All expansions and the game itself are free. When was the last time you got a game for £6.50 that lasted you a month?

I rarely pay real money any more anyway - you can buy game time cards off other players for ISK legally, so my industry pays for my subscription.


----------



## wishface (Dec 4, 2007)

the link i have from the trial account tells me i have to pay 20 euros (£14) to get started. There is no mention of anything costing less at all.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2007)

Check back in the thread, there is a free trial period, but it's not obvious.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 4, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> £14 a month?!?!
> 
> fuck that!



I spend that on weed in 24 hours - and they go so well together


----------



## wishface (Dec 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Check back in the thread, there is a free trial period, but it's not obvious.


i am on the free trial! But when that ends it says i gotta pay 20 euros a month which is £14. That's a lot of money.

(this is getting confusing)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep  that's the fare.

If you make enough ISK, you can pay for Time Cards with ISK and effectively play for free. Don't know what the going rate is though.


----------



## wishface (Dec 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yep  that's the fare.
> 
> If you make enough ISK, you can pay for Time Cards with ISK and effectively play for free. Don't know what the going rate is though.


that's not going to happen for a while; great idea though.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 6, 2007)

Careful Now - latest Eve patch nadgers boot.ini


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, that wasn't so slick.

It only affects those who installed the high end graphics between server-up and 0400 GMT though. They have fixed the installer now. I very nearly got caught by this - only a bug with upgrading the graphics when you already have them on the test server saved me.

Wishface, are you the same as the Mr. lotus who is posting on the eve forums about Tiscali? If so I have the same problems. They are absolute bastards

edit: You have to pay the first 20 euro sub to activate the account. after that it costs 15 euros/month. BUT, if you pay for a game time code from shatteredcrystal.com, based in the US, rather than using the CCP payment system you can pay in dollars. This is much cheaper. GTCs cost about 200 million isk for 30 days if you want to play for free.


----------



## wishface (Dec 6, 2007)

That is I, yes. I've yet to get on between 6-11pm playing Eve yet. I complained to toucansurf (who, in true Scooby Doo style are really Tiscali who would have gotten away with it if it weren't for us meddling kids) but I doubt much will change. I don't think  gaming is a prirotiy for them (but then niether, it seems is good publicity).

Can i buy the activation cost from Shattered Crystal (or in ISK if I play LOADS in the next 10 days).


----------



## TAE (Dec 6, 2007)

Some people are still reporting problems with the install, so be careful, unless they are just trolling.

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=651679&page=51#1528


----------



## wishface (Dec 6, 2007)

...and i just got the tiscali kissoff whilst in th emiddle of a battle. that means i will have to pickup my insurance check in a few hours when they decide to end their daily throttling session and spend another three hours buying back everything i've lost (eve could handle the insurance thing a bit better to be honest. traipsing around the galaxy to pick up everything you've just brough is going to get tedious if i have to do it all again).


----------



## TAE (Dec 6, 2007)

Ouch, sorry to hear that.


Someone else reporting an ongoing problem with the patch:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=651679&page=54#1616


----------



## wishface (Dec 6, 2007)

thank god i can't run decent graphics!


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 6, 2007)

Tiscali are terrible for gaming. I'm moving to an ISP that prioritises gaming prots that I saw an ad for this morning.

I think you need to pay the activation cost to CCP directly, but I'm not sure. I dont think you can activate an account with a GTC.

edit: you wont make 200 mil in 10 days with starter skills either. well, you might but you'd have to be on it all the time grinding for isk.


----------



## wishface (Dec 6, 2007)

they are terrible full stop.


----------



## Radar (Dec 8, 2007)

So did any of you windows trinityites get hit by the boot.ini fiasco ??


----------



## TAE (Dec 9, 2007)

No, like wishface I can't use the new graphics installer which had the bug, but I've been helping some folks on the EVE forum who did.


----------



## Radar (Dec 9, 2007)

Well the linux client since trinity has become as reliable as citylink 

I had 4 crashes during a 9 jump trip back from buying some more cargo containers, and in some systems the lag was woeful.

This is the first time I've had bad lag. Is that due to lower player desities in the noob/hisec areas ??


----------



## TAE (Dec 9, 2007)

*First PvP experience*

Was ratting in .4 hoping for some PvP opportunity and got targetted by a Stabber; so I think: "ok I'm dead but lets do some damage". Try to target my weapons on him but untargetting the rats and retargetting the weapons took so long, I didn't get a single shot off before blowing up.

Looking back I could have done everything a lot quicker, i.e. target lock as soon as he turned up, then unlock rats, then reactivate weapons on new target.

Nevermind, all was insured and clone was up to date, no damage done.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 9, 2007)

New graphics are lovely. Caldari ships actually look good for a change . Might be time to upgrade my graphics card though.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn... these pretty new graphics might be enough to tempt me back...


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 11, 2007)

Radar, things are usually a bit ropey after a major patch and this is the biggest one they have ever done, plus you are using the linux client which is brand new as well. Give it a bit of time to settle down and things should improve, although CCP are notorious for crap code.

I can't complain though - this is the second time a bugged patch has helped out my corp. The first time "9th Fleet" attacked our first POS but were forced to disengage because of post patch lag. They didnt get to try again because we destroyed their alliance before they had a chance.
This time we have just moved into a new area and the restrictions on POS warfare (it was banned for a while due to bugs) have allowed us to gain soverignty without being properly challenged. 

the new graphics look sweet, but I'm still going to be using the old ones for fleet battles to get more FPS.


----------



## TAE (Feb 3, 2008)

*Join the RED v BLUE wars !*

Lot's of fun to be had:

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=691169


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 25, 2008)

Star Fraction are recruiting.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2008)

I wish I could clone myself so it could play this game 18 hours a day, then have the memories re-integrated with my own. That's the only way I could feasibly start playing it.


----------



## TAE (May 27, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Star Fraction are recruiting.



Bernie, you are in Star Fraction? 

Congrats to Jade, by the way.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 13, 2008)

Where else would I be?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I wish I could clone myself so it could play this game 18 hours a day, then have the memories re-integrated with my own. That's the only way I could feasibly start playing it.



Innit? I did the 2 week trial before Wry cut me off...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 13, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Star Fraction are recruiting.



So what did you do during the great Northern War, Uncle Bernie?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 14, 2008)

Well before my time mate


----------



## Rikbikboo (Aug 19, 2008)

we at fusion enterprises are businy harrassing bob at the moment. its very exciting.  so far i have suffered just shy of 400million in with the loss of two ships. in return i have caused some 4.8billion in kills including 2 dreadnoughts and some lovely frieghters belonging to those bob scum. long live the fusioneers 

ribikboo  aka bignosed bint

do we still have the urban75 channel running for chat?   i will get that set up right now again.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 31, 2008)

Currently Star Fraction are causing controversy (yet again) by systematically executing Caldari militia leaders, mostly by blowing them out of their ships in the middle of their fleets.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 9, 2008)

Some trailers and dev presentations from the Eve fanfest going on in Iceland.

Quantum Rise trailer

T3 and Exploration

Walking in Stations

Dev takes the piss out of Star Fraction leader Jade Constantine (Eve's most notorious gender-bender) about half-way through the last one.

Edited to add: here's some more ambulation previews ... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazykinux/sets/72157608764065990/


----------



## TAE (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the vids. 

BTW - my main (who shall remain nameless) recently joined U'K so I believe we are now loose allies.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, you never know. 

Most of SF are at fanfest and we'll be deciding on our targets and (post-nerf) tactics for the winter campaign when they get back. So those of us who aren't there are mostly carebearing to get our fighting funds in good shape and buggering about on the test server. My poor Vagabond does less than 4 k/s now ... sob. 

Who are U'K fighting with at the moment anyway ... ?


----------



## TAE (Nov 9, 2008)

We are based in Curse and doing raids into Catch/Provi.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 9, 2008)

CVA are pretty on-the-ball defensively aren't they? SF were raiding Providence when I first joined and I lost more ships in a few weeks down there than in my entire time with them since.


----------



## TAE (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, CVA should not be under-estimated.


----------



## agricola (Nov 10, 2008)

TAE said:


> Yes, CVA should not be under-estimated.



Eve really has perked up again.


----------



## TAE (Nov 20, 2008)

Walking in stations - hi res screenshots:

http://scr3.golem.de/?d=0811/EveOnline_Walking-in-Stations&a=63652


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 23, 2008)

"Does my bottom look too big in this?"


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 27, 2008)

> Some trailers and dev presentations from the Eve fanfest going on in Iceland.



Thanks for linking those. I tried to download them from the main eve-o site but quicktime hates me


----------



## Rikbikboo (Nov 28, 2008)

i never seeanyone in the urban75chat channel its stilll up by the way.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 28, 2008)

i so want to play this but my computer is crap and broken.

Is it really as good as it seems?

*sigh*


----------



## TAE (Nov 28, 2008)

Think of it as an online community where the members shoot at each other.


----------



## TAE (Dec 3, 2008)

Star Faction takes on Amarr militia:

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=937368

Welcome to the fight - again.


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 11, 2008)

*Another massive Drama Bomb*

So it seems that there has been large scale exploitation of a bug going on. This may have been happening for 4 years and have resulted in trillions of ISK being generated.

The bug seems to be that if you have a large tower up with a certain configuration of silos and reactors you can trick the reactors into keeping running once the input silos are empty, thus generating high end products out of thin air.

CCP have banned 70 accounts from major alliances, and the rumor mill is running as to who they were. So far Morsus Mihi and BoB seem to be in the frame. I have contacts in Black Nova Corp so I'll be trying to find out...

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=945010

Barking, It can be excellent, but it doesnt hold your hand at all. If you dont set yourself goals or work with others it can be very boring. On the other hand it can be more epic than anything else out there. If your PC is a bit crap you can probably still play using the classic graphics setup - the game is 5 years old after all.

I had to close the urban channel as I had too many windows open and it was never populated.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 11, 2008)

TAE said:


> Star Faction takes on Amarr militia:
> 
> http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=937368
> 
> Welcome to the fight - again.


 
Yeah, they're moaning about us blowing them up already. A bunch of us jumped one PIE and a bunch of VFOR guys in a 'plex, the VFOR guys tried to help the PIE guy and got slaughtered after getting flagged. They reckon it's an 'exploit' or something


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 11, 2008)

povmcdov said:


> So it seems that there has been large scale exploitation of a bug going on. This may have been happening for 4 years and have resulted in trillions of ISK being generated.
> 
> The bug seems to be that if you have a large tower up with a certain configuration of silos and reactors you can trick the reactors into keeping running once the input silos are empty, thus generating high end products out of thin air.
> 
> ...



Interesting bit of drama. 

Some people claiming to be among the banned players fessing up on the thread I just linked. One claiming they actually were at it for 4 yrs (could be impostors cashing in with a crafty T2 market manipulation. Much bigger implications for the component markets if this really had been going on for years rather than just a few weeks as CCP seem to be implying).

MM and Evoke seems confirmed though.

The stuff about BoB is probably just Goon psyops monkeys getting in on the act.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2008)

Surely the CCP people are the only ones who can confirm.
I continue to watch this game, not play it thank you very much!


----------



## TAE (Dec 12, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> ... Much bigger implications for the component markets if this really had been going on for years rather than just a few weeks as CCP seem to be implying ...


Interestingly CCP are saying that the impact on the market is not trivial: "The effects of our actions against the exploiters will also be felt on the market as the production of the materials has been cut substantially."
http://myeve.eve-online.com/news.asp?a=single&nid=2608&tid=1



Bernie Gunther said:


> Yeah, they're moaning about us blowing them up already. A bunch of us jumped one PIE and a bunch of VFOR guys in a 'plex, the VFOR guys tried to help the PIE guy and got slaughtered after getting flagged. They reckon it's an 'exploit' or something





There was also a post complaining that "outsiders" (Ushra'khan !) had deployed carriers to help the minmatar militia.


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 12, 2008)

Evoke is confirmed as they have launched a damage limitation threadnaught on the COAD forum.

My BoB source claims they are innocent and I believe him.

Its likely the vast majority of the bans hit alt corps as its unlikely that too many of the cheats were stupid enough to crap on their own doorsteps.

Buy your T2 stuff ASAP: no major producer in their right mind will be offloading components onto the market until the expected price spike kicks in. I predict a few weeks of inflation.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 13, 2008)

Hehe, I made a vast sum this evening speculating on the prices of T2 ships, modules and components. It'll keep me in Vagabonds for quite a while (SF get them at cost from our T2 manufacturing base)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2008)

You know the one thing about retirement that appeals to me is having the time to get into games like Eve!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 17, 2008)

Article on BBC website about Eve Online

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7785647.stm


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 30, 2008)

ok i have a sparkly new laptop that kicks backside and an Eve Online trial for 14 days.......any tips for a newbie?!


----------



## TAE (Dec 30, 2008)

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=channel&channelID=3509

especially:

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=798823


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/208-Eve-Online


----------



## TAE (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL 

In the comments section for that video, DeusFps says it best: "Not joining a player corp is like not shooting people in an fps."


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 30, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> ok i have a sparkly new laptop that kicks backside and an Eve Online trial for 14 days.......any tips for a newbie?!



Didn't notice this before. Assuming you're still interested or anyone else is thinking about giving Eve a go, here's some info. 

Here's the Goonswarm training guide, slightly out of date but still very useful.

http://wiki.goonfleet.com/index.php?title=Recommended_Skill_Training_Guide

If you haven't yet settled on a character and have no strong feelings about which nation you like best, Amarr: Khanid: Cyber-Knight is a good place to start with either of the military careers or engineer depending.

Right now in the ebb and flow of things, Amarr have either the best in class or runner up for most PvP ship types, so it's a solid choice and the Cyber Knight has optimal starting attributes, so you'll be in something decent pretty quickly. 

I'd recommend new players join Eve University to get the basics down, then about the time you can T2 fit an interceptor and a battlecruiser, look for a good corp. What Eve Uni won't teach much of is small unit tactics, so if you want to join that sort of outfit (which for my money is where the most fun is to be had), you might also look at taking a few Agony Empire courses or just go off and spend a month or two as a solo pirate in low-sec someplace.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my. If this is true ... 

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=990381

Translation for people who don't play Eve. 

For the last few years there have been two massive power blocs in the Eve universe, consisting of thousands of players, with each bloc controlling vast territory. A year or so ago they pretty much fought to a standstill. 

One bloc (the Goons) claims that it just collapsed the entire political and defensive infrastructure of the other bloc (BoB) and stole a major chunk of their assets, worth many thousands of pounds in real money. 

This effectively turns one of the richest and best defended areas of space in Eve into the sort of anarchic pirate-infested scumhole that I normally frequent. Like someone nuked Washington and then destroyed the command and control networks for every strategic defence system in the US all at once. 

Edited to add: looks like it was probably one or more aggrieved BoB directors rage-quitting, possibly going over to the Goons and certainly the Goons are trying to take credit for it.

There's still an outside possibly that the Goons hacked said director's account but are lying about it. If it's hacking, it's illegal in-game and as the server is in London, illegal under the UK's horribly draconian anti-hacking and arguably even anti-terrorism laws. If it's not a hack, then it's almost certainly perfectly legitimate play in terms of Eve's licence agreement. 

Whoever was logged in to them, the accounts in question were used to shut down BoB's executor corp, effectively disbanding their alliance, switching off their strategic defences and removing their sovereignty over vast swathes of the most valuable territory in Eve. I'm hearing from friends that the territory in question has now been invaded or is getting raided by gangs from pretty much every violence-oriented group in the game. I'm rather looking forward to getting back from work so I can log in and join the fun


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 5, 2009)

An estimated $315,000 in real money has been calculated as the value of just the in-game currency that went missing, not counting the probably larger value in hard assets stolen and the even larger value of the stuff that will be destroyed or stolen by others because their defenses are down and their systems are swarming with every predator who can log in and get a gang together. 

The value estimated is how much it would cost to buy that much in-game money using real money. Getting it back out via e-bay or something so you could buy a Ferrari or whatever would be dodgy because transfer of assets would be traced by the game company CCP and confiscated, so you'd probably have to offer a substantial discount. 

Even so, it's probably fair to call it a 'million dollar heist.'


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm still not playing this game THANK FUCK 
But I love reading these stories!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's the Goons version of how it happened. They lie a lot, but it sounds somewhat plausible. 

http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=991219

Summary: a random Goon was scamming newbies in the recruitment channel, decided he liked the guy he was trying to scam and recruited him instead, a bit later, the guy says 'Erm fuck this, I better tell you I'm an alt of a BoB director and I'm ready to turn on them.' 

Only happened a few days ago, i.e. it was a windfall the Goons exploited the hell out of and then presented as some sort of long-term infiltration brilliance.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's a somewhat coherent account from one of the gaming news sites. 

http://www.massively.com/2009/02/05/further-developments-in-eves-grand-theft-alliance-drama/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

Amusingly, BoB (or whatever they're going to be called now) have laid down the gauntlet in public. Losing sovereignty shut down their main defences and it'll be at least a week before they can even start to switch them back on. In the meantime, they're challenging the Goons and their allies to destroy them, because if they can't do it now, they're never going to do it at any time. 

http://funkybacon.eve-radio.com/dianabolic.mp3


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2009)

fuck me, i love video games but serious...wtf!


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I'm still not playing this game THANK FUCK
> But I love reading these stories!



This ^^. I played Eve for a bit, but it was just too much for me, I do enough work in the office without coming home and then doing more work while supposedly playing a game.

But yeah, I LOVE stories like these and when you put a dollar figure on the scams.... 

Wonder at what point someone calls in the cops like in Korea and Japan.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

Quick update. The ex-BoB corps have formed a new alliance called 'KenZoku' (anime-geek for "Band of Brothers", sort of) and have just managed to take back a couple of systems under that name. 

I don't think this is over yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

This is better than any sci fi TV series or film!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

It's quite entertaining. We've got a couple of ex-BoB guys in my outfit and from what I hear, a bunch of their veterans, guys who haven't logged in for months or years have suddenly reappeared to lend a hand. I'm predicting that at least one of our ex-BoBs hands in his resignation today and goes off to join the fight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> It's quite entertaining. We've got a couple of ex-BoB guys in my outfit and from what I hear, a bunch of their veterans, guys who haven't logged in for months or years have suddenly reappeared to lend a hand. I'm predicting that at least one of our ex-BoBs hands in his resignation today and goes off to join the fight.



Heh the gathering for the coming storm. It's like something out of Babylon 5....!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

They've taken to calling their HQ system 'The Alamo' ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 6, 2009)

Since there seems to be a bit of interest, and because Eve is often rather incomprehensible, I thought I'd have a bash at reporting on what promises to be several weeks and possibly months of the most intense fighting ever seen in the game. Please note that I don't really do this sort of fighting, I prefer cheap, casual small-gang guerrila warfare 'cos it doesn't eat your entire life like the stuff that I'm about to describe below. Hence I may make the odd mistake. 

Here's a map, which is currently slightly out of date and hence shows the situation before the changes which all the fuss is about happened.

http://dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/CRII/Latest.jpg

The coloured areas around the edge of the map are conquerable territory, with the colour indicating which group holds 'sovereignty' a key concept in understanding what's going on at present. Holding sovereignty lets you put up powerful defenses and the main thing that's happened, far more important in terms of the game than some stolen assets is that a 'superpower' alliance called Band of Brothers (aka BoB) had its holding company dissolved by nefarious means to benefit the other 'superpower' alliance, Goonswarm. This removed BoB's sovereignty and hence disabled their strategic defences, opening their territory, which is notoriously rich in resources, to invasion by pretty much anyone who feels the urge. That invasion has started and their territory is now an insane warzone. On the map above, you can see BoB in blue and Goonswarm and their allies in red. Losing sovereignty changed this.

Here's a map of the situation as it was earlier today or maybe last night. 

http://dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/Verite/20090205NoText.png

As you can see the bottom left of the map looks very different. Some of BoB's nearby allies still hold their sovereignty and hence have their strategic defences in working order, but the core BoB systems show as up for grabs.

In practice this isn't quite true. The corporations forming BoB have now reformed under a new name, KenZoku or something, and have started taking sovereignty back. Sovereignty is held by building things called 'player owned starbases' (aka POS) and there are hundreds of these things scattered all over the area in question, which are now reverting to KenZoku ownership. Over the next few weeks, if all or even most of those POSes remain in place, then BoB/Kenzoku's sovereignty will rise through various levels which enable them to start switching their strategic defences back on, so the Goons have to stop this happening. If they don't utterly crush BoB while they're down, after all the bragging and smack-talking they've done over the last few days they'll be a complete laughing stock and may start to implode themselves. 

So what the Goons need to do is blow masses of these POS things up and put up some of their own. POSes are very tough though, so the only ships that can reliably blow them up are big, fat, slow insanely expensive capital ships called 'dreadnaughts' which have huge logistical requirements and are fairly vulnerable without a considerable support fleet of battleships and smaller stuff. This means that the Goons have to worry about their logistics, whereas BoB/Kenzoku have all their stuff right there (although with so many people attacking them and their industrial base out of action until they get sovereignty back, they're vulerable to running out of materiel). A further complexity is that the Goons were in the middle of a war already with a bunch of extraordinarily mean and crazy Russians called 'Against All Authorities' or -A- whose territory you can see in the bottom right of the map. What -A- do next is of great interest to everybody involved. They've allied with the Goons before, but unless something changes, the Goons are going to be fighting on two fronts against two very formidable opponents and people are already making jokes about 'Operation Barbarossa' - Taking that metaphor a bit further, what's happening right now is the run-up to Stalingrad, where the Goons have to take on a large, extremely angry bunch of the best fighters in the game on their own turf, who have their backs to the wall and no realistic option but to fight on bloody-mindedly until they run out of ships and ammunition.  

Because the walk-in traitor who enabled this all to happen only went over a few days ago, it doesn't look like the Goons have had time to plan this invasion properly and they were deployed to fight -A- rather than BoB so it's going to take them some time to bring their full effort to bear, although I expect to see a massive push start from them and their allies this weekend. Right now though, what we're seeing is mostly random battleship gangs blasting the crap out of each other all over the regions involved, rather than full-on capital ship warfare of the sort required to make sovereignty change hands. 

Update: What I'm hearing now, from sources who may not be totally reliable is that nobody is really making any headway against the former BoB POS infrastructure, 'cos nobody has enough capital ships in the area to handle BoB/Kenzoku dropping massive fleets with multiple Titans (think Darth Vader's deathstar, able to kill hundreds of ships with one shot) on them.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 7, 2009)

Heh so ... 







Nothing much to report so far beyond lots of random fights between various groups of predators in BoB's space. I hear that the Goons are still trying to get properly deployed in order to make a big push on Sunday. There's also a rumour that the Goons' Northern Coalition allies are going to make a blitz on -A- to take some pressure off the Goons on that front, to allow them to focus on attacking BoB, but this may be bullshit. 

There was one significant battle last night on the QY6/J-L gate. A few hundred BoB chased a few hundred Goons into a system which they'd set up prepared defences in to trap pursuers. A big fight ensued into which the Goons jumped three Titans. The Titans attempted to fire their superweapons but, no doubt due to the servers being under stress from the stupid numbers of ships fighting in the area, they didn't go off. Probably just as well from what I heard because a lot of the Goons had gotten tangled in their own defences and in all likelihood the number of 'friendly fire' kills would have exceeded the number of BoB kills.

The propaganda war is in full swing, with the Eve Online forums being currently dominated by some Goon brouhaha about BoB's notoriously close relationship with some of the game developers. The Goons are very like freepers in a lot of ways and there's a strong whiff of 'Al Gore says he invented the Internet' about some of the hysteria they're currently trying to whip up, possibly to distract people from their apparent lack of real progress in actually defeating their opponents. 

In other news, the Eve Online markets have gone insane, because BoB were a major producer of key components for high-end shipbuilding. My preferred ship, the Vagabond, has seen a 20-30% price spike since last night and the big market speculators are probably making extremely large amounts of money right now. The Goons have been caught out posting a number of bogus kill reports of freighters full of rare materials and high-end ship components in order to manipulate prices on the relevant items and this has no doubt played a part in sending the market loopy.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 8, 2009)

Massive battle going on in J-L right now. At least 1200 people blasting the shit out of each other in local. Been going on for about 3hrs. Will report more when the dust settles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha love it!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 8, 2009)

In the end it was something like a five hour fight, with about 600 ships lost. A couple of BoB research POSes were also lost (see long post above for explanation of that term), but no capital shipyards (i.e. very, very expensive) ones as far as I know. So nothing much strategic seems to have been achieved except for a bit of attrition. Sounds like everybody involved had a great time though, perhaps marred by a few server overload (i.e. lag) issues but you have to expect that with 1200+ in local.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds great fun, let us know how the Big Push goes! 

A friend of mine tried to get into Eve but found it too time-consuming, it looked very complicated too.


----------



## snadge (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah I've just joined up for a 14 day trail, spent a few hours last night playing, fuck me it's a time sponge ain't it, bought a blueprint for better ammo for my gun and I can't fucking make them yet....grrr...

How much does it cost to play?


----------



## rover07 (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanted to have a go on the 14 day trial but i have crap graphics on this laptop so no point  

Yeah how much is the subscription?


----------



## TAE (Feb 8, 2009)

We've been following this, amazing stuff, though I hope that CCP will change the alliance mechanics so that one person can no longer disband a whole alliance.

BoB got sov. back quite quickly because the POS belong to the corps; so as soon as the corps joined the new alliance their sov. was restored within 24h. 

http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Delve/
I believe RKZ is the short name for KenZoku.

The '1' next to the alliance name is significant, it shows the level of sov. which the system is at, and there are things which you can only do when the number reaches 3.



rover07 said:


> Yeah how much is the subscription?


15 EUROS per month


----------



## snadge (Feb 8, 2009)

rover07 said:


> I wanted to have a go on the 14 day trial but i have crap graphics on this laptop so no point
> 
> Yeah how much is the subscription?



I'm playing on a macbook with onboard intel graphics and it seems to be playable.


----------



## TAE (Feb 8, 2009)

Note that your gfx card will need Shader Model 2 from 10th March onwards.


----------



## snadge (Feb 8, 2009)

TAE said:


> Note that your gfx card will need Shader Model 2 from 10th March onwards.



so what happens if your laptop doesn't have that and you have subscribed?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 8, 2009)

If your laptop is that old, it's probably just going to melt if you try to run Eve.

Edit: ah, didn't notice you were on a Mac. Dunno in that case.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 8, 2009)

On the time-consuming and complicated thing. It *is* complicated at first, but you get the hang of it soon enough. The main issue in my view is that you can't actually do much until you've been playing about 3 months because you don't have the skills to fly decent ships or make enough money to buy them if you could fly them, which is why I'd always advise people to join Eve University asap. They're set up to make the game interesting for new players, teach stuff to help you overcome the complexity and have a large, active, friendly community. That Escapist mag cartoon at the top of the previous page totally misses the social aspect, but that's actually what makes the game engaging.

Basically what I'd do is spend your first few months with them, so you don't feel out of place and useless. Then apply to join an outfit that interests you once you have the core skills required to do whatever you've decided that you're interested in doing, have figured out how to make enough money to support that style of play and you've made a bunch of friends and contacts. If I'm doing recruiting I'm always going to see a spell with Eve Uni as a positive factor on someones application. They have plenty of wars, and tend to fly in this humongous blob of newbies with a fleet doctrine suitable to low-skilled players. Often with quite hilarious results. I once heard a conversation along the following lines after a notorious pirate group declared war on Eve Uni thinking they'd be easy meat

Player A: "Isn't that a bit like taking an AK-47 to a kindergarden?" .... 

Player B: "Well not exactly, more like taking an AK-47 to a high school and finding out that the kids all keep Glocks in their desks, that the teacher has a machine-gun and that the headmaster is circling the parking lot in a helicopter gunship waiting for you to come running back out, if you make it out at all ... " 

As for time-consuming, there are lots of different things to do. Some of them are suitable for casual play, some eat your entire life and the trick is to decide which you want to do. The big fleet war stuff described on the previous page and big 0.0 alliance stuff generally is the stuff that tends to eat your life. That's why I prefer small-gang violence based in some of the utterly lawless pirate scumhole type areas (e.g. Syndicate, Stain, Curse etc.) because that lets you log on, hook up with some friendly (often drunken) hooligans and quickly get involved in some adrenaline-pumping action, then log off again when it suits you. I play a few hours a week, doing about 10mins a day on money-making stuff and then a couple of sessions of a couple of hours each week when I feel like screaming around in my Vagabond (if the Velociraptor from Jurassic Park was a spaceship, it'd be a Vagabond) blowing people's shit up rather than beard-stroking on Urban. The big alliance stuff on the other hand, you're expected to do 'alarm clock' ops at 4am and to sit around waiting for 3hrs while your fleet commander gets the logistics for 300 people sorted out etc. That's the price people pay for being part of the 'big stuff' of 0.0 alliance politics which now and again makes the news outside of Eve. If you want to spend that much time on Eve, then fair enough, but for normal people it's not really worth the hassle.


----------



## Radar (Feb 8, 2009)

CCP have just  shitcanned the cedega based linux client.

No great loss IMO, I've always had better results with the wine/windows premium client combo myself.

Hopefully now some of those freed-up resources will be applied to tie down and fix some of the more annoying linux based bugs (like EVE not starting properly unless the PC is 100% loaded !! WTF ).


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 9, 2009)

Not much in the way of big battles yesterday as far as I know. It was the finals of the alliance PvP tournament (won by Pandemic Legion) and most people were watching that on Eve TV.

What I'm hearing though is that, rather than the Goons fighting a war on two fronts against BoB and -A- and rather than failing to defeat BoB as they did last time from a lack of full commitment, the Goons are actually burning their bridges and moving their entire operation in the South into BoB territory in the hope that they can win before BoB's strategic defences (switched off by a turncoat director last week) come back online over the next few weeks. 

If true it's a very bold and risky move and one which means that both of Eve's 0.0 superpowers are in effect fighting for their very existence over say the next 3-6 weeks or so. BoB already have their backs to the wall and if the Goons really are moving into BoB space lock stock and barrel, the space they had been living in will be swiftly gobbled up by mean and crazy Russians. So they'll have nowhere else to go either. Interesting few weeks ahead I think.


----------



## TAE (Feb 9, 2009)

I second Bernie's endorsement of Eve Uni, they are respected throughout the game.


----------



## Jorum (Feb 9, 2009)

STOP TRYING TO MAKE ME PLAY EVE AGAIN!! 

Although I never got too involved in the combat. Spent all my time in the market screens.
Blowing up shit is fun, but so is pulling off a 200% profit margin deal.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 13, 2009)

Some more massive multi-hour fights last night around J-L & QY6, the main objective seemingly to be to destroy/defend some capital shipyards believed to be building BoB titans, with a secondary objective on the part of Goon allies TCF of planting POS towers to enable them to claim sovereignty there.

BoB appear to have dominated the early battles before Goons et. al. came into their own in US TZ. It sounds like at least two BoB titans (Waagaa and Shrike) and at least one mothership were lost in the fight, with carnage on both sides.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.massively.com/2009/02/05/further-developments-in-eves-grand-theft-alliance-drama/

Some coverage of this interesting EvE story... im tempted to give it all a go


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 15, 2009)

Heh, didn't hear about this at the time, but apparently a Dead Parrot Shoppe infiltrator assassinated the Honda Accord team captain _during _the alliance tournament. http://www.massively.com/2009/02/01/eve-pvp-tournament-assassination-machiavellian-or-bad-form/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 15, 2009)

Some nice propaganda art from Razor, too big to link directly I suspect tho'

http://propaganda.eve-razor.com/propaganda15.jpg


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 17, 2009)

It's starting to sound like a decisive victory is on the cards. Goons are mostly US and BoB mostly EU, so the Goons took advantage of the US bank holiday on Monday and an odd decision by the BoB leadership to base out of a single system, to basically camp them into stations in that system. This enabled the Goons and assorted allies to destroy the infrastructure required to hold sovereignty pretty much unopposed and is accelerating their progress a lot.


----------



## TAE (Feb 18, 2009)

All this really does re-inforce my strong ... dislike ... of the goons.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't care for them much myself. They remind me of freepers too much.

Current situation, BoB has been camped in PR- for getting on for three days and their POS are getting knocked down at the rate of about 30-40 per day. 

They've got 250-odd POS left in their core systems, and it's a couple of weeks before their sovereignty comes back up fully, assuming they still have a POS majority. There are also some indications of morale issues, although it's hard to tell given the level of Goon psyops going on, but it's pretty clear that things are not looking good for them. 

Having said that, while they're camped in, they aren't losing capital ships, so there's a possibility of some sort of cataclysmic cap-fleet battles happening at the end.


----------



## bonjour (Feb 18, 2009)

Reading all of Crispy's posts. I know exactly how you feel. 
...



I'm downloading the trial. I know there's no way I can afford it so I'm not worried about getting addicted. But I MUST FLY WITH THE STARS!

I may just play for 14 days straight that I've got free.


----------



## bonjour (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice whilst it lasted. I got upto the ancient roster mission and my ship got destroyed, no chance of recovering it either, unless I put my life into the next 12 days.

fast foward to "you have succesfully uninstalled EVE online"

Real life ftw


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 20, 2009)

Currently BoB are still mostly camped into PL-, but interestingly DICE and some allied corps are using hit and run tactics to harass the Goons and their allies.

To get a feel for the ebb and flow of the engagements over the past few weeks, have a look at the fleet battles section for 2009 on killboard.net. 

http://killboard.net/fleetbattle/


----------



## povmcdov (Feb 24, 2009)

> Heh, didn't hear about this at the time, but apparently a Dead Parrot Shoppe infiltrator assassinated the Honda Accord team captain during the alliance tournament. http://www.massively.com/2009/02/01/...n-or-bad-form/



Excellent, My old corp finally gave issler dainze a kicking. She definitely deserved it, being one of the most annoying people I ever dealt with in eve.

The backgroud to this is that TADA-O, Issler's corp, joined BRUCE alliance when we formed in Aeschee, Essence. They seemed OK at first, and TBH the membership always were really. They fought well in our wars against 9th fleet back then in any case.
Once we moved to Syndicate and set up in the PC9 constellation Issler started to cause major problems behind the scenes. She generally refused to work towards a consensus and was disruptive in the leadership forums. Worst of all she continually recruited spies and refused to follow any of the advice offered by the Dead Parrot Shoppe to prevent infiltration. These spies got up to various nefarious activites, including the sale of vent passwords etc to our enemies (who to their credit tipped us off, nice one Huzzah Federation).
After about the 5th time this happened, and a complete failure to produce log-in screen captures or any evidence of due dilligence in recruiting, a vote was called and TADA-O were kicked. They were given full escort back to empire.

From that day forward Issler has slagged off FOOM and BRUCE on the forums wherever she has the chance. the sad truth is that BRUCE leadership got on with her at the start, until it became clear she is a dangerous incompetent. It seems her same laxness in recruiting policy lead to this incident - They let a brand new member join their alliance team and got burned.

Oh, and in case she doesnt sound bad enough already, IIRC, shes a microsoft employee IRL...

EDIT:

I'm taking a break for the moment, didnt BoB fold? last time I logged on most of the key corps seemed to have set up another alliance.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep, BoB is now some sort of Goon newbie corp. Existing BoB corps are now using what I think was some sort of holding alliance for industrial alts instead, the name of which is KenZoku, which is anime-geek for 'Band of Brothers' ...


----------



## agricola (Feb 26, 2009)

the BoB thing gets a mention on the BBC:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7905924.stm


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 12, 2009)

so im gonna download this... if anyone has any 'recruit a friend' freebies let me know


----------



## agricola (Mar 12, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> so im gonna download this... if anyone has any 'recruit a friend' freebies let me know



just the 21-day-trial buddy key thing here.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 15, 2009)

Its pretty tough to get into...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 17, 2009)

Im working through the tutorial missions. I got an OK ship for the combat ones that I started mining with. But now its been blown up  and I'm in a slow crappy one again... I have figured out the auto pilot just about... its got a very challenging learning curve!!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 20, 2009)

Slightly out of date update on the BoB/Goons saga. As you may recall, the Goons, thanks to a BoB traitor dissolving the alliance, managed to take most of BoB's territory and after using their weight of numbers on a US bank holiday to best advantage, managed to camp BoB (or Ken as they're now known) into the PR- system, thus rendering them unable to contest the occupation. 

About a week ago, as it turns out, Ken broke out with the help of the mean and crazy Russians from Against All Authorities and the even meaner and crazier Russians of Stain Empire. They've still lost their sovereignty, but it sounds like they got a whole bunch of their heavy metal (Titans, Motherships, Dreads, Carriers etc.) out intact and it's now out there some-place as a 'fleet in being'


----------



## souljacker (Apr 14, 2009)

agricola said:


> just the 21-day-trial buddy key thing here.


 

Can you (or any others) give me a buddy key? I'm  reasonably confident I'll sign up so you should get your 30 days free in return!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2009)

ill send you one later if you like


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice one, I'm on and going through the tutorials.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool.. look me up im called Sisphius in it. I am a total noob!! I just about get it... but I think I may be heading in to a major WoW phase as I am done for Uldar this Sunday..


----------



## Rikbikboo (Apr 19, 2009)

ii gto soem wowusa invites should anyone in the us want them. lemme know by pm


----------



## fubert (Apr 19, 2009)

So is Eve pretty easy to pick and start playing ? The website makes it look well complicated... and I really can't be arsed with WoW anymore..


----------



## TAE (Apr 19, 2009)

fubert said:


> So is Eve pretty easy to pick and start playing ?


No, not at all, in any shape or form.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 19, 2009)

TAE said:


> No, not at all, in any shape or form.



this is true


----------



## fubert (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks that's very reassuring 

Downloaded the client. Now there's some 2.1Gb patch to go onto that.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 20, 2009)

Christ this game has some annoying little things on it. 

Last night I spent half an hour jumping to a far off galaxy to get some ammo cheap (10k ISK in the system I was in, 400 ISK in one 3 jumps away). Arrived in the new system, bought the stuff, jumped back then realised I hadn't transferred the new parts into my fucking cargo.

I'm being sucked in though.....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope you bulk bought and re-sold locally...


----------



## souljacker (Apr 20, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I hope you bulk bought and re-sold locally...



Fuck!


----------



## fubert (Apr 20, 2009)

Just signed up for my 14 day trial. Any particular server or realm or whatever I should use ?


----------



## XR75 (Apr 20, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> this is true



It seemed simple enough when I played the trial.

What annoyed my at the start was lack of flowcharts to show you the path to upgrade your ships and skills and an inability to queue those skills.


----------



## TAE (Apr 20, 2009)

fubert said:


> Just signed up for my 14 day trial. Any particular server or realm or whatever I should use ?



There is only one server - no shards ! We all live in the same game universe. 

As for realm, my personal suggestion is to become a Minmatar, live near Rens in Heimatar, and join the fight against slavery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






XR75 said:


> It seemed simple enough when I played the trial.


There is a lot to learn.



XR75 said:


> What annoyed my at the start was lack of flowcharts to show you the path to upgrade your ships and skills and an inability to queue those skills.


Both have been addressed somewhat, with 'certificates' suggesting what you should train for certain ships, and a 24h skill queue making it unnecessary to get up at 3am.


----------



## fubert (Apr 21, 2009)

Up and running now. I'm a Minmatar engineering dude.

So far it seems quite laid back, I'm doing the tutorial missions. Currently running about mining things.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 21, 2009)

I went for an Amarr religous zealot... I am slowly figuring it out and am now grinding some ISk while learning industrial ships. I then plan to try some lowsec hauling!! Will I survive?


----------



## Radar (Apr 21, 2009)

fubert said:


> Up and running now. I'm a Minmatar engineering dude.
> 
> So far it seems quite laid back, I'm doing the tutorial missions. Currently running about mining things.


Do not drop below 0.5 sec under any circumstances, you will get butt-fucked without the benefit of lube.


----------



## fubert (Apr 21, 2009)

Radar said:


> Do not drop below 0.5 sec under any circumstances, you will get butt-fucked without the benefit of lube.



Nah no hassles yet. Mining in very very safe places.

Did get myself a new ship tonight. More cargo for mining while industry gets learned up in my queue.

It's alright this...


----------



## Radar (Apr 21, 2009)

I assume you're using secure cans too


----------



## fubert (Apr 22, 2009)

would be if i had the skills to use them


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 22, 2009)

So, a while back I left Star Fraction and joined what you might perhaps think of as an 'extremist splinter group' from that venerable revolutionary organisation, called Rote Kapelle. We're having a bit of a war right now, and this afternoon three of my comrades were out hunting ... 

http://www.rotekapelle.com/killboard/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=20014


----------



## fubert (Apr 22, 2009)

You don't get access to certain skills on a trail account 

Going for the upgrade 

Famous last words but I can't see me losing large chunks of my life to this at this stage, at the moment all I want is big ship for some large mining ops so I can make some money in nice safe systems.


----------



## TAE (Apr 22, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> http://www.rotekapelle.com/killboard/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=20014



Nice.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 23, 2009)

I love hearing about this game still, though I've given it up 

New movie from CCP:


----------



## TAE (Apr 23, 2009)

That was made by an EVE player, not by CCP.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 24, 2009)

TAE said:


> That was made by an EVE player, not by CCP.



wassit? That was very well done then.


----------



## TAE (Apr 24, 2009)

Structaural said:


> wassit? That was very well done then.



The official thread: http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1037737


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 26, 2009)

Amusing take on Eve from TV Tropes ... 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/EveOnline


----------



## fubert (Apr 30, 2009)

Making some pretty good cash mining now. Wreath industrial ship. Couple of Secure Containers, can pull in about 7000 cubic metres of mined stuff a trip. Got a cruiser as well, fitted three mining lasers to that, strips asteroids down quick but the cargo is limited to 1000 cubic metres.

So what else should I be working on ? I'm training up to get barges / big fuck off mining ships. Would refining help ?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 3, 2009)

Don't know much about mining myself (except how to find and kill miners in belts) but I understand the following guide to be authoritative on that stuff. 

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1020825


----------



## fubert (May 4, 2009)

Thing is, I have no idea what I'm doing in EVE, but I'm liking it.

It also seems to be sucking up far less time than WoW.. which is nice.


----------



## TAE (May 4, 2009)

fubert said:


> Thing is, I have no idea what I'm doing in EVE, but I'm liking it.



That's a nice summary of EVE.


----------



## TAE (May 13, 2009)

*Clear Skies II*

For those who have missed it ...

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1069015

http://www.clearskiesthemovie.com/


----------



## povmcdov (May 14, 2009)

Sweet! 

Thanks for linking that.


----------



## fubert (May 15, 2009)

The mining thing's going well. Got myself the mid level barge, can strip down loads of asteroids in minutes. Works a lot better than the industrial ship / mining laser - took about 90 minutes to fill the cargo bay. 

Think I'm going to get a nice big warship and start spanking things..


----------



## TAE (May 16, 2009)

Cruisers are good for spanking things.


----------



## Radar (May 16, 2009)

And being spanked  

Just stay out of  >= .4


----------



## TAE (May 16, 2009)

Stay out of high sec?


----------



## Radar (May 17, 2009)

cock.. Bloody maths


----------



## fubert (May 17, 2009)

TAE said:


> Cruisers are good for spanking things.



Got a Stabber. 

Was think about getting a Battlecruiser or Battleship though..


----------



## TAE (May 17, 2009)

BCs and BSs are good for fleets (and for doing missions), but for soloing against other players (ratters/miners) you want to be able to get out quickly if you need to.


----------



## fubert (May 17, 2009)

It's going to take me 26 days to learn astrogeology v !!!

Oh EVE gurus of u75.. is there anyway to improve this ? (principle att is int, already got a +3 implant.. better implant ?)


----------



## fubert (May 17, 2009)

it's cool. someone on rookie help pointed me at a skills roadmap webpage.

this game is fucking cool. from a character development perspective it pisses on wow.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 17, 2009)

fubert said:


> Got a Stabber.
> 
> Was think about getting a Battlecruiser or Battleship though..



From a PvP perspective, the thing about a Stabber is it really only works as designed when you have T2 guns and can orbit out at 20k or so using T2 ammo. It's too fragile to really go toe to toe with most of the other ships in its class, trading toughness for speed, so it works best when used as a hit and run guerilla fighter. Staying far enough out to disengage and warp if the fight isn't going your way. In that respect it's basically the training ship for the T2 version, the deadly Vagabond (my all time favourite ship) ... 

Sister ship the Rupture is the close range brawler and is reasonably formidable even with T1 guns. With a 1600 plate and an armour repairer it's a tough little beast. I used to pirate in one when I first started playing Eve and still love to fly them given a chance. With ECM drones you've a reasonable chance of getting out if things do go pear-shaped against a single opponent and getting jams on them every few cycles cuts their damage down quite usefully.  

The Hurricane battlecruiser can be flown either way. A couple of large shield extenders lets you work from range using barrage ammo and helps keep mass low, so you're pretty agile and fast for such a big ship. You'll never be as nippy as a Stabber, but it's possible to fly it in a similar way. Alternatively, fit plates and armour hardeners, use close range ammo like fleet EMP and go in balls deep. If you bite off more than you can chew the second version will be unable to escape, but you'll have tremendous fun seeing how many you can take with you. In a gang it's very good for jumping in as bait, getting a fight and then having a dozen of your mates join in once the enemy is committed.

Best place to start with PvP though, if you fly the Minmatar line of ships is the Rifter. Almost certainly the best frigate in the game. They didn't have faction warfare when I was a beginner, but it's an excellent way to get started in PvP without acquiring a horrible security status that'll take weeks of boring PvE to work off. I'd stick with the Rifter for PvP at least until you can fully fit one T2 and have a few kills in that configuration. In fact I'd recommend not PvPing in anything that you can't fully fit T2 if at all possible.  

If you're talking about missions, then the Cyclone battlecruiser is probably the ship to aim for short term, although I personally wouldn't dream of flying one for PvP they're pretty decent for PvE. I used one up to lvl3 missions before I got sick of PvE and went off to blow up complete strangers in Metropolis low-sec instead.

edited to add: oh yeah, if you're still under a month in game, join Eve University for a few months while you get the hang of things.


----------



## TAE (May 18, 2009)

Bernie's got some good advice there.


----------



## fubert (May 21, 2009)

Cheers Bernie.

Got myself a Hurricane with a view to doing some missions. 

Fitted :
6x220mm Autocannon + Titanium Ammo
2xHeavy Missle Launcher - still thinking about the ammo

1xPower Cell for more power
1xTarget Painter - T1
1xThingy for increasing shield strength
1xHull Repair Unit

Not so sure about the lows :
1x800mm Titanium Plates
1xInterial Stabilizer
1xEngine Overdrive

Not so sure about the rest.

Thought about artillery acs in the gun turrents but the range is quite far, and I like being up close cause it's more fun


----------



## Dimension Line (May 22, 2009)

fubert,
A few tips:
Select your ammo type according to the rats you're up against. For example, explosive ammo for Angels, kin/therm ammo for Guristas, etc.

Also use the same principle for your tank; select the resistance mods and hardeners according to the damage type that the rats deal.

Here's a link to a mission guide.

I notice that you're tanking shields, armour and hull. This is a bad idea, because it's not focused and each area is still weak. The hurricane is quite flexible and it can go with either shields or armour tank. Hull tanking, while very manly, is generally frowned upon. 

dime


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 22, 2009)

That's not a good fit mate. Have a look at the discussion here about how to fit a Hurricane for missions. 

http://www.scrapheap-challenge.com/viewtopic.php?t=8584

Cyclone is probably a better bet though, Hurricane is more for killing other players. 

http://www.scrapheap-challenge.com/viewtopic.php?t=8637


----------



## fubert (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for that ?

What's a "MAR" ?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2009)

Medium Armour Repair


----------



## fubert (May 23, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Medium Armour Repair



Yeah got it 

And doesn't adding multiple modules of the same kind cause penalties ?


----------



## Radar (May 23, 2009)

fubert said:


> And doesn't adding multiple modules of the same kind cause penalties ?


I think it's more a case of diminishing returns than actual penalties

Woot, finally got EFT working under wine!! Time for some serious fettling, I think I'll need more duct tape


----------



## fubert (May 23, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> That's not a good fit mate. Have a look at the discussion here about how to fit a Hurricane for missions.
> 
> http://www.scrapheap-challenge.com/viewtopic.php?t=8584
> 
> ...



Thanks again Bernie.

Looking at the setups.. seems that they're longs range biased.. especially with the big artillery guns. Won't they suck close up ?


----------



## Radar (May 23, 2009)

I use a cyclone for L3s myself, but I went the standard AC route rather than arties. Is range and alpha the only reason to use arties ? I really don't fancy pissing away another huge chuck of training time to skill artillery


----------



## TAE (May 23, 2009)

Here's the Hurrinane setup I used in L3s:

6x 650mm Medium Prototype I Siege Cannon
2x 'Arbalest' Assault Missile Launcher

1x Y-S8 Hydrocarbon I Afterburners
3x Cap Recharger II

1x Medium Armor Repairer II
2x N-Type Explosive Hardener I
2x N-Type Kinetic Hardener I
1x N-Type Thermic Hardener I

(Hardeners are swapped around depending on opponent).

I used artillery because in missions I wanted ranged weapons so I didn't spend too much time traveling from enemy to enemy.
Missile launchers helped against smaller ships which had gotten too close for the guns to handle (also used drones as well).

Looking back, the Cyclone would have been a good alternative because it shield tanks (which has better default-resistances against the rats a Minmatar will typically face) but every young Minmatar I know just wants to fly a 'Cane.


----------



## fubert (May 23, 2009)

TAE said:


> Here's the Hurrinane setup I used in L3s:
> 
> 6x 650mm Medium Prototype I Siege Cannon
> 2x 'Arbalest' Assault Missile Launcher
> ...



Nice. I think. There's a lot in EVE. I have no idea what's going on so sorry if I'm asking too many questions. It is however very very cool. And the game community seems a lot nicer than WoW.

At the moment I'm flying about in a Stabber playing with Electronic Warfare modules


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2009)

What we did last night ... 

The story

The killmail


----------



## Dimension Line (May 23, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> What we did last night ...
> 
> The story
> 
> The killmail



Nice work.

That nyx fit is beyond comprehension.


----------



## TAE (May 23, 2009)

He did one thing right ... he fitted a cloak. 

Seriously, what the Hek is it with all those cap recharger thingies?

EDIT: Oh I see: http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1079527&page=1#10


----------



## TAE (May 23, 2009)

I had fun today, first time I saw a Titan in 0.0 (several actually) and helped kill a Dreadnaught (doing less than 1% of the total damage) *after* reinforcing a few POSs and *before* being DDed to destruction.


----------



## Rikbikboo (May 23, 2009)

think i am going to put my 45mil sp character of ebay seem to only log in to train these days.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 23, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> think i am going to put my 45mil sp character of ebay seem to only log in to train these days.



I'm pretty sure that's what the previous owner of that mothership did ...


----------



## fubert (May 25, 2009)

Ooh. Another question : what's generally preferred. Projectile or energy weapons ? 

Oh and setup the Hurricane with one of the recommended fits. Plus I replaced the Artillery ACs with regular ACs. There's something more satisfying about a regular AC.


----------



## TAE (May 25, 2009)

Always look at the ship's bonuses. Minmatar ships generally get bonuses for projectile weapons, Amarr ships for laser based weapons. 

At the moment Amarr battleships are very popular but CCP can and do change things at relatively short notice.


----------



## souljacker (May 26, 2009)

Total noob question:

I'm doing one of the tutorial missions, balancing the books, part 1.

I pick up the cargo (some datasheets) from my items, put them in my cargo hold, warp and jump to the destination, then talk to the agent. He says I haven't completed the mission, even though I have green ticks next to all the objectives. 

I've tried transferring the data sheets to my items hangar, tried flying back to the start point to complete, tried bloody allsorts, but I still can't complete.

Do I need to sell them? Thats the only thing I haven't tried.

It worries that if I'm stumped on an easy tutorial mission like this, what am I going to be like when it gets a bit trickier??


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2009)

definitely docked at the correct station at your destination?


----------



## fubert (May 27, 2009)

souljacker said:


> Total noob question:
> 
> I'm doing one of the tutorial missions, balancing the books, part 1.
> 
> ...



Assuming you're at the right station talking to the right agent is there a button at the bottom of the agent screen where they're saying "you haven't completed the mission" : if there is click on it. It might expand the actual mission part of the window where you can click the "Complete Mission" bit.

Sorry if that sounds a bit dimlo..


----------



## souljacker (May 27, 2009)

Tried again last night and it worked. Maybe there was a bug resolved in yesterdays patch? 

Thanks for advice though peeps.


----------



## fubert (May 27, 2009)

souljacker said:


> Tried again last night and it worked. Maybe there was a bug resolved in yesterdays patch?
> 
> Thanks for advice though peeps.



Yeah I've had problems with one or two missions, so fair dos, could have been patched. 

Just found the EVE Fitting Tool app. Does ship designs. Today I will be mostly playing with that.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 28, 2009)

You might find this useful ... 

http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/TheOrangeGuy/Beginners_Guide_to_Piracy_2.1.pdf


----------



## fubert (May 29, 2009)

Thanks again Bernie. 

In a change of direction I'm now also playing EVE on a MacBook. Really missing the right click.


----------



## Structaural (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^ Get one of those mini mouses  (I don't know if it helps or even works in Eve, but you can set the right-click to be a two finger tap in the Trackpad/Mouse preferences)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 5, 2009)

Interesting article here: 



> The club quaked to the spectacle of titanic lasers. Icelandic society's great and good were assembled for the reception, and there were many middle-aged business types in the crowd. Standing at the front taking photos, I turned to see the face of one grey-haired woman watching the Minmatar fleet decimated to thunderous drum and bass. She was baffled and scared, very obviously. She didn't know what was happening in that movie. It made no sense to her. A man she knew as "important" had told her this was the new face of modern entertainment and all she was seeing was a terrible display of brute force. There was no "game" on her screen. She was seeing something she didn't understand. And if this is the future, her brain was saying, I have no place in it.
> 
> Her brain was only part right. EVE is the future, and she belongs in it just as much as everybody else.<snip>
> 
> ...



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/10-years-of-ccp-article


----------



## fubert (Jun 5, 2009)

So as a Scottish guy, with a Dutch partner, working 50% of the time in Switzerland and the other 50% in The Netherlands, living between the two countries.

And with a half Scottish, half Dutch daughter born in Switzerland.

And a half German half Dutch stepson. In a home that speaks four languages, where do I fit in ?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 5, 2009)

From the same article: 





> Do you want to tell or be told? Do you want to obey and serve or are you ready to be free to make your own mark?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 5, 2009)

Journo hype aside, I think the guy is onto something interesting there. I flew for a year or so with the space anarchists of Star Fraction and now belong to a sort of extremist splinter group that's increasingly reminiscent of many historical cases in which revolutionary organisations slide into more prosaic banditry. 

The fascination of the Eve experience for me at least is partly the way, given a sandbox, you get sociogenesis and schismogenesis which replicates in various ways these processes in the real world. Not the same obviously, in particular while death in Eve has a far higher cost than any other MMO I know of, it's still not actual death. Nor are resources constrained the way they are in the real world. Still though, you have enough commonality to see some very interesting social processes emerging.


----------



## TAE (Jun 5, 2009)

Gotta love that screenshot from 2000.


----------



## fubert (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm. So last night I was mining in a sec 0.4. Got jumped and my ship got wasted.
So I head back there with a bigger ship to give the guy a spanking and he's gone. Next thing I know there's some T2 monster cruiser on me. Barely made it out of there.

It's tough in the universe..


----------



## TAE (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, congratulations, NOW you are playing EVE.


----------



## fubert (Jun 23, 2009)

Started a new char too. Decided flying about killing things was more fun than mining. 
So, Caldari - cause the Drake looks like a nice ship. I'm also following online skill training tutorials instead of spunking all my points on crap.

Umm. Does anyone have any tips for making a bit of money trading. Is it pretty much like Elite (buy low here, sell high there).


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 25, 2009)

Eve segment from recent docu on MMOs.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 26, 2009)

What corps are people in? I'm starting to think about joining one. Any advice? Is there an Urban corp?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 28, 2009)

Join Eve Uni if you still qualify (you have to be under a certain number of weeks in game) That'll give you the contacts to find a good corp and you learn a lot. 

An urban corp would be quite amusing, particularly if it retained what you might call the political sensibilities of the board. 'Smash capitalism in 0.0 now!' ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, the Great War finally seems to be over ... 

V-K DAY - GREAT WAR ENDS

Molle Orders Evacuation from Querious; Coalition Forces Declare Victory


----------



## povmcdov (Jul 1, 2009)

If there was an urban corp that would be enough to get me playing again. I'm now properly inactive as I just got bored of the whole thing really.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm up for it!


----------



## TAE (Jul 4, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Well, the Great War finally seems to be over ...
> 
> V-K DAY - GREAT WAR ENDS
> 
> Molle Orders Evacuation from Querious; Coalition Forces Declare Victory



Yes, a sad sad day. 

At least this mean that U'K can fully concentrate on Providence again, which we are doing with some success:
http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=cc_detail&ctr_id=173
http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=cc_detail&ctr_id=167


----------



## TAE (Jul 12, 2009)

A facepalm moment for Sylph

(yes, written by the guy who makes those eve maps)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 14, 2009)

One of my corp-mates just did this ...

http://www.rotekapelle.com/killboard/?a=kill_related&kll_id=24130

fraps

Thread


----------



## TAE (Jul 14, 2009)

Saw the C&P thread at work - nicely done.


----------



## TAE (Jul 16, 2009)

More fun:

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1120405


----------



## camouflage (Jul 24, 2009)

Do the larger alliances have sponsorships from companies?


----------



## TAE (Jul 24, 2009)

You mean in real life? No, not that I know of.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 28, 2009)

Signed up for the trial yesterday, just been doing the tutorial missions. This is hypnotic really, endless flying back and forth, blowing stuff up, not having any real idea what I'm doing. It _should_ be incredibly dull but it doesn't seem to put me off. Although the fact that I have to wait 10 hours to train up and use my new ship does irritate a little bit.


----------



## Rikbikboo (Jul 28, 2009)

I am just deciding wether or not to ebay my 45mil sp character seeing as i am not in a corp and finding it pretty boring flying alone.
i would be up to join an urban corp if some one is making it. or open to invitations to join if anyone has a corp.
will check back later


----------



## fubert (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking for a corp too. My char's only 1.7mill sp tho 

Seems that all the ones I see on recruitment have about six members.


----------



## TAE (Jul 30, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> I am just deciding wether or not to ebay my 45mil sp character seeing as i am not in a corp and finding it pretty boring flying alone.
> i would be up to join an urban corp if some one is making it. or open to invitations to join if anyone has a corp.
> will check back later



We recently did this:
http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=65822

We are recruiting here:
http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/viewforum.php?f=33


----------



## TAE (Jul 30, 2009)

This new trailer explains EVE beautifully:


----------



## The Groke (Jul 31, 2009)

I tried and failed to get into it.

I really like the idea of it and I would maybe try again.

Any tips for n00bs to get the most out of the early game?


----------



## TAE (Aug 1, 2009)

There's a corp called EVE University which teaches new players the various aspects of EVE Online.

IF you want to go it alone for a bit, then your course of action depends on what you want to do - be a combat pilot or perhaps a manufacturer?

Oh, one thing I've started doing is to go hi-sec mining with an alt while I'm reading U75.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 1, 2009)

I fancied myself as a trader/smuggler type.


----------



## TAE (Aug 2, 2009)

If you are a trader, you could try going to a system near Jita and place low priced buy orders then resell the items using high priced sell orders. Done correctly, that can make a lot of money. Have a look at the trading skills so you can remotely place buy & sell orders.


----------



## TAE (Aug 2, 2009)

I took part in this tonight:

[UNITY] Providence Simulcast

That message was copied into the local chat channels in around 70 solar systems in and around the Providence region.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 3, 2009)

TAE said:


> If you are a trader, you could try going to a system near Jita and place low priced buy orders then resell the items using high priced sell orders. Done correctly, that can make a lot of money. Have a look at the trading skills so you can remotely place buy & sell orders.




Cool - will check it out.


----------



## povmcdov (Aug 16, 2009)

A friend of mine made quite a lot of money early on by trading civilian cargo hold expanders. You can fill buy orders for then easily at a very low price, yet people will pay up to 200K for them.
You wont become a billionaire doing this but its easy money in the early game.

I can only assume it works because of people using unskilled alts to move stuff about and requiring an expander that works without skills.


----------



## fubert (Aug 17, 2009)

Still into this. After losing fuck knows how much cash to pirates and other players nuking my ships I've decided to keep my head down and stfu until my combat skills are pretty high.

Lost my third Drake last week


----------



## jonead (Aug 19, 2009)

fubert said:


> Still into this. After losing fuck knows how much cash to pirates and other players nuking my ships I've decided to keep my head down and stfu until my combat skills are pretty high.
> 
> Lost my third Drake last week



fu stick an application into LLVA.  we're 200-strong with fun wars for nubs.  and we'll buy you a new drake.


----------



## fubert (Aug 21, 2009)

jonead said:


> fu stick an application into LLVA.  we're 200-strong with fun wars for nubs.  and we'll buy you a new drake.



Thanks man, I'll do that. Will I say you sent me ?


----------



## jonead (Aug 21, 2009)

fubert said:


> Thanks man, I'll do that. Will I say you sent me ?




yeh tell 'em *jihaddi* sent you.  tho you'll be accepted anyway.

we have a mini alliance

LLVA the academy/learning place
LLVH the warmongers & fighters
LLHI the miners
LLU the research invention & production

i'm a director of LLVH

The whole alliance is LLV (lex legis victor /prententious sigh)

basically LLHI mine stuff, give it LLU, who make stuff for us all, and LLVH provide protection for all and occasionally declare war on other corps for fun.  LLVA is a holding zone until you decide what you want to do.  altogether about 200 pilots, about [some]bn in funds, and full of much more experienced players than me who help and guide.

currently we are at war with Giant Squid Corp., who are scaring the life out of us


----------



## Random (Aug 21, 2009)

you guys are all crazy addicted


----------



## TAE (Aug 23, 2009)

Lies ... I can stop any time I want ... any time I want ...


----------



## fubert (Aug 24, 2009)

Random said:


> you guys are all crazy addicted



For solo play I find it far less addictive than WoW. Can be hard to pull yourself away when you're raising hell in a fleet tho 

Think I'm going to train up as a stealth bomber pilot..


----------



## fubert (Aug 26, 2009)

jonead said:


> yeh tell 'em *jihaddi* sent you.  tho you'll be accepted anyway.
> 
> we have a mini alliance
> 
> ...



Tried.. they said "not recruiting there's a war on" so I said thanks and left.


----------



## povmcdov (Sep 9, 2009)

I just played the free trial for a few days, despite having two old accounts with 40 mil+ skillpoints. I'm trying to put myself off playing it again properly, but it hasnt really helped!

I was amazed at how easy it is to get started now. I originally started in '06 with a noobship and 5000 isk. Within about 6 hours of play in '09 I have got over 1.7 million isk, three minmatar frigates including a rifter which is the best one, an industrial ship (which I cant fly cos of trial restrictions), a dozen free skillbooks and a load of mods.
To get that lot in the old days probably took me a couple of weeks of play at least. I had to mine in a noobship to afford my first frigate FFS!

The new tutorial agents are really good as well. They give you mission arcs designed to introduce new concepts to you and as each concept is introduced a tutorial automatically opens to talk you through it. Far better than the piss poor system they had before.

Oh yes.. I dont suppose anyone knows anything about the "wildly Inappropriate" alliance out in minnie nulsec? My old corp has joined them by the looks of it.


----------



## TAE (Oct 13, 2009)

povmcdov said:


> I was amazed at how easy it is to get started now. I originally started in '06 with a noobship and 5000 isk. Within about 6 hours of play in '09 I have got over 1.7 million isk, three minmatar frigates including a rifter which is the best one, an industrial ship (which I cant fly cos of trial restrictions), a dozen free skillbooks and a load of mods.


It was like that when I started playing in autum 2007 _if_ you did the optional 10-mission-arc offered at the end of the tutorial.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm currently reading through this thread.
Been tempted by this before,think i might sign up today.
Having just completed GTA IV i have some playing time on my hands.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 14, 2009)

I took a break for a few months. Our alliance was obsessed with tourney team preparation and it was getting on my tits. 

Just got back to find they've moved back to lovely Syndicate, which with my sec status means about 60 jumps away


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 15, 2009)

Whos your alliance Bernie? the new IT alliance?

Syndicate is a lot of fun, I lived there for over a year - always something happening.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 16, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I took a break for a few months. Our alliance was obsessed with tourney team preparation and it was getting on my tits.


 

I presume you can just rejoin with the same characters whenever you want? I cancelled my DD because I had too much real life going on so wasn't playing much. I want to get back on. Can I just start paying again?


----------



## TAE (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, your old account should still be there, sitting dormant. 

If you can remember your old account name that is.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 23, 2009)

povmcdov said:


> Whos your alliance Bernie? the new IT alliance?
> 
> Syndicate is a lot of fun, I lived there for over a year - always something happening.



No, I'm in Rote Kapelle right now. I have a friend in RKK who could get me in to IT, but the arrogance puts me (and him) off. Was thinking about joining Agony Empire to try to take my PvP to the next level if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 24, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> No, I'm in Rote Kapelle right now. I have a friend in RKK who could get me in to IT, but the arrogance puts me (and him) off. Was thinking about joining Agony Empire to try to take my PvP to the next level if you know what I mean.



We're always looking for experienced PVPers to join Agony. Come along and put in an app.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 25, 2009)

Heh thanks, thinking about it. Looks like I'd be shooting too many mates though.

New trailer for the Dominion expansion is up though, pretty slick I thought.


----------



## Dimension Line (Nov 26, 2009)

probably the best one they've done so far imo
love the comms chatter


----------



## TAE (Nov 26, 2009)

Ushra'Khan yesterday celebrated 5 years of fighting against slavery!

 [UNITY] A Half Decade of Struggle


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 26, 2009)

Dimension Line said:


> probably the best one they've done so far imo
> love the comms chatter



Russians need more FCing in the style of Evil Thug to be truly convincing though.


----------



## TAE (Nov 27, 2009)

It's a nice video but as far as introducing outsiders to what makes EVE online great is concerned, I still think the butterfly effect beats it hand down as it shows the social interaction and micro/macro politics.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats on the U'K anniversary btw. 

Incidentally, what's this I hear about you chaps moving into AAA territory?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Dec 4, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Russians need more FCing in the style of Evil Thug to be truly convincing though.



Could you prefix that with a "Not work friendly" warning please!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 4, 2009)

Oops 

Sorry 'bout that ...


----------



## TAE (Dec 6, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Congrats on the U'K anniversary btw.


Thanks. 



Bernie Gunther said:


> Incidentally, what's this I hear about you chaps moving into AAA territory?


It's a long story but basically we've developed a great working relationship with AAA because we share a good number of reds (CVA, Goons, etc).

We had been basing out of their station in F4R2-Q for many months and have been doing joint operations against our foes, for example:
http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=80123 

AAA have now allowed us to take two constellations in Catch:
http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Catch/A-JI5E/
http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Catch/6JCS-4/


----------



## souljacker (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm back on at last. I took advantage of the €9.95 rejoin fee they are offering at the moment.

I'm zipping around Sinq Laison doing a few level one missions at the moment. Can anyone recommend me a decent corp for noobs? Where should I go? Whats the name of that place that is a big trade hub and is always busy?

There is just soooo much to learn on this game. I intend to persevere this time though.


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 14, 2010)

Jita is the major trade hub and yes, its always busy. Ignore anything in local chat there as its probably a scam.

I'd suggest Eve Uni if youre totally new to the game. They'll take you on, train you up in various stuff and then help you find a decent corp to move on with. They do freeze recruiting during wartime though. For combat experience you could join Red V Blue, which are two corps permanantly at war with each other who mostly fight in frigates and cruisers just for fun. You'll need to get some ISK behind you first though.

Make sure you do all the profession tutorials before you go off and do your own thing though. Some arent that exciting, but they'll give you a handful of basic ships and a couple of mil to start off with as well as teaching you a bit about the game. If you need some advice join the channel "mentors" (click on the speech bubble thing on the chat window to join new channels). The people in there are usually pretty helpful and its less frenetic than the general help channel. or you could always ask me: I'm usually in the channel "IVO public", charcter name Vertex Eisenstein


Talking of NSFW teamspeak recordings, did anyone hear the Morsus Mihi sex chatline thing? 

definitely NSFW! but pretty funny if you play eve.


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 27, 2010)

*Epic Goon Fail.*

If you guys didnt hear the news, delve has fallen due to an astounding level of idiocy by the goon leadership.

Basicly they had all their isk in a wallet corp to prevent theft (eg. remedial's titan fund theft). Only two players had access to that isk, isk which was needed to maintain soverignty under the new system. They had set up autopayments of sov bills, however the wallet division that was used for that was left without much in it. Next thing one of the two protagonists went on holiday, and the other went AFK, yet to return.

Last night The bills came in, the wallet ran dry and sov was lost in 20-30% of their space down in delve

This loss wouldnt be so bad if it werent for the fact that the space lost contained NOL-M9 which is where most of their members had their stuff plus another key system where the bulk of their cap fleet was based. I.T. alliance captured these stations and obviously denied docking rights, locking the bulk of goon assets up in station. They will be able to get these back, but only slowly over time as their spies within IT can get them out without being rumbled. Many of their cap pilots hadnt been given replacement ships after the last losses, and those replacements were in the cap staging station too.

As for the wallet corp, it contained 390bn isk, of which only 90 bn has been recovered. As the only person who had access to the remaining 300bn is about to return home and find the whole of eve blames him for the loss, it is likely he will throw his hands up and emoragequit eve. It's therefore pretty likely that the isk will be stolen and sold on ebay for thousands of dollars.

The current plan is to take a massive leap backwards and relocate to syndicate - If you have assets there I'd get them out pronto, as 1500 smacktalking morons are about to land there.

tldr: Two years of war by half of eve has been thrown away by sheer idiocy, with the core BoB corps about to take the whole of delve back. Goonfleet as a strategic entity has effectively ceased to exist for the time being

source: http://go-dl1.eve-files.com/media/1001/sotg.mp3
Goonfleet crisis meeting TS recording.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 28, 2010)

What a bunch of silly fuckers!

What corp are you in pov?


----------



## TAE (Jan 28, 2010)

This is such hilariously good news! Go goons! Go away! 

I'm in Ushra'Khan and we are currently joining AAA in an all out assault on Providence, starting with the station system D-GTMI which should be ours by the weekend. 

Not sure what the plan is once we have D-G secured, but AAA are really pissed off with CVA due to this post and with Goons moving up north there's little else to do now. 

It's a great time to be in Ushra'Khan !


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm just in a small startup corp in empire at the moment running T2 industry. I don't really have the time for 0.0 shenannigans at the moment, but I was a director in BRUCE back in the day. As it was the goon's spying and PL's sniper HACs that caused us a lot of problems I'm pretty happy about the current situation...

BRUCE would have collapsed anyway as soon as the exexutor corp left - It was leadership burnout and an internal politics that wasnt harsh enough that really did for us.

One day I'll return to the fray, but not right now - I'm making too much isk!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 28, 2010)

Sigh, 1500 smacktalking morons (a conservative estimate) just moved into Syndicate, guess where I live? 

Haven't actually seen anything of them yet though, so maybe it's just some more Goon bullshit.

A large Rote Kapelle fleet runs to about a dozen. With that we'll typically take on 2-3x our numbers quite happily, but that's still not much compared to the numbers Goons can field.


----------



## Dimension Line (Jan 29, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Sigh, 1500 smacktalking morons (a conservative estimate) just moved into Syndicate, guess where I live?
> 
> Haven't actually seen anything of them yet though, so maybe it's just some more Goon bullshit.
> 
> A large Rote Kapelle fleet runs to about a dozen. With that we'll typically take on 2-3x our numbers quite happily, but that's still not much compared to the numbers Goons can field.




I heard a similar thing. I'm sort of expecting a load of cannon fodder to arrive any day now, but I'm probably under estimating my opponents a bit too much.


----------



## TAE (Jan 29, 2010)

Oops, sory to hear that, Bernie.

We had great fun in D-G yesterday:
AAA's Killboard records 528 Ships killed (242.14B ISK) 15 Ships lost (1.05B ISK).

Early this morning, the system was liberated from the slavers!

http://evemaps.dotlan.net/system/D-GTMI

Fortress Providence has been broken. \o/


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd love to play Eve but the  reality is I'd have to clone myself, the clone to play eve and the original to do Real Life


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, it's finally out in the open. My corp, Queens of the Stone Age just left Rote Kapelle. Not sure what we're going to do now. Probably kill random strangers in low-sec while we decide.

It's been brewing for a while, but our glorious leader Weirda has been mostly incommunicado in India someplace, so it's been a bit tricky to get anything decisive done until now.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 1, 2010)

Been putting this off for a while as I just don't have the time but I'm off work for the next 6 months so here goes...

Any thoughts on which race to chose?  I'm leaning towards the Minmatar


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it theoretically possibel to find an unknown bit of 0.0 sec and set up a hippy commune there where no one will find you?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 2, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Is it theoretically possibel to find an unknown bit of 0.0 sec and set up a hippy commune there where no one will find you?



Not quite but maybe, depending what you have in mind. There's basically three kinds of 0.0. Conquerable 0.0, where you get the big alliances having those 500 a side fleet fights. Only practicable way for a small peaceful group to survive there is as feudal subjects of one of those alliances. Then there's NPC 0.0, e.g. Syndicate or Stain or Curse. A small extremely violent group can do just fine there, but basically you go to one of those places for the fights, not to do industry or mining or stuff like that. Final option might be more what you had in mind. They recently introduced wormhole space, which you have to find using probes and which has mass limits to keep big fleets out. You can settle down to a peaceful carebear existence there sort of, except occasionally people will find your wormhole and try to kill you for laughs. They won't be able to bring overwhelming force to do so though.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 3, 2010)

Hot damn this game is good - don't know why I didn't try it years ago!  Thought I would miss the hands on combat of X3 (along with the pause and save buttons) but its really cool.  I guess in the future there'll be no need for joysticks!  Just had a mod ask me how the training is going


----------



## TAE (Feb 3, 2010)

Mooncat said:


> Any thoughts on which race to chose?  I'm leaning towards the Minmatar



Yes, Minmatar Brutor! Join the fight against slavery! 


Read the back story first though. 

Amarr: Religious fanatics who believe in slavery on theological grounds.
Caldary: Arch-capitalists where everyone 'belongs' to a company.
Gallente: Hedonistic democrats.
Minmatar: Tribal culture fighting to rebuild their nation of centuries of slavery under the Amarr.



bouncer_the_dog said:


> Is it theoretically possibel to find an unknown bit of 0.0 sec and set up a hippy commune there where no one will find you?


EVE-Online is ALL about making friends with people. All, and I mean all, of 0.0 is occupied already. 

I agree with Bernie that NPC 0.0 is a great place to start. Find a quiet system, get to know the locals, and you can 'own' a system or two. Ushra'khan used to 'own' CL-85V, we were blue to most of our neighbours, like for example The Firm who 'owned' AAM-1A. You need to earn their respect, though, which means shooting them in the face so much that they'd rather have you on their side.


----------



## povmcdov (Feb 4, 2010)

an update:

Karttoon, the executor of the goons finally got back off his holiday. It seems that the alliance is no more. He's kicked all the corps except the isk holding corp and has been destructing cap ships for the insurance supposedly.


Bye goons, you wont be missed 

Mooncat, it doesnt matter hugely which race you start as. You can train any races ships from any starting point. There are some advantages to each races kit though:

Minnies: Good PvP ship lineup, tend to be faster and deal some explosive damage which can give an edge in PvP. Their weapons dont use capacitor either so if youre being neuted it doesnt matter quite as much. They do tend to work best if you can use both shields and armour tanking well (mixed bag of ships). This can make them skill intensive. Some ships get a web bonus.

Amarr: Flavour of the month for PvP. They have some excellent ships but use lasers, which aren't great for PvE work (same as hybrids) due to their fixed damage type. They do have the advantage of not using ammo and being able to switch crystals instantly. Electronic warfare speciality is tracking disruptors. 

Gallente: I specialise in this race, but I dont think its as good an idea as it once was. They use hybrids, but the short range variant (blasters) have been gimped severely due to a change in warp scrambing mechanics. This has rendered one of their heavy assault cruisers almost useless. CCP also nerfed their electronic warfare type, sensor dampeners a while back. They do however have some very nice drone ships. The dominix is one of the most flexible BS there is and you can taylor damage type using drones for PvE.

Caldari: Shield tanking missile specialists. They arent so hot for PvP, but excel at PvE due to missiles allowing you to switch damage output easily. The raven is the best T1 missionrunning BS there is. Missiles arent great for PvP due to not giving instant damage and not packing as much of a punch, plus shields put you at a disadantage if youre expecting people to remote repair you (most people will be fitted for armopr rep). On the other hand they can use ECM well which is handy, plus the ships that use railguns are excellent in PvP IF you know what youre doing. If you arent flying amarr in PvP these days youre probably in a caldari sniper HAC fleet.

Whatever you do, make sure you get some basic learning skills under your belt early on and do the tutorials.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I went for the Minmatar in the end, There ships look like something the Mutoid Waste Company would come up with  - Sebiestor trader although the stats are more like tinkerer for some reason ) no matter as I quite like building things
Have been working through the tutorials and earned 2 million ISK and a ship that looks like flying space trousers I'm not yet qualified to fly.

Was wondering what people use there alternative characters for?  Can you only train one at a time?[/QUOTE]


----------



## povmcdov (Feb 4, 2010)

You cant train two at a time no. You need a second account for that, but one thing you can do is create a character and park it in the same region as a trade hub such as Jita. That way you can log it on and check prices without having to traipse all the way there and back.

You can also use a noob alt to trick someone into getting an aggro timer that prevents them from logging off in space to avoid combat. Thats a dirty pirate trick though...

TBH most serious players have at least 2 accounts though.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers - I'm glad in a way you only need one character as I've already invested quite a bit of time in this one.  

Seems I've hit a bit of a wall on the guest accounts - can't join any factions.  Gonna wait till I get my class 3 frigate licence then do a bit of a tour - Is there a Lonely Planet(s) guide out there?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 4, 2010)

povmcdov said:


> an update:
> 
> Karttoon, the executor of the goons finally got back off his holiday. It seems that the alliance is no more. He's kicked all the corps except the isk holding corp and has been destructing cap ships for the insurance supposedly.
> 
> ...



Quick follow up on this. Seems he came back from holiday to a thousand barely socialised monkey-children (ie Goons) flinging handfuls of their feces at him for letting their alliance implode. So (he claims it was all pre-planned but many doubt this) he stole the alliance wallet, in excess of 1 trillion isk and kicked corps etc as described. Here's a picture of the abovementioned  self-destructed dreads. 






Estimates of how much he got away with range from £80k in real money (what it would cost to 'legally' buy that much) to more like £20-30k (what people think he'd get if selling it to Chinese isk-farmers) 

He evidently has a sense of humour though, because he used some of the remaining funds to do this.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 4, 2010)

What's this about him wrecking the ships to spell out a message?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok... so if I re-subscribe can anyone give me some tips on this plan - I want to set mself up as a han solo style trade runner - a superfast ship specced to escape conflict and run cargos in and out of low sec. Is it feasable?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 4, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Ok... so if I re-subscribe can anyone give me some tips on this plan - I want to set mself up as a han solo style trade runner - a superfast ship specced to escape conflict and run cargos in and out of low sec. Is it feasable?



Well yes, you can do it. My alt is set up to do that (among other things) but she's really a support character. Train Minmatar hauler to 4 first 'cos Mammoths are about the best value for money and see if you enjoy space trucking, then skill up for Interceptors and get good with all of the relevant navigation and fitting skills, then get a Prowler (fast cloaking hauler) and the cloaking skills. You definitely can make money doing hauler contracts, although you'll make more just working your way up to a Frieghter and hauling massive cargoes around in high-sec. It's not unknown for pirate scum to put up hauler contracts into various lowsec pirate scumholes just to get an easy kill. 

Thing is though, it's not that interesting intrinsically. Well I don't find it so. I have a second character to do it (she also does scan probes to a very high level of skill, flies electronic warfare ships, freighters and Orcas, can build almost anything I might need if I'm stuck in some inaccessible shithole like Stain and is currently training to fly carriers) because a lot of the time my main character would just get shot by the cops if he went into high-sec, on account of his poor impulse control. Most people in that position have an alt like mine who does their hauling, scouting and other support tasks for them. Hence my suggestion of training inties while you get the nav skills for the Prowler. Interceptors are great for hauling small high-value cargos and very nearly uncatchable if you're skilled, but they're also a ticket into a PvP corp when you get bored with being a space trucker.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 4, 2010)

For those keen to embrace the dark side, here's some useful advice 

http://www.scrapheap-challenge.com/viewtopic.php?t=32589


----------



## TAE (Feb 5, 2010)

A bit more advanced, but T3 ships let you warp out of bubbles (while cloaked) if you set them up right. That's only useful for 0.0 space though.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 9, 2010)

Gopt podded for the first time last night - playing pissed and jumped to a 0.4 without noticing - didn't even know what hit me 

Started buying blueprints rather than kit so it shouldn't matter so much next time


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't spend too much on blueprints until you know what you're doing. For various reasons (mainly macro mining isk farmers using T1 manufacturing as a way to dump minerals on the market) it's almost always cheaper to just buy stuff rather than make your own if you're in hisec. 

If that sort of thing interests you, learn trading *first* from one of the trading 101 type guides on the forums. You absolutely need to know how to trade effectively before you try to make stuff, if you don't want to lose money at it. Think of manufacturing as a way to increase your margins on certain trades once you can already make money reliably from trading. Otherwise you just end up sinking loads of money into stuff you can't sell at a profit or in the volumes that you need to shift. 

Only other reason to make stuff is if you're in some inaccessible part of 0.0 where you can't get to one of the main trade hubs and your local markets are wildly overpriced for the things you need. 

If you get ganked, select a planet before your ship explodes and start spamming warp. Should get your pod out intact. 

You might even want a special overview tab called "pod-saver" with planets on it just for this.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 9, 2010)

Food for thought there - thanks  The reason I'm buying blueprints is so I don't have to read Urban in the browser whilst I'm off fetching the gear I've just lost.  For the Thrasher and Rifter loadouts I'm using the b/p's are cheap as chips anyway plus I've still got another 6 days of the trial account before I can join factions or drive any of the proper cargo ships so traiding is out of the question for now.

I've taken on board what you say about the ganking but it was a case of "oh stuck in a web - oh my shields have gone - oh there's my pod - oh I'm back in a hangar" 

I've noticed that a few loadout sites have only used EMP ammo - I've been switching turrets from EMP to Titanium sabot when the shields are down - any thoughts on this?


----------



## TAE (Feb 9, 2010)

EMP is highest overall damage. Even EM damage hits armor, just less so. Also EMP was recently changed. It used to have more combined EXP/KIN damage than EM!


----------



## povmcdov (Feb 9, 2010)

The 10 second delay in reloading cant help. I dont use projectiles though...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 9, 2010)

Mooncat said:


> Food for thought there - thanks  The reason I'm buying blueprints is so I don't have to read Urban in the browser whilst I'm off fetching the gear I've just lost.  For the Thrasher and Rifter loadouts I'm using the b/p's are cheap as chips anyway plus I've still got another 6 days of the trial account before I can join factions or drive any of the proper cargo ships so traiding is out of the question for now.
> 
> I've taken on board what you say about the ganking but it was a case of "oh stuck in a web - oh my shields have gone - oh there's my pod - oh I'm back in a hangar"
> 
> I've noticed that a few loadout sites have only used EMP ammo - I've been switching turrets from EMP to Titanium sabot when the shields are down - any thoughts on this?



On the podding thing, I get blown up on average once a week but I don't get podded nearly as often, due to the advice above about spamming warp when you know you're going down.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 9, 2010)

Some tips here:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup accurate as far as it goes, but then, imagine yourself as one of those people who keep blowing him up. At that point it's really lots more fun ...


----------



## TAE (Feb 9, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> On the podding thing, I get blown up on average once a week but I don't get podded nearly as often, due to the advice above about spamming warp when you know you're going down.



One tip though, warp to a moon, harder to guess where you went. Frigates can overtake you in warp and wait for you at the planet.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 9, 2010)

TAE said:


> One tip though, warp to a moon, harder to guess where you went. Frigates can overtake you in warp and wait for you at the planet.



Well yes, I must confess I've done that.

But spamming warp is the way to go and there can be nasty surprises at moons too.


----------



## TAE (Feb 10, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> there can be nasty surprises at moons too.



In a POD in low sec?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 11, 2010)

TAE said:


> In a POD in low sec?



Could be their tackler goes down or loses lock and you get your ship out in structure, then get zapped by someone's POS, that's why I go for planets.

Considering the balance of probabilities, you very likely do have a point though.


----------



## TAE (Feb 11, 2010)

In a ship yes, but the POS will not automatically attack a pod - a bit like NPCs don't attack a pod.

I see your point about maybe getting your ship out in the last second.


----------



## Mooncat (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I've brought a 3 month account and I'm pimping myself out to the corps 

Anyone got a vacancy for a n00b interested in mining/industrial work.  Eventually PvP but I'd like to do some of these story arcs at some point


----------



## Nylock (Mar 9, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> ... if I'm stuck in some inaccessible shithole like Stain ...



..Still in Stain?


----------



## TAE (Mar 21, 2010)

Just been on a 6+ hour op, shooting stations and TCUs in Providence. 

It was worth it though:
http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Providence/P6N8-J
http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Providence/XV7L-S


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 21, 2010)

I was just talking to one of my old mates from Star Fraction. Apparently they're having a fine old time there at the moment. 

Settling some old scores with -7- in particular, who seem keen to fight them where they won't fight you lot or AAA as eagerly.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 22, 2010)

TAE said:


> Just been on a 6+ hour op, shooting stations and TCUs in Providence.
> 
> It was worth it though:
> http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Providence/P6N8-J
> http://evemaps.dotlan.net/map/Providence/XV7L-S


 
How does that map tell me what you've been doing? I find them a bit confusing, to be honest.

I've been playing for about 6 months now and I'm still such a noob.


----------



## TAE (Mar 22, 2010)

There are some systems in the bottom right hand side with the thick black rings around them (the rings highlight the constellation), these are the ones which have changed ownership in the last few days. 

If you click on a system then you can see who owned it when.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 22, 2010)

TAE said:


> There are some systems in the bottom right hand side with the thick black rings around them (the rings highlight the constellation), these are the ones which have changed ownership in the last few days.
> 
> If you click on a system then you can see who owned it when.


 

So you are in the Cold Steel Alliance I presume? If you are, Sodalitas are nicking them all back!


----------



## TAE (Mar 22, 2010)

No, I'm in Ushra'Khan and we (AAA, U'K and some others) have just kicked Cold Steel and Severance out ! 

See for example: http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=116361

AAA are the driving force in all this and have given those systems to Sodalitas.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I understand now. So 77 pilots attacked that territorial claim unit and destroyed it and therefore claim that system?

This sort of stuff seems miles away from my current position in eve.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 23, 2010)

I have three weeks off uni come Friday so will have to have a look at that 2 week free trial. I can't stop myself from reading about the game so what I'm going to be like playing it I don't know. 

It looks very fucking cool.


----------



## TAE (Mar 23, 2010)

souljacker said:


> I think I understand now. So 77 pilots attacked that territorial claim unit and destroyed it and therefore claim that system?



Essentially yes that was what happened. Then the new owners could deploy their own territorial claim unit.

First though we also had to repeatedly shoot the station and also destroy something called an Infrastructure Hub.

In addition to the ships shown, there are always a lot of support ships, smaller ships blockading the star gates, logistics ships ready to repair anyone who needed repairing, all in all up to a few hundred ships have been involved in these fleets.  



souljacker said:


> This sort of stuff seems miles away from my current position in eve.


Yes this is very different from what happens in hi/low sec, but it also involves sitting around (sometimes for over an hour) waiting for all the participants to get themselves organised. The real stars of the show are the Fleet Commanders, who have to coordiante the whole thing like a concert director in a galactic symphony.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 23, 2010)

TAE said:


> <snip>  who have to coordinate the whole thing like a concert director in a galactic symphony.



"Shut the fuck up, shut the fuck up! Where the fuck has my scout gone? Well what the fuck use are you there? Why aren't you where you're supposed to fucking be? Shut up, shut the fuck up!!  Don't jump through that gate you fucking retard! Shut up, shut up! You fucking jumped didn't you arsehole? I'm gonna pod you myself you stupid little shit! Shut up! No you can't go for a piss, grab a bottle or something! Which drunken arsehole is that singing? Shut the fuck up! Get it together for fucks sake! Is this a fleet or a fucking infant school outing? Shut the fuck up! What do you mean you forgot to bring ammo? Stop that fucking singing!! What? Shutthafuckup!!! Cyno up! Cyno up! Shut up! Shut the fuck up! Cyno up!

Oh fuck, what's all that shit jumping into system? Scout? Scout? Shut up, shut up! You useless bag of shite!! Oh fuck there's hundreds of them! Shut up! Warp to ... who the fuck was it making safes? 

Well where the fuck is he? 

Oh shit ... 

primary is ... "


----------



## souljacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I have three weeks off uni come Friday so will have to have a look at that 2 week free trial. I can't stop myself from reading about the game so what I'm going to be like playing it I don't know.
> 
> It looks very fucking cool.




Buddy up with me and I get a free month!


----------



## TAE (Mar 24, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> "Shut the fuck up, shut the fuck up! Where the fuck has my scout gone? ..."






Our fleets are not that bad, but some favorites which happen from time to time:

"Aproach titan for jump. Do not bump the titan. STOP BUMPING THE TITAN!"

"Jump. Ok, warp to out gate. Do not jump" (someone hears the word "jump" and jumps) "I SAID DO NOT JUMP". 

Scout: "FC we have reds jumping in from ..."
Random: "Hey does anyone know where the fleet is?"
FC: "SHUT UP ON COMMS"


----------



## TAE (Mar 24, 2010)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I have three weeks off uni come Friday so will have to have a look at that 2 week free trial. I can't stop myself from reading about the game so what I'm going to be like playing it I don't know.
> 
> It looks very fucking cool.



Check out this thread which has some good advice for new players:

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1289439


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2010)

TAE said:


> Check out this thread which has some good advice for new players:
> 
> http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1289439



Cheers. I am addicted to reading about this game, am half scared what I'll be like when I finally get it.

Is the classic version of the game easy to get hold of? I'm not sure if my PC will be up to the challenge.


----------



## TAE (Mar 24, 2010)

There is only ever one version of the game, you cannot use older versions.

This page might help: What are the system requirements for EVE Online?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 24, 2010)

TAE said:


> There is only ever one version of the game, you cannot use older versions.
> 
> This page might help: What are the system requirements for EVE Online?



Yeah have seen that cheers, think I'll be able to manage with it.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 29, 2010)

(from the Black Rabbits)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a nice big war is about to break out. Summary on p2 of thread. 

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1292565


----------



## TAE (Mar 30, 2010)

This grand campaign is starting on April Foolday. 

Let's see what actually happens.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 30, 2010)

Bob just got hotdropped while moving caps sounds like ... 

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1293732

Outcome currently unclear but shitloads of lag seems to have been involved.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got an industrial hauler. What do I do now?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 31, 2010)

Haul.


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 31, 2010)

Industriously


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 31, 2010)

thats why i'm cancelling the subscription.. I have no idea how to play


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 31, 2010)

You can make a bit of money hauling stuff, presumably the jobs are up on contracts someplace but I'm hazy on the details.

There's also a hauling corp, redfrog 

http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=763167

Sounds like they do freighter stuff but they might also take on smaller haulers. It'd be worth joining their channel and asking advice anyway I should think.


----------



## TAE (Mar 31, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Bob just got hotdropped while moving caps sounds like ...


Well this could be fun ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 31, 2010)

Could be. Our acting CEO (Weirda is in India someplace and hasn't been seen for ages) is suggesting we might be getting involved somehow and that a few sniper BS might be handy things to have.


----------



## TAE (Mar 31, 2010)

Considering the NAPS & BLUES involved, one could see at least half of 0.0 ending up taking part in this.


----------



## TAE (Apr 2, 2010)

We (U'K, AAA, and friends) just had the most epic fleet battle against CVA & friends:

http://www.ushrakhan.com/alliance/edk/?a=kill_related&kll_id=118579
http://www.a-kills.com/?a=kill_related&kll_id=374184

These battle reports never tell the full story, but it does give an idea of the scale.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 6, 2010)

Heh, how bad was the lag?


----------



## TAE (Apr 7, 2010)

Amazingly there was hardly any lag in that battle.


----------



## TAE (Apr 7, 2010)

Someone had fun tonight:

http://kb.eve-doom.com/?a=kill_related&kll_id=6272443


----------



## fubert (Apr 9, 2010)

Just jumped back into Eve again. Going for it with a Miner this time. I'm a carebear. Sue me


----------



## TAE (Apr 13, 2010)

Game Over


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2010)

TAE said:


> Game Over



Heh. Talking of which, I'm back in Star Fraction and about a day after moving in we got into a war with our neighbours Daisho Syndicate.


----------



## TAE (Apr 16, 2010)

Provi is going to be a whole barrel of fun for the new residents.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 30, 2010)

TAE said:


> Provi is going to be a whole barrel of fun for the new residents.



It's certainly interesting. We've had some fun skirmishes with Agony.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (May 3, 2010)

So we decided that what Providence really needed was another outpost 

http://evemaps.dotlan.net/outpost/YWS0-Z


----------



## fubert (May 3, 2010)

20 days to learn mining barge v.

*cries*


----------



## TAE (May 3, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> So we decided that what Providence really needed was another outpost
> 
> http://evemaps.dotlan.net/outpost/YWS0-Z



Minmatar station, nice, I shall have to drop by!


----------



## TAE (Jun 6, 2010)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I'm back in Star Fraction


Wishing you guys a clean victory in tonight's alliance tournament.

http://www.eveonline.com/events/alliances/tournament/t8/schedule1.asp


----------



## TAE (Jun 6, 2010)

/o\ What happened?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 11, 2010)

We got slaughtered 

I was a reserve to fly one of the Sabres or Sleipnirs, but I'm sort of glad I didn't make the first team after watching that. 

Despite security so paranoid that we didn't even *train* before the match, they still somehow fielded a team that might have been designed to thrash Jade's set-up. Oh well 

I thought your lot had a well deserved win in what turned into a brutal attrition match heavily dependent on pilot skill. Congrats 

Best of luck against Agony ...


----------



## TAE (Jun 18, 2010)

*I'm in hospital with cancer.*

This is the second alliance tourney in a row where I've ended up in hospital:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=327388

Your opponent sure did seem to know exactly what you were fielding. 

As internet access it quite limited in hosital (YouTube and most gaming sites are blocked) I'm following the rest of the tourney via our internal UK forum.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 18, 2010)

signed up for free trial and just downloading now. what am i letting myself in for?


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2010)

So 100,000 skillpoints and a free ship, then?


----------



## TAE (Jun 29, 2010)

Mungy said:


> signed up for free trial and just downloading now. what am i letting myself in for?



Funny you should ask, I wrote an introduction to EVE Online in my blog: Zack's Blog, Sun 27th June 2010


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you're ill. 

Perhaps the latest escapade from Guiding Hand Social Club will cheer you up. 

http://scrapheap-challenge.com/viewtopic.php?t=35268

This time it actually has a real-world political dimension


----------



## TAE (Jul 2, 2010)

Even though I am against pretty much everything they stand for, GHSC do produced some very funny stuff.

Thanks for the link, I'll be sure to read it.


By the way, my in-game character is Poreuomai.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 3, 2010)

This one is special. Some guy was trying to buy his way in to GHSC. 

Naturally, being GHSC, they scammed him for about $5k real money. When they finally let him in on this 'joke' he started making death threats, which they logged. 

They also discovered that he wasn't too clued up about protecting his identity online. Turns out he's a right-wing Canadian politician


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 3, 2010)

This is him: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_James_Hartley

Apparently former speaker of the BC house.

Whether it's considered acceptable for right-wing Canadian politicians to make death threats because they got scammed playing Eve remains to be seen


----------



## TAE (Jul 5, 2010)

That really is special.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2010)

that isn't a death threat!


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2010)

hulkageddon III is on btw


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 29, 2010)

Came across a nice ongoing diary of some chap getting into Eve. Here are the two latest posts. 

http://www.gamingdaily.co.uk/2010/eve-online-carrier-drops/

http://www.gamingdaily.co.uk/2010/the-battle-for-t22-eve-online/


----------



## agricola (Aug 30, 2010)

owch


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 3, 2010)

Ouch indeed, that's what? A grand and a half in real money?


----------



## funky_sessions (Sep 4, 2010)

AARRGGHH! - Started playing the trial of this yesterday afternoon, finally managed to turn it off at 6am this morning. it's going to eat my life.... and I don't even have a decent ship *sigh*


----------



## TAE (Sep 5, 2010)

Yikes. 

Well, be warned, if you get into the territorial aspect of the game in 0.0 space and fly in big fleets with hundreds of ships then the following is not unheard of:

8pm: Meeting up with your own alliance's pilots
9pm: Leaving for target system
10pm: Meeting up with other alies.
11pm: Excute planned attack.
1am...3am: Go home.


----------



## TAE (Sep 5, 2010)

I've recently started 'playing' again despite my illness (see link under my name) and am planing to go all around the outer edge of the universe.


----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2010)

I had work today.  I got in to find that our allies had done this, whilst out and about:

http://boss.eve-kill.net/index.php?a=kill_detail&kll_id=7524811


----------



## TAE (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL, I think the killboard has made a mistake there because it cannot distinguish between blue print originals and copies so it used the prices for originals. I do find it unlikely that someone was carrying 16 Capital Cargo Bay Blueprint originals.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 6, 2010)

Downloading the free trial... hints?


----------



## TAE (Sep 6, 2010)

Best hint is to say: Do the tutorials.


----------



## yield (Sep 6, 2010)

There's some advice upthread which was originally for TAE



povmcdov said:


> TAE: The interface is the worst part of the game unfortunately. You will get used to it soon though. Make sure you do all the missions that your starter agent gives you. They should then refer you to a "storyline" agent. Do that mission and you should be given an implant you can sell for quite a lot. If you stick with it then make sure you join a player corporation because they are what make the game worth playing. A good one to start with is "Eve University" who will teach you about most aspects of the game for nothing. Griefers tend to declare war on eve uni regularly, but they usually fight back very sucessfully.



Been years since I last played. Miss running complexes, as a carebear, in a rifter.

Be careful YouSir Eve can swallow your life. If I could've had sleep removed I'd be playing it still.


----------



## povmcdov (Sep 18, 2010)

agricola said:


> owch


 
My god. Thats nearly 1300 dollars worth of timecodes. I heard about a massive kestrel loss but assumed it was an officer fit ship someone was pissing about with.

Funky: The advice above doesnt apply totally now as the tutorial system has totally changed. These days make sure you do all the career tutorials. Each one nets you a few ship hulls, free skillbooks and a fair bit of isk. Theyre definitely worth doing. Another thing worth doing is salvaging. The skillbook costs a fair bit but you can make good isk early on doing this. Fly to a 0.5 sec system with a lot of belts and look for wrecks. Dont take the cargo as that criminally flags you to the owner of the wreck, just salvage and flog it on the market.

I've not been playing for the last 18 months or so but I'm getting tempted again...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been pretty inactive too since QotSA left Rote Kapelle. Thinking of getting back into it again though.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2010)

im not playing this game, it is bad.


----------



## TAE (Sep 25, 2010)

It's not a mere game.


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2010)

agricola said:


> I had work today.  I got in to find that our allies had done this, whilst out and about:
> 
> http://boss.eve-kill.net/index.php?a=kill_detail&kll_id=7524811


 
A month later, this story appeared on the Welcome page when logging in - 

http://www.eveonline.com/news.asp?a=single&nid=4144&tid=7

Good kill and ragequit, that*



* though it was entirely unescorted, so he has a point


----------



## TAE (Oct 8, 2010)

"EVE Online fraud nets 'Bad Bobby' £42,000"

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-09/14/eve-online-heist


----------



## agricola (Oct 8, 2010)

TAE said:


> "EVE Online fraud nets 'Bad Bobby' £42,000"
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-09/14/eve-online-heist


 
Bad Bobby wins EVE, then.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 27, 2010)

I signed up for the 14 day trial! 

Is it possible to fly the ships manually? Or just orbit, approach, keep at distance?


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 27, 2010)

You can double click in space, and your ship moves in that direction, but you can't take direct control such as with a joystick.


----------



## TAE (Oct 28, 2010)

We are back in our old Ushra'Khan alliance and have move to the Great Wildlands. \o/



> Is it possible to fly the ships manually? Or just orbit, approach, keep at distance?


Once you get into big space battles, you'll have more than enough to worry about without wanting to fly your ship manually.


----------



## povmcdov (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spaaace Maaadness!!*

I don't know if anyone posted this when it was first published, but theres some fairly insane stories about the whole meta-gaming side of Eve here

For those not in the know, the author is the former spymaster of goonswarm, so he comes with certain possible biases. I can attest to the effectiveness of the french hacker, having been on the receiving end of his attentions in Bruce alliance. At one point our fleet comms were being broadcast as an audio stream to whoever wanted to come and fight us!


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2010)

Damn now I'm addicted to reading the Mittani's columns. Great reporting and analysis on a seriously interesting petri dish culture there. Anyone know what's happened to Bernie Gunther?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 15, 2010)

Still around


----------



## Random (Nov 15, 2010)

Bernie!


----------



## TAE (Nov 15, 2010)

o/ Bernie


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

I haven't played EVE, but have you lot seen the new 'character creator'? http://kotaku.com/5692084/this-isnt-character-creation-its-more-amazing-than-that


----------



## TAE (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't play EVE, but I want to have a go on that.


----------



## TAE (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out this intro:


----------



## agricola (Nov 25, 2010)

Learning skills are gone, all points back for people to spend:

http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=824


----------



## TAE (Nov 26, 2010)

Radical


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2010)

is it wrong to love one's Noctis?


----------



## povmcdov (Dec 6, 2010)

Stigmata: You could sign up for a free trial just to have a play with the character creator. You don't even need to put your card details in for once. The new system isn't out yet though. You can play with it on the test server but its not finished and trial accounts cant get on there anyway. I'm not sure when the final release is yet as they are staging it in three parts. Part one we have, two and three are coming later this month I think.


----------



## rover07 (Dec 6, 2010)

I did the trial and a further 30 days...but subscription has been cancelled. I wasnt really playing it enough.

Very frustrating flying about, doing some mining, spent money on laser and ammo upgrade then got shat on by pirates. Missions are frustrating too. Plus where is everyone? Occasionally see another miner but it seems very sparse out there...

I know i should join some alliance/corporation but who?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 12, 2010)

You're right, it's no fun unless you're in an interesting group. 

What I did was pirate solo (nowadays I'd join faction warfare) until I could just about fit and fly an interceptor, then I joined Star Fraction who were in the final weeks of a brutal guerilla war against the Amarr bloc (I lost 13 frigates in my first two weeks as their newest fleet scout ... right in at the deep end)

Probably the best way to get started though is join Eve University (a training corporation). 

You need to be under a month old I think, or at least get your app. in within that time period. They don't recruit during wartime, but they do accept applications (useful because they're at war with someone about half the time) It's pretty hilarious watching what happens when some arsehole ganker corp decides to wardec Eve Uni. I seem to recall hearing a conversation that went a bit like this in that context. 



> Pilot A: Wardeccing Eve Uni? Isn't that a bit like using an AK-47 to massacre a kindergarten?
> 
> Pilot B: Well yes, if it's a kindergarten where the kids all keep Uzis in their desks, the teacher drives a tank and the headmaster is circling the parking lot in a helicopter gunship waiting to strafe any survivors ...



I couldn't join with my main because 30 days were up before I heard about it, but I started a second account and did it with my alt instead. They have hundreds of members and you're almost bound to hook up with some people you like amongst them. Most corps look very favourably on a few months with Eve Uni in a potential recruit, because it means that they won't have to teach you basic stuff like how to set up your overview and how to behave in an organised PvP fleet. Various corps who like to recruit from Eve Uni advertise on their internal forums but you may find that you meet some people you want to go and start one with. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

Are the Star Fraction still going, Bernie? And were they started as an explicitly trotskyist org, after the Ken McLeod group?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 19, 2010)

They're still going. 

Not sure how much Trotsky they absorbed from Ken McLeod though. I wasn't around when they were founded, but I've heard their leader talk about it and get the idea that it was more what you might call 'naive anarchism' inspired partly by the book and partly by the experience of seeing capitalist power structures emerging in the early days of the game. Jade talks about coming across this fleet with loads of noobs mining and some older players managing them as the point where he had the idea to start a revolutionary group. The theoretical rigour, such as it is, came later with a guy called The Cosmopolite who can actually discuss anarchist theory at a reasonably sophisticated level. One or other of them, Jade probably, has anarcho-capitalist tendencies though, which causes me not to take any of it very seriously. 

Their modus operandi is to publicly (i.e. on the main Eve forums) declare a campaign against some other organisation, either one of the other role-player outfits, say some of the Amarr bunch, or just some other corp that pissed them off for whatever reason. In the latter case it's usually someone who has no idea what they're getting into, being misled by the Goon-inspired but all-too-common Eve player view that 'role-players R faggots hur hur!' into thinking that being targetted by SF is no big deal. 

What they then do is combine forum propaganda, at which Jade is very effective, with determined griefing operations against the target's assets in space. This means the target corp can't leave station except in a fleet. People trying to do solo PvE will get jumped and slaughtered. SF aren't very big, but they've got some very good pilots, generally field well-organised highly disciplined fleets and have many years of experience of griefing other corps in this way. Often the target organisation will collapse after a few weeks of this sort of attack with member corporations or individuals leaving to escape SF's attentions. SF are relentless even if they're fighting against heavy odds and if nothing else works, will just use guerilla tactics based on cloaking ships to severely disrupt their opponents economic operations. The few times I've seen them call off a campaign when they realise they've bitten off more than they can chew, it's only been after six months to a year of driving their targets absolutely batshit. Unlike a lot of smaller PvP corps in Eve, SF aren't looking for 'good fights', they're looking to grind their opponents into the dust, essentially by destroying their morale and if they can't quite manage that, they can at least make such a fucking horrible nuisance of themselves that whoever they're fighting will never, ever forget what a bad idea getting into a war with them turned out to be. 

Here's a recent example: http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1405356

There's a sort of extremist break-away group called Rote Kapelle which I was part of after I left SF, who don't (or didn't initially) differ in doctrine so much as method. Star Fraction won't use spies or scams against opponents, and have a 'Not Red Don't Shoot' doctrine (fucking *huge* red-list though) Most of the US time zone, including several of the guys who were in the famous SF vs BoB team split off in frustration about this (and I suspect also in response to Jade and Cosmo taking a 'our way or fuck off' attitude) 

Rote Kapelle have sort of lost their revolutionary edge though, without the propaganda abilities of Jade and Cosmo. They're probably quite a bit more formidable in space than SF these days, but have sort of degenerated into random banditry. They basically fly around Syndicate and similar pirate-infested scum-holes looking for people to kill and don't really have any more complex goals that I'm aware of, but they still hold some vestigial SF-like principles such as refusing to acknowledge sovereignty and other claims to 'own' space. I was involved in an attempt to construct a theoretical basis for their activities to support SF-style propaganda campaigns, which some of their core guys were very up for, but most of their members these days share the general Eve hatred of role-players and it never really got off the ground.


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers for that bernie, very interesting


----------



## Sunray (Dec 20, 2010)

Every time I read stuff about the Eve online universe I am struck at how bad the writing is, they really need to get someone who can tell a story without causing catatonia in who ever reads it. 

e.g.


> He had not been able to comprehend the philosopher's entire dialogue to the desert folk, and he readily admitted this, but he had nonetheless managed to piece together and retranslate enough to figure out where the philosopher had buried the last remaining copy of the Book of Emptiness. Right here, on this spot where they had camped.



Even with my terrible English, this is about as awkward, stayed and downright labouring as its possible to achieve. 

 ', and'  Um 'and' is essentially a comma and does not need to be preceded by one.   They do this a lot, so I am assuming its the same guy churning it out.  Time to employ someone who can craft a tale.


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2010)

Where is that stuff published? Is it official world lore from the game company?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 22, 2010)

yes, that was taken from the 'Book of emptyness' from the Eve website.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 24, 2010)

> Nothing about EVE is done poorly except for the fact that it isn't fun.  If you like charts, reading directions, and being blown up for no reason, give EVE Online a try.



http://www.destructoid.com/review-eve-online-commissioned-officer-edition-188368.phtml


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 12, 2011)

That review is fubar. Unless you actually join a player run corp the game is massively pointless as anyone who plays it properly could tell you. Theres dozens of these reviews out there but they all just play the trial in an NPC corp.

Things to remember:

1. PvE is shit, its grind to make you enough ISK to play the market. Mining is worse but at least you'll be playing with a group most of the time. This game is entirely about the player run coprs and their politics.
2. Fly alone in dangerous space and die.
3. Lack of patience will leave you dejected pretty quickly.
4. It isn't for everyone by any means, but 50,000 online at peak times every night shows that some people really love it.

In other news, some tit has resurected the alliance I used to help run, BRUCE, although I cant see that any of the old guard are involved. I'm mightily confused about that..

Edit: if you think that the stuff on the website is bad, try reading the two full length novels they released. 
Actually, on second thoughts just don't.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, it's pretty clear when people review Eve like that they've spent a couple of weeks bored out of their skulls mining asteroids, running missions and occasionally getting blown up in low-sec and have completely missed the point of playing Eve by not joining any sort of organised group. That's why I always tell people who are trying Eve to go join Eve University immediately, not only to learn the ropes but also to have plenty of people to fly with right from the start.


----------



## Random (Jan 12, 2011)

20 mins flying sounds boring either way, though


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 12, 2011)

Random said:


> 20 mins flying sounds boring either way, though



Not if it's through someplace where everybody is trying to kill you


----------



## agricola (Jan 18, 2011)

I know its a minor thing in the grand scheme, but the new character creator is ludicrously good.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 23, 2011)

Some real fucking mutants running around though, after ill-judged efforts with it.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 22, 2011)

Devblog about the next bit of Incarna to come out ... 

http://www.eveonline.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=860


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 9, 2011)

Just re-subbed. My old crew are back in TXW (notorious pirate scumhole) it seems. Happy days!


----------



## snadge (Apr 11, 2011)

Left Hull Miners (ONION) and restarted our old corp and joined factional Warfare, general view of FW is it is pretty terrible with a lot of ego driven bad FC's with no situational awareness but I can see the promise, looks like we are going to concentrate on BLOPS and are looking for a few interested pilots willing to train for T3's.

It's a shame really ONION were excellent PVPers and I learnt shitloads but the TZ difference was a pain.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 12, 2011)

Majesta Empire Stolen

Which I think works out to around £20-odd grand in real money ...


----------



## Nylock (Apr 14, 2011)

TBH the nullsec nerf on that last patch was terrible. Whole swathes of space are now fucked. This patch is not going to encourage hisec-huggers to move out to 0.0 when the income is considerably worse than empire. Casual players are now fucked for income unless they grind hisec level 4's for isk. Way to make EvE even more like WoW ccp... 

Seriously, just what the fuck were ccp thinking of?!?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh? What did they nerf? 

I have an industrialist alt in hi-sec to keep me in Vagabonds so I didn't notice.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 14, 2011)

They took upgradeable anomalies and royally shafted them. Essentially they pegged your system (and anomalies spawned therein) to it's truesec status. As you know the truesec runs from -0.0 to -1.0 so they have divided it up into bands: -0.0:-0.2, -0.25:-0.4, -0.45:-0.6, -0.65:-0.8, -0.85:-1.0 and these bands are either more or less profitable compared to empire level 4 missions as they currently stand (nerf incoming no doubt). So: 

* -0.0:-0.2 are much worse than empire lvl4 (most nullsec border regions fall in this bracket (cloudring, syndicate, geminate, great wildlands, curse, providence, aridia etc)); 
* -0.25:-0.4 are marginally worse than empire lvl4 (so again a significant percentage of systems in the above mentioned regions plus large areas of places such as fountain, fade, etherium reach, scalding pass, catch, immensea, detorid etc);
* -0.45:-0.6 remain largely unaffected
* -0.65:-0.8 have a slight boost to them
* -0.85:-1.0 are significantly boosted

According to the misty eyed pillock of a dev known as ccp greyscale, this is set up to encourage smaller, nominally empire-hugging, entities into 0.0 space. So the rationale seems to be historically (nerf after nerf):

1. Peg belt spawns to their truesec scoring so the good, faction and officer spawns are conentrated in the lowest truesec areas.
2. Remove static plexes (ostensibly done to make nullsec inhabitants work for their plexes, with the side bonus of totally killing off pretty much 50% of lowsec activity and incentive for 'holding' lowsec space).
3. Nerf ore spawns in 0.0 so the good stuff can only be found in scannable plexes.
4. Introduce anomalies to 'rebalance' the income loss from prior nerfs and to give pilots incentive to head for nullsec.
5. Make those anomalies upgradeable and the DED plexes upgradeable with sov upgrades.
5.a. Introduce sov modules (TCU's, I-Hubs etc) thus dispensing with pos warfare grind (this was a GREAT change to nullsec mechanics tbf).
6. Introduce sov upgrades ranging from lvl 1 (a few mill isk) to lvl 5 (.5 billion isk).
7. Introduce charges for holding space (84 mill per upgraded system, per month (considerably more if system has cynojammers, jumpbridges etc)).
8. Current state of play: Peg upgradeable anomalies to truesec, thus undoing all the work of points 4,5,6.

I totally fail to understand how this latest nullsec downgrade is going to encourage anyone into 0.0 at all. All it will succeed in doing is make moon goo warfare and blobbing even more fierce and prevalent, concentrate all the 'big players' in the lowest truesec areas and will singularly fail to encourage anyone new to come to 0.0 at all. 

Let's face it, would you VOLUNTARILY move to a crappy region of nullsec that will cost a fortune to maintain, a fortune to upgrade, will have a terrible return on your investment, be unable to properly support your corp and pilots financially oh and with the added bonus of a massively wealthy neighbour who can use your corp/alliance as a chew-toy whenever they please? Frankly i doubt it. 

This is an ill-considered, poorly conceived, poorly compensated travesty of an upgrade that effectively fucks everyone up the arse who lives in (and out of) 0.0 and who don't play the game for 6 hours+ per day. It's fucking terrible.

/rant


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm OK, not directly relevant to me (I'm in Rote Kapelle and as the incoming CSM Chairman says below: "They just want to burn stuff") but indirectly very relevant for the reasons he explains ... 



> In the past, 0.0 discussions have revolved around a false conflict between larger empires and the ‘elite PvP’ entities which prey upon them. To everyone’s surprise, a consensus rapidly emerged:  there needs to be more industrialization in nullsec to create ‘farms, fields and crops’ for smaller entities to burn. In the modern era entities like Pandemic Legion or Rote Kapelle have no desire to displace the empires and take on all the responsibilities and ties that involves; they just want to burn stuff. Meanwhile, the empires find it ridiculous that they cannot be self-sufficient and independent from hisec; as it presently stands, nullsec empires import all their industry from hisec, exporting only moon goo back to Jita.
> 
> This roundtable envisioned an Eve where truly independent empires lived and produced in nullsec, exporting their riches to hisec, while being forced to defend their industrial base against small hostile gangs who burn their ‘crops’ as well as guarding against other empires who would invade and conquer them.


 http://www.tentonhammer.com/eve/spymaster/60


----------



## Nylock (Apr 15, 2011)

Mittani does then go on to say:


> Most disturbingly, one of the devs present didn’t appear to understand how strategic deployments work in nullsec. As anyone with nullsec experience knows, war is based on extended deployments in a staging area, with home defense provided by jump clones and secondary fleets. For example, the Northern Coalition is currently in an extended border war in Geminate; thousands of pilots from many regions have moved to live in one staging system, and will remain there until the campaign ends. Should their home region get attacked, they can simply use a jump clone home to defend, and then return to the forward staging area 24 hours later. The dev in question seemed to think that pilots use jump bridges to and from the war front every day, trapezing across regions and ‘projecting power’. This provoked widespread expressions of disbelief from the attendees.



.. I'll be prepared to bet that the clueless dev they are talking about is ccp greyscale, the father of the nullsec nerf.

PL are a scorched earth 'burn stuff' entity. They are mercenaries with a hefty price tag for their services. Dunno what you guys in rote kapelle are like but you ought to know how PL operate. No small entity can afford their prices and frankly their sole purpose is to get paid to kerbstomp smaller entities by those self-same larger nullsec empires who are too lazy or complacent to do the job themselves. 

The very idea of turning nullsec into an area where 'independent empires live and produce, exporting their riches to hisec' is laughable considering how badly gimped things have become out there. It used to be the case that alliances, and small ones at that, could live out in nullsec independent of the jita lagfest and be totally self-sufficient. However, this isn't really going to be the case now, very few areas will have the ability to truly support empire independence and these areas are solidly owned by mega power blocks that would be nigh impossible to shift. 

Yes, restricting the isk flow from nullsec ratting to pilot's wallets will make pvp a more meaningful activiy as it will take longer to get the money back for ships lost. However, the whole notion of small entities being able to gain a nullsec foothold and retain it singly fails to account for older, larger nullsec entities who have had literally years to accumulate huge cash and equipment reserves. i.e. look at the NC, i'll bet if ccp shut off all income from 0.0 tomorrow, they would still be able to run 'as is' for at least a year before lack of isk causes them to fracture. tbh all this patch does is shift power and resources even further into the grasp of mega alliances and coalitions and pretty well fucks the little guys over royally (sadly like what's going on in the real world  ).

Having lived in nullsec for the past 5 years* i can unequivocally say that this latest nerf is the worst of the lot and all the csm platitudes in the world won't change that. 

(*i can remember when even pure blind was profitable lol)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder if they could address it by adjusting the value of _all _areas up to the point where e.g. Providence or someplace was worth inhabiting for smaller entities, as it was briefly after they changed the sov system.

Having a differential to make people fight over say Delve isn't a totally stupid idea in itself, but if only a few places are desirable, then I agree, it fails ...

Rote Kapelle don't really get involved in any of that stuff though. We live in Syndicate in a worthless system and basically just run around in fast gangs murdering people for fun. The issue for us is finding people to murder and ideally they'd be people with stuff worth stealing. So I'd be keen to see some of your issues addressed because it'd mean less empty systems and more people to fight with. If we're heading back to the situation where the only inhabited areas are heavily fortified big-bloc territory where a 20 man HAC gang is just going to get swamped and slaughtered if it comes raiding, then the sov changes didn't really add to the 0.0 game ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the latest trailer, showcasing where they think the game is going. Has received very mixed reactions from the playerbase.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 24, 2011)

Due to some unfortunate _potential_game changes leaked from ccp headquarters, the playerbase is going batshit crazy and staging mass demos in the game. The two main trade hubs (Jita and Amarr) are in a state of lockdown and the main mission hub (Dodixie) is about to be hit with a mass wave of demonstrators...

The players found out the CFO of ccp is a former citibank exec and have gone orbital over it. You couldn't make this up 


Epic eve-ness again


----------



## Girt (Aug 9, 2011)

Playin eve for 16 hours a days since 2006 crew checking in!

Been playing eve since 2006 and loved every minute of it. I have no life, my wife left me and took the kids, I am socially inept and have no friends. I go out once a week to get food but wear a big hat and try no to make eye contact with anyone.. I wouldn't change my life for anything!

I cba to read through 21 pages but if you don't/can't/won't play Eve you fail at life. It's the most involving, complex, rewarding game you'll ever play!

It might sound boring to some but I have a billion isk in the bank and a few battlecruisers  vOv

inb4 "I cba to grind its so boring"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been offered a free 5days, but I still just cant get my head around the game.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 15, 2011)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I've been offered a free 5days, but I still just cant get my head around the game.



Do all the tutorials. That will get you started. Then start reading all the forums. Then join eve university.

I love eve, I just never have enough time to put into it so always end up cancelling my subscription. I've just been given the 5 day freebie as well, and in 5 days I only got a chance to log on 3 times.


----------



## Nylock (Aug 23, 2011)

Girt said:


> Playin eve for 16 hours a days since 2006 crew checking in!
> 
> Been playing eve since 2006 and loved every minute of it. I have no life, my wife left me and took the kids, I am socially inept and have no friends. I go out once a week to get food but wear a big hat and try no to make eye contact with anyone.. I wouldn't change my life for anything!
> 
> ...



playing since '06 for 16 hours a day and all you have is a bil and a few battlecruisers? You sir fail at EvE, but more importantly, you fail at Troll


----------



## souljacker (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone still playing? I've been getting e-mails from CCP about the new Crucible expansion and I'm thinking of reactivating my account. Is it still awesome?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 2, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Anyone still playing? I've been getting e-mails from CCP about the new Crucible expansion and I'm thinking of reactivating my account. Is it still awesome?



I got pissed off 'cos the alliance I was in was taking things a *bit* too seriously, especially regarding the tournament (they didn't win either)

Tempted to get back into it again though. It probably still is awesome with the right corp, but most of my old crew are retired or nearly so, or flying with people I think are hyper-competitive arseholes, or with Jade


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 11, 2011)

New trailer ...



Tier 3 Battlecruisers eh? (goes off to investigate)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 5, 2012)

Interesting rumours I'm hearing from Eve.

Apparently it's now possible to solo pirate again without getting a super-capital blob dropped on you.

http://massively.joystiq.com/2011/11/20/eve-evolved-returning-eve-to-the-crucible/

... seriously considering re-subbing and going back to my lowsec pirate roots, solo ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, I can confirm that super-cap blobs are less of an issue, but solo piracy is still _really_ hard.

You spend hours hopping around in a cheap frigate, dodging gate-camps and obvious bait, maybe ganking the odd hauler or bewildered newbie.

Finally you think you've found a decent fight and ... a bunch of his mates show up, a Falcon uncloaks and jams you silly, and you die, again.

Still pretty awesome if you're flying with a good crew I'd guess. I'm a bit too rusty from a long layoff to think about joining one yet though.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmm, so just out of interest. How many urbanites with Eve accounts would be interested in starting some sort of PvP corp?


----------



## camouflage (Mar 22, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Hmm, so just out of interest. How many urbanites with Eve accounts would be interested in starting some sort of PvP corp?


 
I'd consider it.


----------



## binka (Mar 23, 2012)

i just reactivated my account after 2+ years out. before i left i was operating in low sec scanning for radar sites but i gambled all my isk away on eoh poker (lol)

so now ive got a 8m sp character and the only ship ive got is a rifter which im using to complete the sisters of eve epic arc.

if any of you can find it in your hearts to shove a couple of hundred mil isk my way you can send it to 'otto katz' and i'd be awfully appreciative...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 24, 2012)

Latest trailer



Arguably more of a Dust trailer but ...


----------



## Skimix (Mar 24, 2012)

Going to be pretty interesting to see how Eve and Dust work together...could be amazing or it could be a disaster.  Not sure how the normal fps player is going to interact with the average eve player either.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, based on my impression of console kids thus far, I would quite enjoy bombing them from orbit.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 25, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Latest trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably more of a Dust trailer but ...



i have to say that if the gameplay is even half as good as that trailer's promise then eve is about to get a whole lot more epic  

The best pre-crucible upgrade so far was when team papercuts came in and blitzed all the niggles... i am hoping this sets the tone for all future eve upgrades tbh. (crucible was pretty good imo)


----------



## yield (Mar 25, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Well, based on my impression of console kids thus far, I would quite enjoy bombing them from orbit.


I used to play Eve six or so years ago and I'll be trying Dust 514 when/if the price drops after release.

Dust 514, 30 minute demo


----------



## Skimix (Mar 25, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Well, based on my impression of console kids thus far, I would quite enjoy bombing them from orbit.


 
There is going to be quite an opportunity for tears


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome looking 'How to Survive Eve Online' multi-part series from Eve University.



Follow it back to YouTube here for the other 40-odd episodes.


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Skimix (Apr 9, 2012)

agricola said:


> Ouch


 
http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=12974797

Also ouch...I reckon if you bought that in plex it would be worth about 1400 euros...


----------



## Skimix (Apr 9, 2012)

This one is pretty good too...

http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=12981505

600ish euros...


----------



## souljacker (Apr 9, 2012)

Skimix said:


> This one is pretty good too...
> 
> http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=12981505
> 
> 600ish euros...


 
I don't get this one. What the fuck is someone running around Jita in an Ibis with 16 Billion ISK in the hold?


----------



## Skimix (Apr 9, 2012)

souljacker said:


> I don't get this one. What the fuck is someone running around Jita in an Ibis with 16 Billion ISK in the hold?


 
Theory was that it was from RMT and they were going to fly out into the middle of nowhere, leave the ship, then an alt boards the ship so there's no trail or something.  Sort of Eve money laundering.  Can't say I really understand exactly!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 9, 2012)

15 bil isk (several hundred quid in human money) for a cap recharger that's a bit better than T2 cap rechargers?

I sometimes struggle to understand the carebear mindset.

I could pimp out a dozen PvP Lokis or Proteuses or Sleipnirs and die gloriously for the price of that cap recharger and I bet I'd have a fuck of a lot more fun in the process that someone shooting NPCs in a hyper-pimped ship.

... or jesus fuck, a completely insane number of T2 fitted Hurricanes ...


----------



## Skimix (Apr 9, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> 15 bil isk (several hundred quid in human money) for a cap recharger that's a bit better than T2 cap rechargers?
> 
> I sometimes struggle to understand the carebear mindset.
> 
> I could pimp out a dozen PvP Lokis or Proteuses or Sleipnirs and die gloriously for the price of that cap recharger and I bet I'd have a fuck of a lot more fun in the process.


 
And then fly it on auto during a war...genius!  I spend all my time in frigates, then I don't care when they get blown up


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 9, 2012)

Not uncommon. Years ago when I was in Jericho Fraction we massacred Tyraxx Thorxxx (or whatever the IAC alliance leader was called) autopiloting a Rapier from Rens with a very pricey cargo. I'm guessing he'd planned to auto to Hek or Teon or someplace, then fly it covert.

Unfortunately he'd obviously forgotten that we'd war-decced him (200 person alliance vs 3000 person alliance, easy to forget trivial stuff like that) ... was a nice tasty kill though.


----------



## Skimix (Apr 12, 2012)

Wondering when the current mineral price insanity is going to end.  Ships are getting a bit too pricey to get blown up now!


----------



## Skimix (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure what to think of this...I know the sandbox allows stuff like this but not sure I could do it and I'm a complete shit in Eve!

http://www.evenews24.com/2012/04/13/jesters-trek-kill-of-the-week-fraud/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, back when I was in Rote Kapelle (the first time around) Devilish Ledoux socially engineered a Nyx kill that left me feeling slightly dirty for being associated with it.

http://www.rotekapelle.com/killboard/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=21213

He _didn't_ persuade the victim to buy extra stuff to pimp the Nyx using real money though (although it was almost certainly a bought character cluelessly flying a super-carrier they'd bought with real money)


----------



## agricola (Sep 12, 2012)

Bumped because of this sad news.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, one of the leaders of Goonswarm got whacked by the Libyans. 

Some serious gamers out there.

But really though, sad news.


----------



## povmcdov (Sep 15, 2012)

Vile Rat in game tribute: 

I had some contact with him back in '08 when he was trying to get my alliance to join against BoB. Seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 21, 2012)

Rightwing fruitcake TV pundit says Goonswarm is CIA front.

http://themittani.com/media/glenn-beck-goonswarm-cia-front


----------



## snadge (Sep 23, 2012)

R.I.P Vile Rat, I spoke to him loads on Goon Mumble, he was a guy who wanted to better the world in real life and make the online game of Eve more dangerous, my type of guy.


Onto myself have just resubbed and am still with my friends, haven't been kicked from BUSA after 10 months inactivity and find that we are one of the top corporations in Eve atm, we have applications coming in from all the usual wannabees.


----------



## agricola (Sep 25, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Rightwing fruitcake TV pundit says Goonswarm is CIA front.
> 
> http://themittani.com/media/glenn-beck-goonswarm-cia-front


 
Even for Beck, that is astonishingly fruitloop.


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2013)

bumped for this:



> A Goonswarm op led by Dabigredboat went haywire in Asakai in Black Rise tonight when the titan jumped instead of bridged, and was promptly pounced by a PL supercap group.
> The GSF op was intended to ambush a lowsec skirmish over a tower between Drunk n'Disorderly and Liandri Covenant.
> Thinking that they could outnumber the PL force, GSF called in more supers to escalate the engagement, which resulted in a full-on cross-nullsec rush to Asakai to get in on the brawl. Black Legion, NCdot, HBC and 401K as well as lowsec locals have turned up to the fight, which not only is experiencing a total TiDi-lock, but might have crashed the DUST servers, too: welcome to New Eden!


----------



## Pingu (Jan 28, 2013)

this is the sort of game I would absolutely love (and probably be quite good at).. but I just know it would eat up hours and hours of my days and my life would vanish...


----------



## starfish (Jan 28, 2013)

Ive downloaded the Beta of Dust 514 on PS3, havent played yet as not had time. Anyone else got it & if so whats it like?


----------



## yield (Jan 29, 2013)

starfish said:


> Ive downloaded the Beta of Dust 514 on PS3, havent played yet as not had time. Anyone else got it & if so whats it like?


Not sure what to make of it? I've only played the open beta for a few hours and unlocked the Assault 1 drop suit.

It's annoying that it's so dependent on experience and equipment. I like games with a relatively level playing field.

One way I found to get some early xp was to play ambush (team deathmatch) and just keep reviving.

Armour repairer modules are very effective. When I get some more time I'm going to unlock the logisitics suit.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 10, 2013)

signed up for a trial whilst I was in Poland as I had time to kill in the evenings

now I am an experienced gamer and, I like to think, a fairly intelligent guy...

I just found the learning curve too steep to keep my interest. I could get what was happening whilst working through the tutorials and the first mission on my chosen career (exploration) but tbh I found it was hard to immerse myself in it. I just got bored. 

shame as the visuals are stunning and ordinarily I would love tis type of game but I just got to the point where I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 10, 2013)

It's being part of a gang that makes it fun. I'd always recommend anyone trying it to join Eve University, because they exist to get you over the learning curve, help you find out what you enjoy and introduce you to people who you may end up flying alongside in the future. 

The reason I don't play much these days is a) 1% heart-pounding excitement, 99% tedium and b) you need to be pretty hardcore to get into and stay competitive in the really good corps. 

So it's too much time invested for too little reward.

When you're in one of those awesome fights or coups though, even if it doesn't make it onto the BBC, there's no other online game that can remotely touch it for thrills.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2013)

Pingu said:


> signed up for a trial whilst I was in Poland as I had time to kill in the evenings
> 
> now I am an experienced gamer and, I like to think, a fairly intelligent guy...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 17, 2013)

So Eve online - looks like fun. Cant be arsed to read the whole thread. Am I right in thinking that its  a sort of a  multiplayer Elite with knobs on? If so - cool.

Shall I get it? 

Where is the best place to download it and what version? 

Will it destroy my life?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Elite without the real time battles. Or rather the battles are in real time but not in a fps kind of way.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Elite without the real time battles. Or rather the battles are in real time but not in a fps kind of way.


Oh, how do the battles work then?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:
			
		

> Oh, how do the battles work then?



afaik battles and flying your ship works by giving the ship 'commands' rather than anything action-based.


----------



## snadge (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmm, should resubscribe, all my EVE mates are now in Pandemic Legion and I have a standing invite, they keep texting me to resub.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 11, 2013)

Heh, first Revenant kill ... eight grand in real money apparently.

http://massively.joystiq.com/2013/07/08/ship-destroyed-in-eve-online-worth-approximately-8-000/


----------



## agricola (Jul 26, 2013)

Only a mere four grand lost this month:

http://eve-kill.net/?a=kill_detail&kll_id=18896692


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 26, 2013)

Burn Eden still in business?

I don't think I know any corp that's hated with such passion as BE.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2013)

Big battle about to go down, live stream here:

http://www.twitch.tv/mad_ani


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 28, 2013)

Bridging in about half an hour from now according to chat.

Razor just massacred a stealth bomber fleet trying to get into system apparently.

Ooh 2500 vs 2000 pilots. TEST alliance last stand. Will be intense if it happens


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 28, 2013)

Cynos up ... 

Local spiking by thousands, looks like we're on ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 28, 2013)

Started, 4000-odd in local. NC bomber run to kick off.

Probably go on for hours.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 28, 2013)

Fleet Commanders assassinated and out of the game, desperately trying to get back in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2013)

Some nice reporting from the Verge's 'War correspondent' here: http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/28/4565558/eve-online-biggest-space-battle-in-history

Loved some of the replies to the idiots in the comments complaining about the title too:


_*Idiot commenter:* "In HUMAN history? What? Could someone please change the title to reflect that this takes place in a video game?"_

_*Non idiot commenter reply:* "I too literally thought there was a massive space battle happening and went outside to see if I could see anything because I am smart." _


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 5, 2013)

Started playing this again on a new 14 day trial. I think it's quite a good MMO for non-hardcore-nerd types, because you can set it doing something like mining and go off and do something else for a bit. Trouble with WoW was that it sucks up 100% of your attention when you're playing; in EVE you can set autopilot on and multitask.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Started playing this again on a new 14 day trial. I think it's quite a good MMO for non-hardcore-nerd types, because you can set it doing something like mining and go off and do something else for a bit. Trouble with WoW was that it sucks up 100% of your attention when you're playing; in EVE you can set autopilot on and multitask.



In other words, pay them a monthly fee to provide a game that they can play for you.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 31, 2014)

An even more insane battle in Eve ... 

Almost $350k (in real money) worth of damage in one fight ...

7500 people involved

75 Titans and 370 Dreads down

http://community.eveonline.com/news/dev-blogs/the-bloodbath-of-b-r5rb/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 1, 2014)

Post battle Q&A from the Pandemic Legion FC.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Eve/comments/1wcxbr/hi_im_manfred_sideous_pandemic_legion_fc_who/


----------



## snadge (Mar 2, 2014)

Bernie are you still in Rote?

After spending time in Pandemic Legion and coming to the conclusion that it is full of dicks and in cahoots with goons even though they are supposed to be fighting each other, I joined my mates 'renter' corp but it is like a carebear corp and there are only a few of us want to PvP.

looking for a PvP corp now that ISN'T in the CFC rest of eve coalition.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 3, 2014)

If we ever get invaded by aliens and have to fight for our planet it won't be the military controlling the battles in space it'll be all these nerds with their collective experience in space warfare. Go nerds!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 4, 2014)

Yetman said:


> If we ever get invaded by aliens and have to fight for our planet it won't be the military controlling the battles in space it'll be all these nerds with their collective experience in space warfare.


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah, the space battles in Ender's Game is totally Eve Online.


----------



## Nylock (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, they certainly generate fucking huge droneclouds in ender's game... maybe they're trying to crash the server so the insects can't regroup before DT


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 26, 2014)

Joined up a month or so ago and have joined a corp with my mate. Still far too wimpy in the skills dept to get involved with fighting other human players. 
Its vast and engaging but personally i think its missing an existential threat by aliens and proper combat like what you got in  elite.  
The inability to save your game adds spice though - your never more than a mouse click away from disaster.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 26, 2014)

snadge said:


> Bernie are you still in Rote?
> 
> After spending time in Pandemic Legion and coming to the conclusion that it is full of dicks and in cahoots with goons even though they are supposed to be fighting each other, I joined my mates 'renter' corp but it is like a carebear corp and there are only a few of us want to PvP.
> 
> looking for a PvP corp now that ISN'T in the CFC rest of eve coalition.



Hiya. Just noticed this.

No I left and went inactive after my corp did.

As far as I know Rote are still going, but were very much US-timezone based since their UK crew either left or faded away.

Stimulus, the founding corp of Rote was formed by some US players (including the FC and several others of the 'Ten Thoraxes' team) who left Star Fraction because they were fed up with Jade's antics and his/her rules against acting like, well, like PL / Goons pretty much.

Spying and scamming and smack-talking and stuff. 

So if you don't like PL / Goons you might not like Rote much either, now that there aren't so many euro-players to balance Stim's rather abrasive 'leet culture.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 3, 2014)

snadge said:


> looking for a PvP corp now that ISN'T in the CFC rest of eve coalition.


You could do worse than Brave Newbies Inc. Very relaxed, lots of fun, fleets all the time for PvP action. 7o


----------



## Yetman (May 13, 2014)

Is there a possibility of everyone just being nice and getting on in Eve? Like, you know, universal peace, love and unity?


----------



## Nylock (May 16, 2014)

Yetman said:


> Is there a possibility of everyone just being nice and getting on in Eve? Like, you know, universal peace, love and unity?


Two hopes, one is called 'bob'*



*not Band of Brothers, I hasten to add...


----------



## Nylock (May 16, 2014)

I'm looking to move corp, anyone got suggestions?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 16, 2014)

Nylock said:


> I'm looking to move corp, anyone got suggestions?





Buddy Bradley said:


> You could do worse than Brave Newbies Inc. Very relaxed, lots of fun, fleets all the time for PvP action. 7o


 And we just moved into null-sec, which so far is proving to be a lot of fun.


----------



## snadge (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys, I have actually put Eve on hold whilst I play Eve on land with Robots (Perpetuum), Buddy, I had an alt in Brave Newbies but was not impressed at all with leadership.


----------



## funky_sessions (Jun 7, 2014)

I just got into this game after reading this thread...  Omg,  where does the time go.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 12, 2014)

Cool Eve infographic







http://massively.joystiq.com/2014/05/19/eve-online-infographic-details-what-makes-the-game-unique/


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 29, 2014)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Cool Eve infographic


Out of date, though. Brave has over 10,000 members now, larger than Goonswarm is shown to have. CFC is still the largest coalition, though.


----------



## agricola (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone tries to sell their Erebus.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 21, 2014)

cancelling my subscription. I find it waaayyyy to nerdy. It takes an age before you can get to a stage where you can hold your own in a fight (and im still not there). There's no proper dog fighting action. Or aliens. Its too expensive. Hope the new eilite comes good.


----------



## Nylock (Oct 2, 2014)

If anyone here still plays, you ought to check out the sheer nerdrage going on over at the eve forums due to proposed capital ship changes. A LOT of angry goons/PL/NC on there 

The non-nerdy version for those who don't play eve:

For ages force projection with capital ships has been a huge problem and game imbalance. The community called repeatedly for a change. CCP delivered a pretty radical change. Lots of (the same people) now threatening ragequits and wailing all over the forums cos CCP took away their 'I-Win' button and they now actually have to do a bit more teamwork than just arriving in a huge blob to steamroll the opposition...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 11, 2014)

Nylock said:


> For ages force projection with capital ships has been a huge problem and game imbalance. The community called repeatedly for a change. CCP delivered a pretty radical change. Lots of (the same people) now threatening ragequits and wailing all over the forums cos CCP took away their 'I-Win' button and they now actually have to do a bit more teamwork than just arriving in a huge blob to steamroll the opposition...


CCP have backed down a bit now anyway, despite there being a sizeable amount of players welcoming the jump fatigue changes.

On the other hand, unlimited skill queues!


----------



## Nylock (Oct 11, 2014)

The only things that seems to have significantly changed since the initial announcement is that the Jump Freighters have been slightly de-nerfed (from 5LY->10LY). However, ccp have also said the full nerf will be reapplied once they have made all the nullsec changes...

I hope this reinvigorates things...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 12, 2014)

I've always wanted to play Eve but the level of time investment suggests I don't have a life that would accommodate it. Hopefully when I retire in 30 years it'll still be going and I can live out my days on it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome new trailer for EVE which really captures what it is that makes it so great - the people:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2014)

That's SO awesome!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 25, 2014)

Heh, just watched that. Does capture some of the flavour. From triumph, to disaster, with fear, panic, red mist, adrenaline-warped judgement errors, manic cackles, intoxication, stupidity and incompetence all on comms ...


----------



## snadge (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, back in EvE, back in Pandemic Legion but with different guys, lets hope this is more productive.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 12, 2015)

snadge said:


> Ok, back in EvE, back in Pandemic Legion but with different guys, lets hope this is more productive.


God, don't say you've joined Pandemic Horde...


----------



## snadge (Apr 16, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> God, don't say you've joined Pandemic Horde...




Nope, not the Horde, actual Legion.


----------



## snadge (May 12, 2015)

Nice article about EvE in The Guardian Today.

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...rtual-world-edge-of-apocalypse-and-back-again


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 12, 2015)

> Here is your ship, now fuck off


----------



## Nylock (Jun 18, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> God, don't say you've joined Pandemic Horde...


You still in Rote Kappelle?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 18, 2015)

Nylock said:


> You still in Rote Kappelle?


Think you must have me confused with someone else, I'm in Brave/HERO.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 18, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Think you must have me confused with someone else, I'm in Brave/HERO.


Ah, sorry about that


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 5, 2016)

I had an essay on EVE blow up yesterday on Medium:

How EVE Online spoiled every other MMO in the world for me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 5, 2016)

I tried EVE once. I mostly wanted it for its beautiful character creator. I lost interest as soon as I realised OMG I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS WORKS!!!1! 

My poor stupid brain is going to treat No Man's Sky as EVE but without the confusing bits.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 5, 2016)

Nylock said:


> You still in Rote Kappelle?



Probably me. I went inactive years ago though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 6, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I tried EVE once. I mostly wanted it for its beautiful character creator.


Have you seen the Black Desert character designer? It's insane.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2016)

I have, but I haven't had a play with it yet.

I can't wait until this sort of thing is standard.

I have a shameful love of creating characters. I enjoy it, and I think I'm pretty good at getting the best out of even awkward creators.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 23, 2017)

Any eve online urbanites having a go at the exoplanets iteration of project discovery?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2017)

Nylock said:


> Any eve online urbanites having a go at the exoplanets iteration of project discovery?


Haven't tried it yet, since the original Discovery stuff was not exactly engaging.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 17, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> God, don't say you've joined Pandemic Horde...



I'm in Horde


----------



## Kanda (Jun 24, 2020)

Computer games can provide some pretty special moments....

This morning, 2500+ people, including the game developers login to a game to shoot spaceships for one guys final Birthday (Terminal cancer) Battle...

That's pretty special. Happy birthday dude, what a community and what a huge brawl it was! 

Fly safe Chappy! o7









						Tunudan Chappy's Birthday Bash 24/06
					

Explore this photo album by Maximus Brutalior on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone still playing in 2020? I've got a tiny corp with my kids, dropped a citadel, got wardecced, fought them off. 

Favourite thing at the moment is the gank-surprise Raven, float around looking like a total missioning n00b until someone shuffles in close, then it's torpedo time.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 30, 2020)

Fruitloop said:


> Anyone still playing in 2020?


I stopped in 2018, then resubbed earlier this year for a while, but it didn't last. I found that I couldn't come up with a strong enough motivation to keep logging in to do all the boring stuff that is necessary to fund the fun stuff.


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeah that's a pain. Between Cannazon and buying plex my credit card is looking a bit sad.


----------



## Fruitloop (Nov 2, 2020)

Kind of tempted to join in the world war madness before it's all over. Particularly since the mad massed Ravens thing. I love Ravens, they are stupid ships and really hard to fit for PVP, but they just totally do it for me for some reason


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 4, 2020)

Fruitloop said:


> Kind of tempted to join in the world war madness before it's all over. Particularly since the mad massed Ravens thing. I love Ravens, they are stupid ships and really hard to fit for PVP, but they just totally do it for me for some reason


Big fleet battles are fun to read about but fucking awful to actually take part in. Who wants to spend 6 hours watching a screen update at one frame-per-second, not knowing whether you're actually contributing to anything because your modules aren't responding, and you can't even leave or go to bed because you need to extract from the system at the end of the fight.


----------

